#ubuntu-arm 2009-06-29
<shaw> mcasadevall: hi!
<mcasadevall> hi shaw
<mcasadevall> suihkulokki, ping
<shaw> mcasadevall: I'd like to join the arm porting team so I can do some ARM builds in my PPA.
<mcasadevall> shaw, ARM enabled PPAs are unfortunately restricted to Canonical staff at this time
<mcasadevall> (Xen isn't available for ARM)
<shaw> mcasadevall: oh.  dang!  I fall asleep every time I do local builds.  ;)
<mcasadevall> shaw, :-)
<Martyn> mcasadevall : Um, Xen _is_ available for ARM
<Martyn> mcasadevall : I'm working with it this very second even.
<mcasadevall> Martyn, rephrase
<mcasadevall> Martyn, its not available for what we're using in the data center :-)
<mcasadevall> Martyn, and if you got a link, I'd be greatly interested.
<Martyn> http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/XenARM
<Martyn> enjoy
<Martyn> I'm currently working on getting it limping along on a cortex-A9 ( FastModel sim )
<mcasadevall> Martyn, we have iMX.51 boards, not 21
 * mcasadevall however has a 21 board ...
<Martyn> it works in Babbage.
<mcasadevall> Martyn, You have a Cortex-A9?
<mcasadevall> *drool*
<Martyn> Yep.
<Martyn> Quad core
<mcasadevall> ....
 * mcasadevall stares
<mcasadevall> I'll trade you my SMP ia64 for it :-)?
<Martyn> runs slow (125Mhz, not too speedy) but it works in FastModels nicely
<Martyn> we also have the even SLOWER (but real silicon) PDX .. runs at all of 70Mhz and has two cores
<mcasadevall> Martyn, actually, if you could do me a favor, could you dump /proc/cpuinfo and shoot me an email with it
<mcasadevall> I'd like an example of it when on SMP systems for when I get around and write a landscape stub for ARM
<Martyn> mcasadevall : let me check if that violates the NDA
<Martyn> (I don't think it does, because you can synthesize that output from the arm kernel tree)
<Martyn> email?
<mcasadevall> Martyn, michael.casadevall@canonical.com
<mcasadevall> Martyn, I've not been able to find an SMP ARM system to dump its cpuinfo, so this is really handy :-)
<Martyn> sending the damned keymap takes for bloody ever at 125Mhz
<Martyn> There's seriously no reason this part of the boot should take so long
<mcasadevall> Martyn, hardware issue?
<Martyn> No, don't think so
<Martyn> it just takes a while, then kicks over to the event manager and drivers as it should
<Martyn> but keymap takes >2min
<mcasadevall> Martyn, sounds like my IA64 while its still in EFI
<mcasadevall> Martyn, how difficult is it to get Xen going? (and how much kernel customization is needed)
<mcasadevall> Since a .21 kernel won't boot on a Babbage 1
<Martyn> There you go
<Martyn> Plenty
<Martyn> I have to get Xen working on the multicore, which is a real PITA
<Martyn> because getting the hypervisor to abstract all the cores is a pain
<mcasadevall> Martyn, *groan*
<mcasadevall> Martyn, so much for easily recycling the existing build hardware in the DC
<Martyn> Why?
<kblin> evening folks
<Martyn> You can build mx31/mx51 on the old hardware .. all it takes is a x-compiler
<mcasadevall> Martyn, we're using non-FSL hardware in the DC
<Martyn> what's the hardware in use?
<kblin> you people build all your packages native, right?
<mcasadevall> Marvell
<mcasadevall> kbingham, yeah
<mcasadevall> er, kblin
<mcasadevall> Martyn, I forget the SoC off the top of my head
<Martyn> Not the shivaplug thing?
<mcasadevall> Martyn, I think it was the dev boards that became the shivaplug
<kblin> mcasadevall: ok, so I'm doing the "correct thing" atm :)
<Martyn> Gah
<mcasadevall> Martyn, yeah
<Martyn> The 'kirkwood'
<Martyn> piece of crap SoC
<mcasadevall> No
<mcasadevall> Not kirkwood
<mcasadevall> Hold on
<mcasadevall> I got cpuinfo somewhere
<mcasadevall> Processor	: Feroceon rev 0 (v5l)
<mcasadevall> Hardware	: Marvell DB-78x00-BP Development Board
<Martyn> Feroceon .. hmmm.
<mcasadevall> Martyn, wow, the SMP cpuinfo is different then anything else I've ever seen.
<mcasadevall> BogoMIPS	: 999.42 - they are sexy :-)
<Martyn> bogomips are totally bogus :)
<mcasadevall> True
<Martyn> It''s just a timing loop
<mcasadevall> I think they're either 1Ghz or 1.2Ghz boards
<Martyn> the 124 bmips of the simulated Cortex-A9 doesn't really reflect anything either
<mcasadevall> They're faster than the Babbage, but limited to ARMv5TE+VFP
<Martyn> Yep
<Martyn> they are based on Armv5's
<mcasadevall> Babbage is 600 or 800Mhz if memory serves
<suihkulokki> mv78x00 is similar to kirkwood, up's it with dual-issue core, 64bit 800Mhz ddr2 memory channel and vfp
<mcasadevall> suihkulokki, we've seen some oddness with timing issues on that SoC :-/
<mcasadevall> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libipc-sharelite-perl/+bug/299847/
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 299847 in libipc-sharelite-perl "Shared memory operations on very fast ARM hardware suffer from non-atomic operations and race conditions." [Low,Confirmed]
<Martyn> re
<Martyn> 600
<Martyn> [   15.758593] Brought up 4 CPUs
<Martyn> [   15.758654] SMP: Total of 4 processors activated (498.07 BogoMIPS).
<Martyn> Mmmmmm
<lool> Is there a generic uboot MMC command for init/listing parts etc.?  On EVM it's mmcinit / fatls, but on Marvell Uboot that doesn't seem to exist
<lool> Hmm it doesn't see my USB mass storage
 * Martyn muh-hu-has
<mcasadevall> lool, help should have the command list
<lool> It does
<mcasadevall> lool, do we have source yet?
<lool> No
<lool> I'm looking at the sheeva marvell tree
<lool> But it doesn't really relate
<mcasadevall> oh
<lool> On my uboot, "ide" actually manages sata (no sata commands)
<Martyn> source for which?  u-boot?
<lool> Yup
<lool> Hmm I think the command is mtdparts
<lool> It's hard to tell whether my SD card is in the slot though; I think the slot is made for thiner cards, sigh
<mcasadevall> lool, probably is an MMC slot
<mcasadevall> Vs. an actual SD slot
<lool> Yeah, my phone has the same thing
<lool> Except it's for mini SDs, so I don't have any single MMC I can try, sigh
<mcasadevall> lool, I haven't see an actual MMC in years :-/
<mcasadevall> If we need them, that's going to be a massive PITA to locate
<lool> Same here
<lool> Nearest store doesn't have them, usual online website neither
<lool> I found a bunch at some amazon partners
<mcasadevall> lool, ugh, I *really* hope we don't need MMCs
<lool> We don't "need" them, but the board uses that
<mcasadevall> Oh right
<mcasadevall> this isn't the babbage and its fun SD slot :-)
<lool> Until it sees USB devices, we're going to need tftp, or sata, or mmc for installs
<mcasadevall> woo :-/
<lool> Well ext2fs always returns blank, doesn't even fail, so I give up there too
<lool> Only tftp seems to work
<lool> Blah
#ubuntu-arm 2009-06-30
<sasa> According to here: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/arm-linux ubuntu is available for arm and...
<sasa> according to here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 there are issues on arm platforms but...
<sasa> according to here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download ubuntu is only available for x86...
<sasa> Anyone know the score?
<dpb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/jaunty/release/ has images for imx51 boards
<sasa> Ok - I think I see, It all looks like work-in-progress so I might be better off sticking with Angstrom...
<ogra> for a beagle ?
<ogra> http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu would be the place to go for that ... but i wouldnt suggest to use ubuntu on the 128M version (for that rather take xubuntu)
<sasa> Yes, should have said for beagle, sorry.
<ogra> note that ubuntu doesnt have any support for OMAP CPUs
<ogra> and wont in the near future
<ogra> (kernel wise i mean, userspace should run fine on OMAP)
<sasa> And the versatile kernel doesn't run on it?
<ogra> no
<ogra> versatile runs on versatile boards or qemu
<sasa> Ah, got it.  How much of the userland distro is currently available?
<ogra> the elinux wiki i gave you the link for above has a link to kernel packages
<ogra> nearly all of main, most of universe
<janrinze> morning.
<janrinze> is there a fast way to try ubuntu on a beagleboard without having to do the RootfsFromScratch?
<ogra> no
<sasa> I don't want to sound dim but what is rootfsfromscratch?
<ogra> see /topic :)
<janrinze> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch
<ogra> and http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu
<janrinze> are there any people who already did build a rootfs and made them available?
<sasa> I have looked at them but I am still none-the-wiser!
<janrinze> the rootfs from scratch requires that it is performed on a PC running the latest Ubuntu, right?
<lool> janrinze: A recent Ubuntu, yes
<lool> janrinze: There are some rootfses available; I think ogra published some in the past
<ogra> jaunty or newer
<ogra> they are totally outdated
<janrinze> i run Debian 5.0 so setting up Ubuntu 9.04 is a bit too much for me a.t.m.
<ogra> if you have the right debootstrap and qemu versions you should be able to build it on lenny
<ogra> though YYMV
<ogra> *YMMV
<sasa> Ok - I am suse based and just wanted an easy devel environment on my beagle  so I think this is not for me right now - thanks!
<sasa> any other suggestions though?
<ogra> the second stage of debootstrap runs completely inside qemu
<ogra> so thats already fully under ubuntu
<janrinze> ok.. maybe i should do it in VMware.. Is QEmu required? I would like to prefer to run it on the beagleboard..
<ogra> if you get through the first stage and it still runs, that should work
<ogra> qemu is required by the image build process
<ogra> the script is actually a wrapper around qemu
<janrinze> I have used debootstrap before but that was on a different ARM platform
<ogra> you dont use debootstrap ;) the script does
<janrinze> i saw that.
<ogra> just get the version linked from the wiki, install it on lenny and run the script
<ogra> if the script finishes you are golden :)
<janrinze> will try that. I hope it won't mess with the repositories ;-)
<ogra> it wont
<ogra> just dpkg -i the debootstrap ...
<janrinze> ok.. i willreinstall the Debian debootstrap when i am done with the Ubuntu rootfs.
<ogra> debootstrap is backwards compatible, no need to
<ogra> ubuntu uses the one from sid and adds the ubuntu specific scripts ... it doesnt touch the debian scripts at all
<ogra> so it should be safe to just keep that one
<lool> I have a jaunty rootfs which you can try out; it probably assumes too much, but it's at least based on jaunty
<janrinze> ok. good to hear ;-)
<lool> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lool/qemu-buildd/mmcblk0.img
<lool> See the directory for various qemu setup stuff
<janrinze> lool: interesting qemu patches in there too :-)
<lool> Eh
<ogra> heh
<janrinze> lool: is the image compressed? it is downloading at 330KB/sec so it takes a while.
<lool> janrinze: I don't think it is
<lool> janrinze: I'm happy to compress it if you like
<janrinze> no prob. it will take just a bit longer..
<janrinze> i am in no hurry ;-)
<lool> I'm creating a compressed one aside of it
<lool> janrinze: How far are you in your dl?
<lool> 513M    mmcblk0.img
<lool> 117M    mmcblk0.img.bz2
<janrinze> lool: it is done..
<lool> Ok, removing the .img
<janrinze> will save you bandwidth :-)
<lool> That's not too much of a concern :)
<lool> Hmm how can I disassemble a non-ELF file like a bootloader with a cross toolchain?
<lool> I checked objdump, but it seems to only be supporting ELF, and as/gas doesn't seem to to support disassembly
<janrinze> lool: i have several tools but not available on Ubuntu.. what kind of file is it?
<janrinze> If IDApro is available you may get lucky..
<lool> It's an ARM binary
<lool> I guess v7 since the board is v7
<janrinze> IDApro can handle ARM binaries.. not sure if it supports ARMv7 already.
<lool> I tried the Uboot binary I had around on B2 and it didn't work
<lool> I wrote it at RedBoot's offset, but I'm not 100% sure this is correct
<janrinze> lool: on what platform were you trying the uBoot?
<lool> Babbage 2
<lool> It's Freescale iMX51 based
<lool> (TO2)
<janrinze> sounds nice.. I don't know that board..
<janrinze> so i am afraid i am of no help there.
<janrinze> # dd if=./mmcblk0.img of=/dev/sdc
<janrinze> dd: writing to `/dev/sdc': No space left on device
<janrinze> cute.. 512MB flashdisk is too small :-(
<lool> Hmm I created a 512 MB file; probably the bard is slightly too small, sorry
<lool> You can resize it, it's just an ext3 fs
<janrinze> no prob.
<lool> or ext4 actually
<janrinze> ext4 actually.
<janrinze> apparently Debian 5.0 has no ext4 support yet ..
<ogra> lool, the uBoot we have is *not* for the B2
<ogra> unless you wrote a new one :)
<lool> ogra: It's for B1?
<ogra> three stack
<lool> I found it along B2 stuff
<ogra> yeah
<lool> Ok; well it's useless to us then
<ogra> taoiten thought it was
<ogra> *taiten
<ogra> but he clearified it for me, i tried the same you did :)
<ogra> not sure how one can delete stuff there to get it out of the file list
<lool> I didn't see any newer drop than may; I'm grabbing a BSP from 12th of Jun, I don't think it has redboot or uboot but I'll check
<janrinze> lool: could you put the rootfs as a tar.bz2 file instead of an image? (hope it is not too much to ask)
<lool> ogra: Hmm we have a 20 GB limit
<ogra> dd'in a qemu image to an SD wont get you far :)
<lool> ogra: The site is cute, but I hate it
<ogra> yep
<lool> janrinze: It's less easy to use for me; I could I guess, but it's going to take extra steps to use it
<janrinze> ogra: mount -o loop won't work on Debian 5.0 since it is ext4.. :-(
<lool> While for use with qemu, a fs image is enough
<lool> janrinze: You can launch it in qemu
<ogra> heh
<lool> janrinze: You could create a new disk from the first one from an interactive session
<ogra> and copy the contents in qemu
 * ogra bets running build-arm-rootfs might be less hassle
<lool> janrinze: The easiest is probably to create your own image; using the rootfs creation script should be possible from debian, it needs Ubuntu's debootstrap, and qemu installed
<janrinze> ok.. nevermind.. I will mount it in VMware.
<ogra> you can just fire up the script and have lunch :) after lunch you will have your image
<janrinze> ogra: that is the alternative. :-)
<lool> ogra: I don't think files can be removed; I checked the Files tab and that didn't help
<lool> perhaps admins can
<ogra> likely
<ogra> or project leads
<ogra> we can ask anmar later
<lool> I checked the uboot source and it adds support for some boards, notably mx31, mx35, mx25 and mx51 3stack
<lool> No mx51 babbage though
<lool> I should poke martyn
<ogra_> yeah
<lool> Okay, B2 pre-built kernel works fine: it's 2.6.28 and has DVI support; it seems to support MMC
<lool> Now I should look into building a cleaner image
<ogra_> yes, thats what i'm using with a karmic fs here
<lool> We don't have any Ubuntu kernels yet do we?
<ogra_> nope
<lool> ogra: What are you running on your B1?
<ogra_> B1 in the works but not booting yet
<ogra_> nothing, i'm just building a rootfs upstairs for debugging, mz B1 itself is sitting in the box until thats there
<ogra_> *my
 * ogra_ doesnt want to waste deskspace if he doesnt need to
<ogra_> and B2 is more stable
<lool> bjf_afk: Around?  I don't want to use too much of your time since you're on the critical path to get us 2.6.30/31 kernels for B2, but do you think it would be a small or a large amount of effort to add the B2 patches on top of jaunty's kernel tree (both 2.6.28) so that we have Ubuntu-ish imx51 B2 .debs?
<lool> ogra: You could use B1 for jaunty or we could ship it to someone without ARM hardware
<ogra_> lool, i fear thats a huge effort
<lool> Why so?
<ogra_> because he will need to extract the B2 bits separately i guess
<ogra_> we only have that 30MB tarball
<lool> I don't care if it adds support for other SoCs
<ogra_> lool, i will use the B1 with jaunty (thats what i'm builkding atm)
<ogra_> i just *didnt* use it up to today since i have the B2 working
<ogra_> but for the gnome-applets bug i need a jaunty setup with B1
<ogra_> to reproduce what FSL doe
<ogra_> ss
 * ogra_ notes he needs more SD cards
<lool> ogra_: Do you know which FS the FSL binary 2.6.28 B2 kernel supports?
<ogra_> ext2
<lool> No ext3?
 * ogra_ sshs and checks 
<ogra_> i dont think ext3
<lool> Pff
<lool> This is really lame
<lool> ogra_: Could you grep the config for all supported FSes?  I don't mind using a weird one, but I don't want a fragile one
<lool> Perhaps it support ubifs or xfs
<ogra_> CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y
<ogra_> # CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set
<ogra_> # CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set
<ogra_> CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y
<ogra_> CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y
<ogra_> # CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set
<ogra_> no ubifs
<lool> Cool
<lool> ext3 is fine
<ogra_> 2.6.28-191-ga2f78a4
<lool> Sounds like the one I'm using
<ogra_> good
<lool> 2.6.28-191-ga2f78a4 yup
 * lool debootstraps
<ogra_> natively from scratch ?
<lool> No, from host
<ogra_> ah
<lool> Grumpf, doesn't see the SATA disk over USN
<lool> *USB
<lool> despite the 10 secs rootdelay
<ogra_> give it 20 ?
 * ogra_ remembers he had to use 15 at least on the B1 in the beginning
<lool> Yeah I'm trying 30
<lool> Pff it needed 21  :)
<ogra_> heh
<lool> It's really long
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> its crap without initramfs
<lool> The marvell sata start is blazingly fast
<lool> I shoudl try with an USB key, that's probably quickef
<ogra_> i suspect its faster if you have the initramfs running in parallel
<lool> quicker
<lool> But I really want my rootfs on a real disk now that this work so I'll have to wait for this anyway   :-/
<ogra_> though we should think about compiling in the USB host drivers on imx51
<lool> Perhaps real SATA would be faster
<ogra_> well, grab a soldering iron :P
<lool> This USB SATA adpater is really cool; it allows me to quickly move drives around and plug/unplug easily to various boards, my desktop and all
<lool> No pain
<lool> ogra_: I don't think I want to risk the board just to make sure the SATA port work   :-/
<ogra_> nice ... though it will still not give you sata speed
 * ogra_ prefers a real USB disk with 7500rpm instead
<ogra_> saves one layer
<lool> ogra_: What do you think is in the USB disk?  :)
<ogra_> never disassembled it :)
<ogra_> migth be plain ATA
<ogra_> and doesnt really matter if you attch through USB :)
<lool> The thing is that I can plug SATA disks without rebooting my desktop; it's good for the marvell board at laest
<lool> And would be good if I had a SATA connector on the B boards
<lool> *sigh*
<ogra_> well, USB will do too
<lool> Sure, but I'd like to use the SATA port on the marvell and on B if possible
<ogra_> i mean ... you wont have either USB nor SATA disk in the production systems anyway
<lool> That's native
<lool> Crap init doesn't start
<ogra_> ouch
<lool> Arf no, I'm just being stupid; sorry
 * ogra_ just copied over a B1 install and dist-upgraded
<lool> I passed init=/bin/sh to the cmdline but I had it hardcoded in the config as well
<ogra_> even using update-mamanger :)
<lool> A working reboot would be nice
<ogra_> heh
<lool> ogra_: Is your board also shutting off whenever you press reset, or use reboot?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> since its even with reset from the redboot prompt i think its HW
<lool> I wonder whether it's configurable
<ogra_> not from the DIP switches at least
 * ogra_ checked that
<lool> ISTR there are two banks
<ogra_> we only have docs for one
<lool> ogra_: You have working network/DHCP with B2?
<lool> I don't
<lool> Link is shown as up, but it doesn't work
<lool> Oh here it works now
<lool> From 192.168.0.200 icmp_seq=6 Destination Host Unreachable
<lool> From 192.168.0.200 icmp_seq=7 Destination Host Unreachable
<lool> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.101: icmp_seq=8 ttl=64 time=849 ms
<lool> That's "interestin"
<lool> It looks like it needs 30 secs to come up or something
<ogra> hmm
<lool> Perhaps it doesn't like 1 Gb
<ogra> no such probs here
<ogra> though the x server needs quite long to come up and i use NM
 * ogra runs a 1600x1200 desktop on his B2 
<lool> eth0: config: auto-negotiation on, 100FDX, 100HDX, 10FDX, 10HDX.
<lool> Should work, weird
<lool> Oh some OOPSes
 * ogra doesnt see 1000 in that list though
<lool> Well it should autonegociate, my switch can do less than 1000
<ogra> i also dont see any oopses
<ogra> my dmesg is clean apart from some noise from the frambuffer i get if i switch the monitor
<lool> With a static config it works
<ogra> with NM too
<ogra> though using karmic here
<lool> I have a jaunty userspace, but I don't think it matters much
<ogra> oh, err
<ogra> wait
<ogra> ogra@babbage2:~$ grep eth0 /etc/network/interfaces
<ogra> auto eth0
<ogra> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ogra> hmm, when did i add that
 * ogra removes and reboots
<lool> That's what I had and it didn't work for me
<ogra> works here
<ogra> but i want NM to be used
<ogra> what is really evil on the B2 is that my serial plug is to big to fit in while DVI is plugged
<nettolt> hello everyone
<lool> ogra_: Yeah, for me DVI/serial is tight as well but fits
<nettolt> I have a zywan router running arcom embedded linux and would like to install ubuntu arm on the device. The unit used redboot to boot the kernel currently. does anyone know where i would start to flash the device to use ubuntu
<lool> The B2 on SATA feels snappier than the B1 on SD
<lool> nettolt: You have serial console access to redboot?
<nettolt> yes i do
<lool> nettolt: How does it boot?  kernel + initrd/initramfs?
<lool> nettolt: fconfig -l and check the boot script
<nettolt> lool: good question
<lool> paste here if you like
<nettolt> lool: i do not have the decice up and running and was just on my way out to work for the day. I will do this tonight see if you are still around
 * lool installs the Ubuntu desktop task on his B2
<lool> ogra_: I checked the docs for B2, SW5-10 is to setup the debug board, SW1 and SW2 are personality, SW4 is a setting of the debug board itself, not sure which
<lool> I didn't find any detailed doc on the DIP switches, just how to set them up for different tasks
<ogra> right, thats all i have as well
<ogra> the pdf
<lool> It's probably somewhere in the reference manual, but I can't find it by searching for SWx
<ogra> you have a reference manual ?
<lool> Yes
 * ogra checks ... i only have an xls with the DIP switch settings and a silly block diagram pdf
<ogra> do you mean BABBAGE-2.1.pdf ?
<lool> I'm uploading it
<lool> mxc_linux.pdf
<ogra> ah, great
<ogra> the other one isnt very helpful if you dont want to solder :)
<janrinze> lool: i have the image running on the beagleboard. thanks!
<lool> Cool
<ogra> yay
<janrinze> to install GNOME etc.. should I just do apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment ?
<lool> janrinze: tasksel
<lool> Pick Ubuntu desktop
<ogra> is it a 256M board ?
<janrinze> never liked tasksel... Yup 256MB
<ogra> for 128M i'd recommend swap and xubuntu-desktop
<ogra> well, then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<lool> janrinze: tasksel does the right thing though; you can do the same with apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<ogra> if you dont like tasksel
<lool> The caret is important
<ogra> the meta package will also do the right thing
<ogra> thats why we have it :)
<janrinze> i will do a backup first since i use the same SDcard as where i have the Debian 5.0 on.
<lool> The meta package wont do the same thing
<ogra> then its broken
<lool> No
<ogra> its what we suggest in all documentation since warty
<lool> You should just use the carret notation to pull a task
<lool> Well you were wrong
<ogra> i didnt write the docs
<ogra> and we only use tasks since dapper or so
<janrinze> tasksel is just another frontend for apt right?
<ogra> which means it was broken for two years at least by your definition
<lool> janrinze: Kind of
<lool> ogra_: Not using tasks is not the correct thing to do since we use them; mmkay?  :)
<ogra> no, what i say is that it has to work either way
<lool> ogra_: It's not the same
<ogra> i dont say its the same
<ogra> i say it has to work reliable either way
<lool> Please don't advocate usage of meta packages when the best thing to is to use tasks and is equally simple
<ogra> well, i need to fix a million of scripts then ... and i guess the rest of the world too
 * ogra wonders why nobody ever discouraged the use of metapackages publically then
<ogra> especially given that its recommended on *all* wiki docs we have
<ogra> and i doubt the docteam was ever told they should change it
<lool> ogra_: I can't upload the imx ref manual for some reason
<lool> It just sits there not doing anything
<ogra> bah
<ogra> well, i'm still fumbling with the pegatron here
<ogra> seems the kernel we have is for 3.3, not 5.2
<ogra> :(
<ogra> i tried the B2 one but that doesnt work either
<janrinze> lool: looks like tasksel has changed a lot since i last used it :-)
<janrinze> lool: the interface is really simple...
#ubuntu-arm 2009-07-01
<Martyn> Joy!
<Martyn> the PBX-a9's have arrived :)
<Martyn> *bouncejoy*
<Martyn> now I can start to develop on real A9 hardware .. even though it's as s l o w as molasses
<lool> Martyn: You saw uboot for babbage 2?
 * lool &
<Martyn> I ddid
<Martyn> PBX-a9 has Arm Monitor .. this is going to be an interesting issue
<Martyn> it's like working with CP/M
<armin76> Martyn: gimme one!
<Martyn> armin76 : no :)
<Martyn> armin76 : Hell, first I have to figure out how to boot linux on one.
#ubuntu-arm 2009-07-02
<nettolt> lool: are you around?
<nettolt> so I wouldlike to install ubuntu on a zeus board I have that is currently running arcom embedded linux...but i so not know where to begin
<lool> ogra: How is it going with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/391588 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 391588 in banshee "banshee fails to run on arm" [High,New]
<ogra> lool, waiting on a kernel with proper audio support
<ogra> i will open an upstream bug for it, but proper debugging that excludes codecs and audio devices as cause wont be possible before we have sound support on the desktop
<lool> ogra: Does this prevent getting a nicer backtrace as attachment and cleaning up the whiteboard?   :)
<ogra> no, thats what i will do for the upstream task anyway
<ogra> hoping i can reproduce it on non babbage2 (which is already packed up)
<lool> ogra: Around?
<ogra> no, slim
<ogra> :P
<ogra> whats up ?
<lool> ogra: I was looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ogra/+assignedbugs and thinking that perhaps we could clear some bugs here
<lool> Probably you're not actively working on 338342 and it wont fix in Ubuntu?
<lool> I'm not sure about usb imagewriter: are we keeping it?  Do you think you'll spend time on it?
<ogra> yes, as an upstream project
<ogra> but disregard it for work items
<ogra> it always was supposed to be a fun project, never intended to be used like we do now
<lool> ogra: I closed 334711
<ogra> the redboot-tools one is covered by the spec (or the other way round, as you like)
<ogra> thanks, i wasnt sure what to do with it ... and persia will likely complain
<ogra> hmm, why does 391588 show up twice ?
<lool> ogra: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.assignee=ogra is probably a better list
<lool> ogra: probably ubuntu bug + ubuntu karmic bug task
<ogra> 328167 can be closed ... i need to clearify it upstream though
<lool> I wonder whether we should make sure it's really fixed and not just hidden; it seemed security sensitive
<ogra> 26986 should be reassigned to the server team and will be obsolete with the new syslogging
<ogra> well, the workaround is dropped, iÄll try to backport the package to jaunty without -01 and see what happens, then report upstream
<ogra> i dont think i can do anything for 338342 ... we wont re-roll the images for jaunty
<lool> You were assigned to the syslog bug in 2006...!
<ogra> yes, and its unsolvable
<ogra> i assigned myself btw ... rsyslogd will fix it
<ogra> syslog does DNS lookups for every like it logs remotely by default ... thats by design
<ogra> s/like/line/
<lool> ogra: So update 338342 to match what you just said?
<ogra> and close it wontfix ?
<lool> I guess if we don't support ixp4xx anymore you have no other choice
<ogra> hrm, why am i logged out
 * ogra pokes LP
<lool> ogra: You assigned yourself to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+bug/294403 in November; are you actively working on that?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 294403 in ltsp "LTSP error: Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?) " [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ogra> i have a fix, just not the time to fiddle with upstream stuff
<ogra> its really cosmetical
<lool> Perhaps you can attach it and unassign yourself for now in case someone else picks it up
<lool> You can alway assign yourself later on when you're working on it
<ogra> i'D actually like to keep it on my list even if it takes another 6months until i have time for it
<ogra> nobody else will work on it and if i'm not assigned i'll forget abou ti
<ogra> *about it
<lool> It sounds bad if you're keeping actions for 6 months +
<ogra> its ltsp and its an upstream issue, why do you care ?
<lool> I care that you and I have a good overview of what you're working on   :)
<ogra> sure, just ignore ltsp then
<lool> If you have a way to distinguish "actively working on that" from "target of opportunity for later", I'm happy to hear about it
<ogra> i'm not working on it in my worktime apart from answering questions here and there
<ogra> well, the prob is that LP cant distinguish between what i do upstream in spare time and what i do in worktime
<lool> Ok; so bugs you're currently working on are getting the whiteboard updated on banshee and telling upstream that gnome-keyring is working in karmic but we don't know why; correct?
<ogra> and that my projects all live on LP doesnt help
<ogra> right
<ogra> you said you had skeleton code for fconfig init ?
<ogra> would you attach that to 348060 ?
<ogra> i'll link the proof of concept redboot-install there too
<lool> I had a Perl script which did that hackishly, then I started rearchitecting it when I understood what I wanted to do, but it probably doens't work anymore as a result; I'm happy to share it if you consider that it's basically in a bad state and you'd like to work on it
<ogra> well, that and redboot-install are essentially the redboot-tools spec
<ogra> erm, why did you unassign me from gnome-keyring ?
<lool> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lool/fconfig.pl is how it looks like ATM
<lool> ogra: I only unassigned you from the jaunty task which I closed, not from the karmic one
<ogra> heh, FF cant show .pl
<lool> You can vi it
<ogra> indeed
<ogra> i downloaded it ...
<lool> The two things which kind of discouraged me is when I realized I didn't really want to allow people setting the type of vars or adding new vars to a fconfig
<ogra> i just didnt know .pl was mime assigned on the server instead of being shown
<lool> What I wanted instead is a list of vars/types for a supported platform (board) and all relevant constants for that platform (such as defaults and FIS offset etc.)
<ogra> right, that should be under our control and hardcoded
<lool> The other thing which discouraged me is when I realized people were interested in a C version more than in a Perl one
<lool> Because perl is too large to fit in an embedded platform
 * ogra doesnt care how it looks in the package
<lool> So it didn't make sense to do it as cleanly as I thought for many platforms to then have it useless for some people
<ogra> and we dont support any embedded platforms anymore ... at least none that are to small for perl
<lool> I'm personally happy with what we have
<ogra> even an iphone or palm pre is powerful enough
<ogra> me too
<lool> Ideally, we'd really build fconfig.bin as part of the redboot build though
<lool> As we just have a fconfig.bin from an old RB, not what we build, and not for all boards
<ogra> with vars pulled out of redboot, right
<lool> With respect to fconfig.c, I thought it wasn't flexible enough and indeed it wasn't for some things, but not as much as I initially criticized; a couple of patches should bring it to shape
<ogra> right and we could pull the init stuff out of the perl script, dump it into the redboot source package and create the blob
<ogra> so the c source doesnt need to grow an init
<ogra> we still dont have a bzr tree for redboot-tools, right ?
 * ogra adds that to his TODO for the spec
<lool> We don't have a bzr tree for redboot-tools; however note that these are assembled from two upstreams using SVN
 * ogra sighs, indeed i need to urgently print some stuff for fedex and none of my printers work
 * ogra curses cups
<ogra> hasnt worked for me in years
<ogra> ARGL
<Pantcho> hello, i have a small ARM mini laptop with WinCE in the main flash HD. i written the .img file to a USB stick and i want to boot from it. when the laptop loads it automaticly runs WinCE. i tried to get to a kind of "boot" menu in the start screen pressed "esc","f2","f1","del" nothing happens and it bam runs WinCE. any suggestions?
<Pantcho> ohhh the dispairrr
<ogra> thats usually not how arm systms work
<ogra> you need an image thats specifically built for the board in your laptop
<Pantcho> so trying to install ubuntu wont work well?
<ogra> depends
<ogra> if you dont have a board we built the image for yu will have to build a rootfs from scratch
<ogra> (as described in the topic)
<ogra> and need to know how your bootloader works ... and need to build a kernel yourself
<Pantcho> sounds way over my league
<ogra> the only prebuilt desktop image we have atm is for the freescale imx51 CPU
<ogra> (i doubt you have such a laptop, though if you do you should be able to boot the image from SD card )
<Pantcho> thats not ARM or.. ? whats going on here
<ogra> imx51 is an ARMv7 CPU
<Pantcho> thanks for your help
<Pantcho> i will give this up
<ogra> we also support the ixp4xx CPU which is used in the NSLU2 device in jaunty (9.04) and an ARMv5 as well as versatile ARMv5 for the qemu emulator
<Pantcho> i have ARMv5
<ogra> well, if you find a kernel and know how your bootloader works it should be possible to run ubuntu on it, but it will be a bit of work and learning required
<ogra> its sadly like that with ARM hardware by design
<ogra> you dont have something standardized like a BIOS
<Pantcho> sorry i have "AKARM,ARM920-AKCHIP"
<Pantcho> :/
<Pantcho> i get what you are saying
<ogra> looks like you have an Anyka
<ogra> AK780x ?
<Pantcho> i don't know actually. the model name is not mentioned.
<Pantcho> all i know when it boots it says "http://zenithink.com"
<ogra> yeah, thats the one
<Pantcho> in order to know i guess i will have to open it with screwdriver
<ogra> it has only 64M
<Pantcho> yes yes
<Pantcho> wow i can't beleive you know the model hehe
<ogra> wouldnt be much fun with ubuntu
<Pantcho> thanks
<ogra> i know google :)
<Pantcho> so ubuntu wont run on it good you say
<ogra> you might have more luck trying to get android on it
<Pantcho> any other good linux distro that can run on it with out playing with kernal stuff which i have no clue about?
<ogra> well, 64M isnt much
<Pantcho> the WinCE lets you use the flash devices ram
<ogra> you indeed can run ubuntu in 64M but it would unlikely look like an ubuntu desktop does
<ogra> flash is slow
<Pantcho> so when i add a USB stick it can get more ram
<ogra> no, you get more swapspace ...
<Pantcho> true..
<ogra> a normal ubuntu desktop needs about 256M
<Pantcho> so u nkow any other distros?
<Pantcho> that might work ok? i just need open office and a browser that supports hebrew fonts
<ogra> well, i'd recommend android but thats for mobile phones ... you could also check if a build of angstrom exists for that cpu
<Pantcho> my main problem is that wince dont support hebrew
<ogra> well, i cant help much with CE ...
<Pantcho> ;)
<Pantcho> thanks for the info tough
<ogra> hmm, the sites that talk about the device say there was a version shipped with linux
<Pantcho> which site?
<ogra> you should probably mail http://zenithink.com and ask if they offer a linux version
<Pantcho> will do that
<ogra> http://www.rothberger.net/pages/reviews/ps_firstview701.shtml its german, nit sure it hels you
<ogra> *helps
<ogra> ah, there is a translation link at the bottom :)
<ogra> http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http://www.rothberger.net/pages/reviews/ps_firstview701.shtml&langpair=de%7Cen&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<Pantcho> hehe done that already :)
<Pantcho> good night!
#ubuntu-arm 2009-07-03
<jordanucla> Hi all, is there somewhere that lists the differences between ubuntu and ubuntu-arm? Going to build a little home NFS/music/X10/torrent server so thinking to use ARM, but wondering if it will be powerful enough for the basic things I need.
<Martyn> jordanucla : Just about all the packages in main, and most of the packages in universe are there
<Martyn> as for "powerful" .. umm .. it depends on the processor?
<Martyn> If you're running a Shivaplug, it's going to be 'meh'
<Martyn> if you're running a babbage board, it's going to be 'meh+'
<jordanucla> would you say Arm processors are usually equivalent to x86 in terms of model?
<jordanucla> i.e. 800mhz arm == 800mhz x86
<jordanucla> or not that simple?
<Martyn> that question makes no sense
<Martyn> RISC vs CISC
<jordanucla> ya, poorly phrased
<Martyn> entire architectural differences
<Martyn> L1 cache in an ARM is split between data and instruction caches
<Martyn> L2 caches are tiny (256k, or smaller in some cases)
<Martyn> BUT
<Martyn> they are peppy
<ogra> the have arms ... the others dont :)
<Martyn> and have far more MIPS per watt for lower $$
<Martyn> ogra : We got two PBX-A9's in
<ogra> nice
<Martyn> They run at 70Mhz, but have dual (and triple) core action
<jordanucla> would a faster one of the ARMs be sufficient do play high quality video, flash, stuff like that?
<Martyn> so I finally have real hardware to work with
<Martyn> jordanucla : There is no flash player for ARM yet
<Martyn> yet
<jordanucla> ah, still porting
 * ogra just had to send his hw away :/
<Martyn> Adobe is working on the port
<jordanucla> ya, I know they started
<Martyn> ogra : Which hardware?
<ogra> babbage
<Martyn> awww .. b2's?
<ogra> i'll get it back though
<jordanucla> what about video and audio codecs? are they pretty widely ported?
<Martyn> or b1's?
<ogra> b2
<Martyn> jordanucla : all the codecs are ported
<Martyn> jordanucla: THAT works :)
<Martyn> and I can easily decode 1080p on a Cortex-A8 based system
<ogra> the prob are most of the time the graphics drivers
<jordanucla> cool
<jordanucla> one last question --
<Martyn> In fact, most MID's are based on that chip now
<ogra> not the codecs
<Martyn> ogra : Yeah, I'm getting really tired of the crappy implementation for the PrimeCell video driver
<ogra> Martyn, well, there is no opensource powerVR driver
<Martyn> I'm now working with Kevin W. at ARM to make a better one
<ogra> cool !
<jordanucla> with ARM is most hardware/boards/etc, mostly plug and play like x86. Or is it more like the older systems where things are treated as embedded and every ARM system can be very different?
<Martyn> ogra :PowerVR will be next on that list
<jordanucla> or will it usually mostly just work with ubuntu-arm
<Martyn> the latter jordan, unfortunately
<Martyn> we're working on that
<ogra> jordanucla, every arm system is largerly different
<Martyn> <-- is on the UEFI team now
<Martyn> Which will bring a consistent bootloader to ARM
<jordanucla> is there a list of recommended/supported configurations?
<ogra> but the images we build in ubuntu are close to plug and play for the specific device we build it for
<jordanucla> I see
<jordanucla> thanks for the hard work guys
<Martyn> ogra : And even devices you don't build it for.  The armv5 buildroot has sped up my port to PBX
<ogra> like the imx51 image we released functions similar to any x86 image you are used to with only minor differences
<Martyn> ogra : I'll need help setting up a new build though, so that I can start compiling arm v7
<jordanucla> does the webpage have a list of supported/recommended devices?
<Martyn> (and v6)
<ogra> i'm just starting project rootstock, which is the former "build-arm-rootfs" ... you will be able to checkout the bzr branch and merge fixes
<Martyn> ogra: Oh, and happy day .. beagleboard has seen the light, and will start adding SMSC ethernet to the beagleboard
<kblin> oh?
<Martyn> ogra : nod
<ogra> jordanucla, well, the out of the box thing will only be imx51 from karmic on ... and if we get the code in time another SoC i cant talk about yet
<Martyn> But it wil be a 'D' version rather than a variant of the 'C's
<ogra> so if you want something that works out of the box try to get your hands on a pegatron laptop or some other imx51 based device
<Martyn> ogra : N E C :)
<ogra> is there a spec for "D" already ?
<Martyn> ogra : It's coming together
<ogra> cool
<Martyn> ogra : I'm hoping to get my hands on some NEC silicon
<ogra> nice
<Martyn> they have an a9 w/ dual core
<Martyn> but getting my hands on the hardware is going to take dicey negotiations by the business team
<ogra> well, for the "other" board i was mentioning above we might even get free GL drivers that work :)
<Martyn> Oh, THAT board!
 * Martyn is so jealous
<ogra> but its still not clear we get all code drops in time for karmic
<Martyn> it's not an A9 though :)
<ogra> a6 with 7 extensions
<Martyn> I'm not even allowed to look at non v7 anymore :(
<ogra> so call it a6+ :)
<Martyn> yep, I know it.
<ogra> it is v7 compatible
<Martyn> It's kind of a weird mishmash core
<Martyn> no, it's v6 with some v7 instructions
<ogra> enough to make it speedy and use a6+vfp
<ogra> not so sure about NEON though
<Martyn> the arm-cc compiler will do it, and eventually codesourcery too .. but how long will it be before we see support for that mish-mashy processor in gcc-main?
<ogra> we will
<Martyn> much less real NEON in gcc-main?
<Martyn> which I'm waiting for
<ogra> simply because we build images for that board
<Martyn> not to mention tons of corrections which are needed in glibc
<Martyn> because memcpy/memmove are horrible right now
<Martyn> I did some performance testing, and things are much slower than they should be, and could be
 * ogra heard different things ... but i dont have the HW yet
<Martyn> ogra : Once I have a kernel booted on PBX1 and PBX2, I'll give you a remote shell in to look
<Martyn> it's ... interesting in there
<Martyn> although I'll be using our v5 jaunty rootfs
<Martyn> lool will have to show me how to do a full ubuntu build with v6 (or v7) optimizations
<Martyn> As it is, I have today off :)
<Martyn> Tomorrow is American Indepedence day, so hopefully I'll have some fun
<broonie> Does anyone have any info on how the process of upstreaming the ARM kernel changes you guys are carriying is progressing?
<Martyn> broonie : which changes?
<Martyn> (There is a patchwork of patches)
<Martyn> most things end up in the arm linux org git tree
<ogra> broonie, amitk would know ... but i think a good bunch of the imx51 stuff was rejected last time
<Martyn> yep
<Martyn> however freescale is resubmitting a number of the patches
<broonie> Martyn: drivers, architecture...
<broonie> ogra: Hrm, I hadn't noticed any of it going past TBH. Thanks.
<ogra> well, he tried to get it in for jaunty ... not sure whats the current status for .30 and above
<Martyn> ogra : mismash of things happening on the linux-arm.org git tree, but I haven't seen the patches merged yet
<ogra> as i said, rejected
<broonie> That's just the thumb stuff they're carrying, isn't it?
<Martyn> there are also a bunch of Cortex-A9 patches that are about to hit.
<bjf> broonie, upstream want all the imx51 changes rewritten
<broonie> Which upstream?
<ogra> linux-arm
<bjf> broonie, as ogra said
<broonie> ogra: Who/what do you mean when you say linux-arm?
<Martyn> linux-arm.org, specifically Russel King
<ogra> right
<broonie> linux-arm.org isn't rmk.
<broonie> I think...
<Martyn> no
<Martyn> all ARM inclusions into mainline have to pass rmk's inspection
<broonie> Yeah, that's arm ltd.
 * Martyn has a lot of rewrites to do as well, to support SMP on arm properly
<broonie> That's what I was querying - if it was linux-arm-kernel/rmk.
<bjf> broonie, i believe it is the penguintronix guys specifically
<broonie> or if it was some other people who feed into them (eg, imx changes will need to coordinate with the pengutronix guys).
<broonie> Ah, makes sense.
<armin76> Martyn: smp on arm? cortex a9?
<ogra> armin76, yeah, he is showing off again with his ricer hardware *g*
<ogra> armin76, 70MHz dual cores :)
<Martyn> armin76 : Yep
<Martyn> Hey, at least it's hardware, and not just FastModel or System C simulation
<ogra> heh
<Martyn> (although the FastModel runs at about 125Mhz)
<Martyn> armin76 : Still, getting everything working, and getting everything working _well_, are two different things
<Martyn> my job is to get all the ACPI modes supported
<Martyn> and that's a big, tall order
<Martyn> Right now, we have S3.  That's it
<Martyn> So you can sleep, and you can wake.  Woo.
<Martyn> That's not a lot of power savings
<Martyn> I need to get cpuidle working well, get a couple better governors in there, etc.
<ian_brasil> ogra, project rootstock sounds cool
<ogra> thanks :)
<Shmeck> hi
<Shmeck> anyone here by any chance?
#ubuntu-arm 2009-07-05
<high-rez> Hey guys - i'm seeing a problem with ext3 on ARM.  I'm not sure if its hardware or software - but under heavy load I'm getting FS corruption
<Martyn> high-rez : can you categorize the corruption?
<Martyn> Are you seeing this on the Jaunty Jackalope ARM kernel?
<Martyn> categorize/quantify
<high-rez> Correct, jaunty.  Essentially under heavy IO load things start to go bad.  I ran fsck -y against it and everything was lost :)
<high-rez> the problem is i don't know how to tell if this is a hardware issue or a software issue.  :(
<Martyn> What steps are needed to reproduce this?  Have you dialed it in so that it's repeatable/
<Martyn> what platform are you running on?  Babbage?  Beagle?  Other?
<high-rez> Martyn: I'm trying again.  I think I should be able to repro
<Martyn> What's the platform?
<high-rez> Beagleboard
<high-rez> Using an external USB HD (laptop hd connected via a usb converter)
<Martyn> C3?
<Martyn> B7?
<Martyn> C2?
<high-rez> C.... Let me see which
<high-rez> C2 pretty sure
<Martyn> using USB OTG then
<Martyn> there's a known issue on usb-storage on that platform
<high-rez> c2
<Martyn> You can't be using the stock kernel either then .. you're using a specific Beagle kernel
<Martyn> which wasn't distributed with Jaunty (since Jaunty was packaged for Babbage board, but not Beagle)
<high-rez> I believe I am using a beagle specific kernel:  beagleboard 2.6.29-oer34
<Martyn> Right, but it's not from the Ubuntu distribution, is what I'm pointing at
<Martyn> there are no official Beagle builds on launchpad .. yet.
<high-rez> So I'm using the larger USB port, not the smaller one (which I believe is the OTG port)
<high-rez> Gotcha
<Martyn> The C2 USB port is suspect
<Martyn> the C3 USB port is known good
<high-rez> Ouch :(
<Martyn> The B7 main USB port was depopulated
<Martyn> (for that very reason)
<Martyn> So, it's the underlying USB driver, not the ext3 (or other FS) driver that's likely causing your issue
<high-rez> Is this a pure hardware issue or do you think a software workaround will be possible ?
<Martyn> I saw similar "lost and dazed" corruption when I was doing USB ethernet on a C2
<high-rez> Understood, and also understood that it's not likely an ubuntu specific issue.
<Martyn> I don't think anyone's going to bother with a software workaround for the issue
<high-rez> Yeah.. I've been a bit suspect of this usb port for a bit.
<Martyn> All the development work for Ubuntu right now is concentrated on the Babbage 2, which is the precursor of the new ARM based netbooks
<Martyn> I'm working on the Arm Cortex-A9, which is the multi-core ARM chip
<high-rez> Interesting.  I've played a bit with a cortex based system and linux (android on the htc toch pro)
<Martyn> So there's more work going into the Freescale i.mx51 chip than the OMAP3 + Beagleboard
<high-rez> Is OMAP3 not considered to be a big contender for next generation netbooks?
<Martyn> That pretty little beagle of yours is also a Cortex-A8
<Martyn> not really.  It lacks a lot of support for very basic things netbooks need.
<Martyn> Like Ethernet
<high-rez> Yeah, the lack of ethernet is a bit of a bummer.
<Martyn> Which is why you don't see an ethernet adapter on the Beagleboard (it would cost an extra chip)
<Martyn> Although it's possible the C4 or C5 will have one, since the next generation of OMAP3 chips may integrate an ethernet MAC
<high-rez> For which there is no space.  :)  It's a neat demo "look a whole computer on a board" lacking some modern essentials.
<Martyn> (but not a PHY)
<high-rez> Good info, thanks man
<high-rez> I like seeing how many packages you guys have built for arm
<high-rez> If my FS hadn't corrupted I guess I'd probably be running right now with gnome on it :)
<L84Supper> anyone here run into the qreal=double vs float issue with Qt4 for ARM?  I have x86 source littered with thousands of doubles vs float.
<L84Supper> is Ubuntu-ARM mainly aimed at OMAP and iMX?
<armin76> L84Supper: s/OMAP//
<armin76> well s/OMAP and// :P
<L84Supper> have you heard what the Freescale iMX netbook are planning on using for a Linux distro?
<armin76> nope
<L84Supper> I'm working with those and Samsung S3C2440 ARM9
<L84Supper> waiting for the OMAP 4xxx
<L84Supper> what's everyone using for OMAP boards? beaglboard?
#ubuntu-arm 2010-07-05
<ogra> hrw, openjdk uploaded, thanks for the fix
<hrw> np
<hrw> ~curse low space situations
 * ogra fires off an omap4 image build and crosses fingers
<ogra> finally the metapackage is there
<cooloney> ogra: good luck, man
<ogra> didnt fail yet :)
 * ogra wonders why he didnt get an accept/reject mail for openjdk yet
<hrw> ncdu is in progress -  5 millions of files, 320GB taken
<hrw> so far
<michaelh1> hrw: I got a external drive for my BeagleBoard clone yesterday.  ~$100 US for 500 GB.  I was surprised how cheap they'd gotten...
<hrw> michaelh1: I have 320+500+1500GB connected here
 * ogra feels pity for hrw's USB hub
<michaelh1> Phew!
<hrw> 320 keeps debian + ubuntu rootfs + old local storage, 500 keeps /home and one old rootfs, 1500 is media storage
<hrw> ogra: ?
<hrw> ogra: all are sata
<ogra> on the beagle ?
<hrw> no, on desktop
<ogra> ah
<hrw> my beagle has 40GB pata
<hrw> from my old laptop
<ogra> ha ! seems omap4 will get through ... its past the critical point
<ogra> hrw, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51404604/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.openjdk-6_6b20~pre1-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz :(
<hrw> I got them installed on my bb
<ogra> well, it seems it needs keytool from the former build
<ogra> which apparently segfaults
<ogra> hrm, no doko
<ukleinek> ericm|ubuntu: hi, I just looked again in your "Auto calculate ZRELADDR" and there is a wrong hunk
<ukleinek> ericm|ubuntu: +AFLAGS_head.o        := -DTEXT_OFFSET=$(CONFIG_TEXT_OFFSET) in arch/arm/boot/compressed/Makefile should go into 3/5, doesn't it?
<ericm|ubuntu> ukleinek, yep, I need to clean up those patches
<ukleinek> ericm|ubuntu: I intend to take 4 but not 3.  I will prepare a pull request after lunch
<ericm|ubuntu> ukleinek, np
<rsalveti> morning
<cwillu_at_work> grumble grumble
<ogra> rsalveti, hey !
<ogra> hrm, so the omap4 images boot, but fail to properly resize the rootfs partition
 * ogra blames asac 
 * armin76 blames both asac and ogra
 * lool blames asac, ogra, and armin76 
 * armin76 adds lool to the blame list
 * cwillu_at_work getse off scott free
 * ogra feels blamed
<ukleinek> ogra: seems to be correct
 * ogra glares at bug 594233
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 594233 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Pressing ctrl-alt-T gets you a root terminal in oem-config (affects: 1) (heat: 262)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/594233
<ogra> geez
<ogra> GRRRR !
<ogra> i added break=bottom to the cmdline to debug it and now it seems to resize properly
<ogra> ndec, so i have omap4 images, they seem to boot and resize the FS but as soon as X starts the board hangs hard
 * ogra points ndec to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-preinstalled/current/
<armin76> feature :D
<rsalveti> haha :-)
<GrueMaster> ogra: I see the omap image hasn't been rebuilt since 7/2.  Is that something to be concerned with?
<ogra> GrueMaster, i just changed the crontab, we'll get fresh builds tonight
<GrueMaster> ok
<ogra> mono was sitting in NEW until this morning
<ogra> that broke all image builds
<GrueMaster> pfft.  figures.
<ogra> from now on we'll get omap3 and 4 dailies
<GrueMaster> ok
<ogra> though ineed it will take twice as long
<GrueMaster> I would also like to see md5sums & manifests sometime soon.
<ogra> they should be hitting cdimage every day around 7:00 UTC
<ogra> thats next on my list after i have flash-kernel working
<GrueMaster> great, thanks.
<ogra> unless NCommander is fster to provide a fix for debian-cd
<ogra> :)
<GrueMaster> flash-kernel shoould be somewhat easy.  the code needed is similar to dove.
<ogra> not really
<ogra> it needs to be backwards compatible to lucid beagle installs
<GrueMaster> that could be tricky.
<ogra> its not really hard, but i need all arches working first
<ogra> having the panda hang hard somewhat blocks :)
<GrueMaster> anything on serial console indicate why the hang?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> just hangs
<GrueMaster> sounds like it might be a framebuffer issue.
<ogra> it surely is
<armin76> ogra: what about the blaze?
<ogra> i also get "mint" colored fonts on the console
<GrueMaster> Oooo.  Minty fresh errors, nice.
<ogra> armin76, not the focus atm and we dont haver a bootlaoder for it currently
<armin76> i see
 * ogra needs to add a second build run to the u-boot and x-loader packages for omap4
<NCommander> ogra: doubtful I'll have time to fix the hashes this week, although if I don't attend the Akademy day trip, I might do that then
<ogra> NCommander, well, not sure if i manage to get to it this week either
<ogra> panda and flash-kernel are my bit two this week
<NCommander> GrueMaster: how'd you like the learn how our image building code works :-)
 * NCommander ducks
<GrueMaster> If it worked, I would love to.  :P
<NCommander> GrueMaster: ouch.
<GrueMaster> heh
<ogra> NCommander, are you going home betweemt tampere and prague ?
<ogra> *between
<NCommander> Yes, for 7 days
<ogra> what a waste
<NCommander> ogra: why?
<ogra> you should hitchhike from there to prague :)
<NCommander> ogra: my plans aren't compeltely set in stone, if there's a reason-
<GrueMaster> I thought you'd just head to Germany and crash on ogra's couch.
<ogra> to see some of europe
<NCommander> Heh, I don't have a visa for Russia
<ogra> take a ferry from norway
<NCommander> ogra: I'd love to, I'm planning my next vacation to go backpacking through Germany and Italy
<amitk> err, you don't need to go to russia to go to prague
<amitk> just take a ferry to estonia
<NCommander> amitk: well, if I wanted to hitchhiker by car
<ogra> amitk, but he could :)
<ogra> amitk, he could go to prague via peking ;)
<NCommander> ogra: I actually had booked the Akademy trip before the Prague trip was finalized.
<NCommander> :-/
<NCommander> If there's a work related reason to keep me in Europe though ;-)
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> I should say
<NCommander> I attempted to book the Akademy trip before Prague was finalized
<NCommander> and it never really occured to me to take vacation in the middle
<ogra> berlin will surely be an experience next sunday
<ogra> a very unique one :)
<NCommander> ogra: what's next Sunday?
<amitk> the experience will depend on wednesday though :)
<GrueMaster> Why?  Do they think they'll win the world cup?
<ogra> NCommander, we'll win the world cup .... about
<NCommander> ogra: er, I had that experience already
 * GrueMaster hides.
<ogra> NCommander, not *that* kind
<NCommander> ogra: uh, we were at UDS when Spain won the cup. I was in the middle of that riot :-P
<GrueMaster> I think he's refering to Barcelona.
<ogra> GrueMaster, they dont *think* they will, they *will* :)
<ogra> GrueMaster, not comparable
<ogra> NCommander, ^^^
<ogra> that was just european masters
<amitk> uefa?
<ogra> yeah
<NCommander> ogra: I thought that was the World Cup, maybe my memory gone soft
<ogra> world cup is only all four years
<NCommander> ah
 * NCommander doesn't follow soccer that much
<ogra> and the parties are way bigger in each country :)
<ukleinek> especially in the non-European countries
<NCommander> ogra: heh, fair enough. As I said, it was a lost opportunity, but at least I'll get a conslation prize of making the next level on my airline
<ogra> ukleinek, well, only uruguay left with that opportunity :)
<ogra> NCommander, beyond that barcelona != berlin :)
<NCommander> ogra: that's true, I'd love to visit Berlin again. I'd like to see the western part of the city
<ogra> will be very different to the uefa thing
 * NCommander has enjoyed exploring Tampere though
 * NCommander isn't so happy the Akademy venue moved 2km away from his hotel
<ogra> its a healthy walk :)
<amitk> NCommander: you should wait until Wednesday to change your plans though. You don't want to visit a morgue :-p
<NCommander> amitk: indeed. I've seen the aftermath of a ffew roits
<ogra> s/riot/party/ :)
<NCommander> There's a fine line between those two
<ogra> amitk, you think spain has any chance against *that* team ?
<NCommander> ogra: given some of the calls I've seen by some the refs ...
<NCommander> Plus didn't Spain already get knocked out?
<ogra> spain vs germany is on wed.
<amitk> ogra: Not after the demolition of Argentina, but I've been wrong before :)
<ogra> if germany makes it they are in the final
<NCommander> ogra: when's the final?
<ogra> sunday
<NCommander> eek
<ogra> everywhere in berlin you have public viewing
<NCommander> ogra: bugger, I'm thinking I really should have rethought my travel plans.
<NCommander> not sure I can change them at this point without bring down the rath of HR
<ogra> you could find a berlin girlfriend within hours ;)
<GrueMaster> cheap, too.
<NCommander> ogra: that won't save my job from wasting two flights :-P
<GrueMaster> flight wise, you should be ok if you cancel 48 hours ahead.
<ogra> WOAH !!!
 * ogra just tried the image with a differnt SD
<NCommander> ogra: ?
<armin76> zumbi is spanish, go get him
<ogra> it just started X at 1920x1200
<NCommander> GrueMaster: usually flights booked by Canonical are non-refundable
<GrueMaster> ouch.
<NCommander> GrueMaster: that's the official policy.
<armin76> to say ouch? :D
<ogra> yeah, definately
<GrueMaster> armin76: it's better than what could be said.  :P
<ogra> GrueMaster, so try the omap4 on your panda, seems its a matter of cosmic rays or so if X starts or not
<zumbi> armin76: ?
<ogra> zumbi, he is referring to footbal
<ogra> l
<ukleinek> zumbi: ogra means soccer
<NCommander> ogra: I'll talk to davidm tomorrow as he's the definitive source of infomration on such topics (and he'd have to approve vacation anyway for me to stay here int eh EU unless I worked)
<NCommander> pfft
<NCommander> we should call it football
<NCommander> American football isn't football, its handball
<ogra> ukleinek, only illiterate people call it soccer :)
<ogra> like americans :P
<zumbi> well, it is going to be good game, I still need to find out where I am going to watch it
<GrueMaster> Personally, I would prefer we either did away with football, or made it secondary.  I much prefer rugby & soccer.  More blood.
<zumbi> ukleinek: btw, any news from digi? is rmk finally taking ns9xxx away?
<zumbi> GrueMaster: make beer default instead water?
<GrueMaster> it isn't?
<ukleinek> zumbi: pedro got a bcc of my PROCESSOR_NS9750 mail, apart from that I don't know anything new
<zumbi> ukleinek: yet another mess, i suspect
<ogra> zumbi, will surely the best game of this worldcup
<ukleinek> zumbi: http://news.gmane.org/find-root.php?group=gmane.linux.kernel&article=1006408
<ukleinek> ogra: only if Spain will be better than in the match against Portugal
<ogra> indeed
 * ukleinek bets 2:2 at half time and 4:1 after full time
<ogra> lol
<ogra> how would that work ?
<zumbi> O_o -- can you substract goals in "soccer"? hehe
<armin76> lol
<ogra> you never know with *that kind of referees*
<ukleinek> ogra: Germany will make it no matter if it works or not \o/
<ogra> ukleinek, definately
<zumbi> i just hope not to see Torres from the starting point to be replaced afterwards.. spain is not playing as well as they did in the eurocup
<ukleinek> ogra: apropos of illiterate, it's "definitely" not "definately" :-)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> zumbi, but as the german coach said, spain has a collection of messi's, it will be harder than argentinia
<zumbi> ogra: yes, it is easy to beat spain, you just need to block Xavi and Iniesta (and Villa).
<ogra> zumbi, thats two more than messi :)
<ogra> and there are 8 others on the field :)
<zumbi> we'll see.. spain needs at least one world cup (we have none)
<ogra> we'd like a fourht one :)
<zumbi> greedy
<ogra> heh
<zumbi> :)
<ogra> if you beat us you definately deserve it ... as long as NL doesnt get it :)
<hrw|gone> ogra: Germany soccer team has strongest Polish attack
<hrw|gone> ;D
<ogra> hrw|gone, yeah !
 * ogra calls it a day now
<lool> hrw|gone: Did plenty of testing, see bug
#ubuntu-arm 2010-07-06
<lfitz> if i want to install ubuntu 9.04 on sd card for the sheevaplug do i need uInitrd?
<lfitz> this is the last line of the error: Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found.  Try passing init=
<lfitz> basically it starts the boot process...
<lfitz> I have two partitions on the sd (boot partition is ext2 with uImage) and (root partition is ext3 with rootstock fs)
<DanaG> say, I'm interested in that spec about "port glxgears to OpenGL ES".
<DanaG> I want to try it on my Intel netbook with libgles1-mesa stuff and libkms and such.
<GrueMaster> join #panda
<Baybal> hello
<sebjan> cooloney: Hi! Did you see my email regarding the segfault patch? Is it ok for you?
<ukleinek> npitre: rmk refused to optimize the u-boot related targets, my patch just results in a refusal to build a non-working image
<ogra> sebjan, is there a reason for not printing "Uncompressing Linux... done" with the panda kernel ? it works fine, but its very irritating that it doesnt behave like other kernels
<amitk> ogra: there is a patch to remove that printk?
<ogra> amitk, no idea, but it doesnt print that line :)
<amitk> on serial console?
<ogra> it boots fine nontheless
<sebjan> ogra: you are right, I didn't notice that!
<ogra> yeah
<amitk> strange
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/459728/
<ogra> then it switches to HDMI and moves on with booting
<sebjan> I don't know where it comes from (or does not come from :))
<michaelh1> Pretty sure it's from the first stage decompressor.
<ogra> my target is anyway that endusers shouldnt have to touch serial at all, all config is done via boot.scr on the vfat, so it will only confuse devs but would be nice to have it back :)
<michaelh1> head.S?  Something like that?
<ukleinek> "Uncompressing Linux... done" needs an implementation of putc in arch/arm/mach-xxx/include/mach/uncompress.h
<ukleinek> ... and obviously it only appears if you boot a zImage.  Do you?
<ogra> well, uImage but made out of vmlinuz
<ogra> so it is compressed, yes
<amitk> the omap code has the right stubs in arch/arm/mach-xxx/include/mach/uncompress.h
<ogra> the boot process and setup we use is identical to the beagleboard where we get that message
<amitk> ogra: You can check if there are OMAP4 related patches to arch/arm/plat-omap/include/plat/uncompress.h
<amitk> I don't have a tree handy ATM
<ogra> heh, me neither
<ogra> thats why i asked the tree admin above ;)
<sebjan> there is something related to machine registration into this file (debug uart registration depends on the machine type)
<sebjan> I see that the regular omap4 board is registered, but not the panda... I'll see if I can add the panda here
<ogra> cool, thanks :)
<cooloney> ogra: i got it.
<cooloney> ogra: d9f5007491e3b6693dd00487981676b6b3005d72 in our git kernel tree
<ogra> ah
<cooloney> t d9f5007491e3b6693dd00487981676b6b3005d72
<cooloney> Author: vikram pandita <vikram.pandita@ti.com>
<cooloney> Date:   Sun Nov 22 10:10:49 2009 -0800
<cooloney>     omap: introduce OMAP_LL_DEBUG_NONE DEBUG_LL config
<cooloney>     
<cooloney>     Zoom2/Zoom3 kind of boards do not use omap uarts for console.
<cooloney>     These use external debug board for console.
<cooloney>     
<cooloney>     So these boards should not have "Uncompressing Kernel...."
<cooloney>     log put on omap uarts.
<cooloney>     
<cooloney>     By interoducing OMAP_LL_DEBUG_NONE option,
<cooloney> sebjan: does our panda also affected by this patch?
<sebjan> cooloney: this is the function where the uart to use for the uncompressing trace gets selected
<sebjan> I just tested adding the panda registration here and I can now see the trace on my panda
<sebjan> I will post the patch to my tree (it's a 1 line)
<cooloney> sebjan: thanks, man
<ogra> cooloney, sebjan, did one of you test the kernel with X ?
<ogra> it freezes here no matter what i try
<ogra> hmm, or not ... just seems extremely slow
<ogra> i guess there is still some issue with the SD/MMC I/O
<cooloney> ogra: i am waiting for my hw. so never try that X before
<ogra> cooloney, oh, sorry i tend to forget that you dont have the HW
<cooloney> sebjan: how about you?
<ogra> seems the freezes happen if i dont specify mem=463M on the cmdline
<ogra> now it works but is very slow
<amitk> cooloney: do you have a beagle board?
<cooloney> amitk: no
<amitk> cooloney: you will in Prague :)
<ogra> amitk, he'll get a panda soon
<ogra> i think its on its way already
<cooloney> amitk: yeah, i will. panda and prague, hehe
<cooloney> ogra: yeah, i hope it will arrive this week
<amitk> cooloney: I'm bringing you a beagle as well
<cooloney> amitk: thanks a lot
<ogra> we need more XMs in the team
<ogra> XM support is still behind
<amitk> lag has one now
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> i still havent found whats wrong with our u-boot yet
<cooloney> cool man
<ogra> currently the XM doesnt boot with the archive u-boot
<lag> Mine does
<lag> Just not initrd
<ogra> lag, thats equivalent to "doesnt boot" :)
<ogra> initrd is a requirment for ubuntu images
<lag> :)
<ogra> mine does boot with the binary from rcn, including initrd
<ogra> but i cant find the difference in our sources, he seems to use the same i use
<sebjan> ogra: I have been doing some testing with the UNE UI, is that what you mean?
<ogra> sebjan, well, i just wanted to know if X seems usable for you, here it freezes every time it accesses the SD
<ogra> i'm currently testing the panda images from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-preinstalled/ the oem-config screens take ages to show up
<ogra> (note that only 20100706.1 will have the mem=463M fix in them, they are currently building)
<sebjan> I did not have such issues the last time I tested... It was not very fast, but I suspected it was because it seems that both UNE and the regular gnome desktop UI are started (bug 596004)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 596004 in netbook-meta (Ubuntu) "with 2D UI (une-efl) selected, the gnome desktop toolbar is also visible and seems to be running (affects: 1) (heat: 242)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596004
<ogra> would be helpful if the panda had some indicator LED for SD access, you never know if it reads or actually is dead
<ogra> sebjan, yeah, that bug is on my list but shouldnt cause much slowdown
 * ogra triages it properly
<ogra> gah, now it seems to hang hard again
<ogra> and i was already through oem-config and in the slideshow
<ogra> sebjan, what kind of SD's do you use ?
 * ogra currently has a class 4
<sebjan> ogra: I also use class 4 cards (Kingston)
<ogra> (micro SD with adapter)
<ogra> hmm doesnt seem to come back to life
<sebjan> (regular SD card for me)
 * ogra wishes he could at least get far enough to have a user created 
<ogra> so i could read any logs
<ogra> cooloney, is the binary we have in the archive recent ? does it have all fixes and patches ?
<cooloney> ogra: the M ti-omap4 kernel? i we got lots for fixes and patches from sebjan except the syslink module patch
<cooloney> ogra: what's uname -a in your system
<lag> sebjan: Is syslink discoverable?
<sebjan> lag: you'll have to explain me what it means 'discoverable' :)...
<cooloney> sebjan: i am guess, it means probable?
<lag> At the moment (with the module patches applied) the kernel doesn't 'discover' the device and load the modules
<cooloney> lag: did you add the platform device and resource in the panda board files in mach-omapX?
<lag> Yes
<lag> If I register the device alone I get KERNEL and UDEV uevents
<lag> But I need a DRIVER uevent
<lag> I've tried registering a platform driver, but because the device is unknown to the kernel the .probe function is never called
<cooloney> lag: the .name field of the platform device in your board file should be the same of the driver platform name in syslink driver. IMHO
<sebjan> lag: I suppose that we are missing something either in the device declaration or in the driver... this is what we need to get sorted out
<lag> cooloney: It is
<lag> I've moved the .probe function to the same place as the __init function
<lag> The __init function is called and the driver is registered successfully
<lag> But .probe is still not called
<lag> .probe functions are not called if the kernel does not know about the device
<lag> Hence the discoverable question
<lag> sebjan: It's not even getting as far as the driver
<lag> sebjan: I think we need more information in my (__init) function to tell the kernel about the existence of the hardward
<lag> hardware*
<ogra> cooloney, well, we only had one upload yet and i cant get to a point in the image to type in uname (i cant get past user creation before the board hangs hard)
<lag> I am in the process of putting the driver & device register code in the same place - see what that does
<ogra> cooloney, so i cant really say what uname would give, but i'm pretty sure its 2.6.34-900.1 since that was the only upload we had yet
<cooloney> ogra: oh, please wait, i can provide a new testing kernel for you,
<ogra> lag, arent there any other devices you could just steal from ?
<ogra> cooloney, doesnt help, i'm testing images, they build from the archive
<ogra> cooloney, we should rather kick leann to do a new upload if the tree has so many patches
<cooloney> ogra: ah, right
<cooloney> ogra: ok, i think rtg will upload that
<ogra> lag, i could imagine rfkill to be a platform device doing something similar to what we need
<ogra> cooloney, ah, right, he did the last upload too, i missed that
<sebjan> lag: send me patches of your current changes, and I'll tell you if I have an idea and try to play with it this afternoon
<lag> ogra: No, I can't find any other devices that do this
<ogra> gah
<ogra> the plymouth splash looks really good on the panda :)
<ogra> lag, could you paste the Hardware line of a beagle XM for me ?
<ogra> lag, from /proc/cpuinfo
<lag> Yup - 2 mins
<ogra> hrw, your openjdk build, how did you do the testbuild, in a clean chroot ?
<hrw> ogra: no - in normal BB system
<ogra> lag, no hurry, anytime you find the time is fine
<ogra> hrw, definate 2normal BB system"
<ogra> s/2/\"
<lag> It's okay - I'm waiting for an email from linux-hotplug
<hrw> ogra: quite up-to-date maverick
<ogra> openjdk needs itself to register the ca certificates but the lucid openjdk seems to segfault here, what openjdk version did you have installed for the build ?
<ogra> (keytool is a java app and calls the former openjdk while installing the build deps)
<hrw> ogra: I did "apt-get build-dep openjdk-6", then "apt-get source openjdk-6", "cd openjdk-6-*;debuild -b -uc -us"
<ogra> hmm
<hrw> ogra: did not looked at versions etc
<ogra> LANG=C LC_ALL=C keytool -importcert -trustcacerts -keystore $KEYSTORE -providerClass sun.security.pkcs11.SunPKCS11 -providerArg '${java.home}/lib/security/nss.cfg' -noprompt -storepass "$storepass" -alias "$alias" -file "$cacertdir/$pem" > $log 2>&1
<ogra> thats the line that segfaults
<ogra> and openjdk ships /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/keytool
<ogra> (which /usr/bin/keytool links to through an alternative)
<hrw> keytool error: java.lang.RuntimeException: Usage error, sun.security.pkcs11.SunPKCS11 is not a legal command
<ogra> i dont get how it could build for you while it doesnt on the buildd
<hrw> ogra: want shell access to that beagle?
<ogra> no
<ogra> so it doesnt segfault for you apparently but just complains
<ogra> does apt-get install --reinstall ca-certificates-java work for you without any errors ?
<hrw> Setting up ca-certificates-java (20100412) ...
<hrw> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<ogra> very weird
<hrw> http://hrw.pastebin.com/4ZSwj2zP
<ogra> on the buildd /var/lib/dpkg/info/ca-certificates-java.postinst fails
<hrw> root@beagle:/mnt/hrw/UBUNTU# /var/lib/dpkg/info/ca-certificates-java.postinst configure
<hrw> creating /etc/ssl/certs/java/cacerts...
<hrw> done.
<hrw> http://hrw.pastebin.com/7KqebZ5e shows ver
<rsalveti> morning
<ogra> hrw, aha ... Setting up default-jre-headless (1.6-38) ...
<ogra> from the build log
<ogra> ogra@osiris:~/Devel/branches/jasper-initramfs-0.10$ apt-cache show ca-certificates-java|grep Depends
<ogra> Depends: ca-certificates (>= 20090814), openjdk-6-jre-headless (>= 6b16-1.6.1-2) | java6-runtime-headless
<ogra> ogra@osiris:~/Devel/branches/jasper-initramfs-0.10$ apt-cache search java6-runtime-headless
<ogra> default-jre-headless - Standard Java or Java compatible Runtime (headless)
<ogra> openjdk-6-jre-headless - OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT (headless)
<ogra> sun-java6-jre - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files)
<ogra> so for whatever reason default-jre-headless gets installed on the buildd instead of openjdk-6-jre-headless
<ogra> hrw, the versions in http://hrw.pastebin.com/4ZSwj2zP cant be right
<ogra> hrw, 6b20~pre1-0ubuntu2 didnt build
<ogra> where did you get it from ?
<ogra> smells like you have your testbuild installed now
<ogra> the last one that built on the buildd was 6b18-1.8-2ubuntu2
<hrw> I built and installed
<ogra> yeah, i need to know what version was used during installation of ca-certificates-java
<ogra> which indeed came in with your apt-get build-dep
<hrw> probably 6b18
 * ogra doesnt get why it didnt segfault for you
<rsalveti> ogra: do you know if for maverick we have different kernel trees for omap? or both omap3 and omap4 should work with the ti-omap4 branch?
 * rsalveti looking at maverick's kernel
<ogra> the omap3 binary is built from the normal ubuntu tree
<lool> rsalveti: I asked recently, and omap3 was broken in the omap4 branch
<ogra> omap4 comes from the ti-omap4 branch
<ogra> rsalveti, omap4 is maintained by cooloney, omap3 by lag and mpoirier
<rsalveti> oh, ok, so different branches for both
<rsalveti> or it should all work at the same branch?
<ogra> well, only a different branch for omap4 actually
<rsalveti> it's just that I just saw one ti-omap4 branch at the gitweb
<ogra> the big target is that omap4 goes to mainline at some point, then both binaries will be built from the ubuntu branch
<ogra> but since omap4 is over 700 patches that will take a while
<rsalveti> oh, sure :-)
<ogra> and is unlikely to happen for maverick
<rsalveti> got it now, at least for omap 3 we're in a better situation
<rsalveti> now the problem is just omap4
<rsalveti> yeah, don't think so
<ogra> so currently TI takes the ubuntu maverick branch and rebases their patches on top of that
<ogra> for omap4
<ogra> which makes it being a bit behind in versioning
<npitre> ukleinek: I don't get why a non working image would be built
<npitre> ukleinek: see my rational in my answer
<npitre> ukleinek:  uboot needs to be fixed
<rsalveti> ogra: yeah, right
<rsalveti> tons of patches, maybe for 36 or 37
<ogra> right
<rcn-ee> note: basic panda support is in tmlind's tree for 36.. not sure if it boots, waiting for ups myself..
<ogra> rcn-ee, "basic" isnt want we need for maverick :)
<ogra> also the tree we use is blaze+panda capable
<rsalveti> rcn-ee: yeah, just saw the commits
<rcn-ee> yeah, but not everyone use the default maverick kernel. ;)
 * rsalveti is looking forward to put my hands at a panda board
<ogra> rcn-ee, well ...
<ogra> rsalveti, no fun yet ... multiple hangs etc
<rsalveti> 700 patches, I believe maverick will be much more than the basic
<ogra> definately
<rcn-ee> yay, sounds like fun.. ;)  just like my custom imx515 board...
<hrw> rsalveti: at any pandaboard or at own pandaboard?
<rsalveti> ogra: hangs are always fun, at some way haha :-)
<ogra> heh
<rsalveti> hrw: the omap4 pandaboard :-)
<hrw> rsalveti: by 'any' I meant 'not own'
<lag> ogra: That's not true
<lag> I am working on omap3 & omap4
 * ogra hangs his head in shame 
<ogra> rsalveti, correction: lag woprks on *all important kernels* :)
<lag> Now you're talking
<amitk> rcn-ee: what custom imx515 board?
<amitk> rcn-ee: want to send me patches to add board support? ;)
<hrw> amitk: someone offered efikamx few days ago...
<amitk> hrw: the board or code?
<hrw> boards
<hrw> #linaro:02:10 < zumbi> if someone fancies an efikamx board to test out linaro, let me know
<hrw> Saturday 3rd July
<rsalveti> hrw: oh, sorry :-) do you know when pandaboard will be public? like beagleboard
<hrw> rsalveti: nope
<amitk> rsalveti: should be Q4
<amitk> hrw: Do you know if the efiamx comes with documentation to enable in mainline?
<armin76> Q4? wow
<armin76> amitk: it doesnt
<amitk> armin76: pity. I don't want to spend time on it then
<hrw> amitk: no idea
<ukleinek> npitre: I'm not sure anymore about ZRELADDR, IIRC something was broken with ZBOOT_ROM images for U-Boot
<lag> ogra: Sorry for the delay - I had to make and re-flash a new card
<lag> ogra: Hardware        : OMAP3 Beagle Board
<ogra> perfect
<ogra> same as C4
 * ogra is happy he doesnt need to special case for XM
<lag> :)
<lag> I'm pleased you're pleased
<ogra> :)
<lag> perisa
<lag> Doh
<lag> Actually: lol & ogra
<lag> I need a word ;)
 * ogra pulls up the dictionary
<lag> You've wasted a working day!
<ogra> a long one or rather a short one ?
<lag> Leading me up the garden path
<lag> REF: /lib/udev/rules.d/80-drivers.rules, DRIVER!="?*", ENV{MODALIAS}=="?*", RUN+="/sbin/modprobe -b $env{MODALIAS}"
<lag> Do you know what that means?
<lag> lool*
<lag> lool, ogra: Do you subscribe to linux-hotswap?
<ogra> if DRIVER is set run modprobe ?
<lag> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
<ogra> lag, nope, i'm no kernel guy
<lag> It doesn't mean that
<lag> It's what you told me it meant
<ogra> so what does it mean ?
<lag> Arhgggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<lag> :)
<ogra> educate me :)
<ogra> ugh, it means if DRIVER is *not* set, right ?
<lag> It means: This rule is skipped only if DRIVER is set
<lag> Hang on
<lool> lag: Oh right, DRIVER!=, I missed this bit
<ogra> right, i see that now, if DRIVER is not set but MODALIAS exists in the environment, call modprobe
<lag> Follow this: http://www.spinics.net/lists/hotplug/msg03946.html
<lool> lag: I read DRIVER=
 * ogra too
<lag> Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ogra> :(
 * lag crys
<lool> lag: But the MODALIAS bit is ok, right?
 * lag cries*
<lag> Follow that link I posted
<lag> This has cost me a day :(
<lool> lag: But the upside is that we're all three educated on what DRIVER is used for, and you have a path forward!
<lag> I guess there's always an upside
<ogra> and your MODALIAS is wrong i'D say
<lag> Why is it wrong?
<ogra> "platform:"
<lag> What should it be?
<ogra> the module name
<lool> Uh no
<ogra> thats what modprobe -b calls in the rule above
<lag> The real MODALIAS is: platform:syslink
<lag> I ****'ed out the syslink
<ogra> and the module name is syslink
<lool> that's ok, you just need to modalias the .ko now
<ogra>  /sbin/modprobe -b platform:syslink will error out, no ?
<lool> ogra: Well not if some module has an alias for platform:syslink ?
<ogra> in sysfs ?
<lool> no, in the .ko
<ogra> i.e. where would modprobe get that from ?
<lool> ogra: modinfo e1000e|grep alias
<ogra> ah
<ogra> oh, right
<lag> grep MODALIAS /var/log/udev
<ogra> yeah yeah :)
 * ogra admits again that he's no kernel guy
 * lag goes to work
 * lag takes a big breath then --^
 * ogra goes to eat some icecream
<lag> lool: The driver is called syslink_ipc.ko
<lag> module == driver
<lag> MODALIAS=platform:syslink_ipc
<lag> Surely there should be an association?
<lag> KERNEL[946692859.898376] add      /devices/platform/syslink_ipc (platform)
<lool> lag: That doesn't work?
<lag> No
<lag> KERNEL[946692859.898376] add      /devices/platform/syslink_ipc (platform)
<lag> UDEV_LOG=3
<lag> ACTION=add
<lag> DEVPATH=/devices/platform/syslink_ipc
<lag> SUBSYSTEM=platform
<lag> MODALIAS=platform:syslink_ipc
<lag> SEQNUM=735
<lag> That is my uevent
<lag> But udev isn't loading the module
<lool> lag: But platform:syslink_ipc != syslink_ipc
<lag> Correct
<lool> lag: Try modprobe platform:syslink_ipc for yourself
<lool> And modinfo syslink_ipc
<lag> ubuntu@panda:~$ modinfo syslink_ipc
<lag> filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.34-901-omap4/kernel/drivers/dsp/syslink/multicore_ipc/syslink_ipc.ko
<lag> license:        GPL
<lag> author:         Texas Instruments
<lag> srcversion:     7329950ABDD680C3701426C
<lag> depends:        syslink_proc,omap_notify,syslink_proc4430,syslink_platform,notify_ducatidriver,syslink_ipu_pm
<lag> vermagic:       2.6.34-901-omap4 SMP preempt mod_unload ARMv7
<lag> parm:           ipc_name:Device name, default = syslink_ipc (charp)
<lag> parm:           ipc_major:Major device number, default = 0 (auto) (int)
<lag> parm:           ipc_minor:Minor device number, default = 0 (auto) (int)
<lool> You probably want an actual alias then
<lool> I think you need to define that in your kernel module
<lag> So an alias | and entry in udev rules?
<lool> You shouldn't need an entry in udev
<lag> OR
<lool> AIUI, udev runs modprobe platform:syslink_ipc but that fails to find anything
<lool> lag: Right, but you probably dont want an udev rule, just an alias
<lag> I don't know how to do that
 * lag looks
<lool> Or you change the kernel to emit another event which triggers the load, perhaps another rule would match; I think the modalias is the easiest path
<lag> MODULE_ALIAS("platform:" DRV_NAME);
<lag> Bingo!
<lool> Eh right, was grepping for something similar in drivers/, but I should have looked in arch/arm
<lool> arch/arm/mach-omap2/mailbox.c has another instance
<lag> That was in /drivers
<ukleinek> lag: linux/mod_devicetable.h #defines PLATFORM_MODULE_PREFIX, not sure using it is worth though
<lool> I mean it would have been quicker to grep arch/arm
<lag> #define PLATFORM_MODULE_PREFIX	"platform:"
<lag> Lol
<lool> ukleinek: Not widely used it seems (drivers/base/platform.c)
<lag> MODULE_ALIAS(PLATFORM_MODULE_PREFIX, DRV_NAME);#
<lag> :)
<ukleinek> lag: no , please
<lag> ?
<ukleinek> lool: yeah, I know, just stumbled over it some time ago
<ukleinek> MODULE_ALIAS(PLATFORM_MODULE_PREFIX DRV_NAME);
<lag> Oh, I see
<lag> I'm not going to use it anyway
<lag> I was just messing :)
<lag> My first attempt is the most common
<robschi> I'm trying to install ubunt-arm on the beagleboard via netinstall. Unfortunately, my usb-nic-adapter (it is a moschip type) is not recognized as a network device, although it worls perfectly on a x86 linux system. Where can I find the kernel sources/patches and kernel config in order tu build my own uImage file?
<hrw> try maverick first?
<rsalveti> robschi: do you know the module responsible for it at x86 already?
<ogra_cmpc> there is a fix for it but the netinst image hasnt been regenerated yet
<ogra_cmpc> either do a server install or use maverick
<ogra_cmpc> or wait for lucid .1
<robschi> rsalveti: lsmod replies with things like
<robschi> mii                     4032  3 mcs7830,usbnet,r8169
<npitre> ukleinek: I never used ZBOOT_ROM with U-Boot
<npitre> ukleinek: I think U-Boot is getting too much in the way for that feature
<robschi> server install does not work, becaus the installer insists on using a cd-rom drive
<GrueMaster> robschi: I had filed a bug on this in Lucid, but The number (and status) currently escapes me.
 * npitre thinks that U-Boot is often too much in the way, period.
<ogra_cmpc> robschi, server install was tested by several people, it should just work
<ogra_cmpc> robschi, did you follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BeagleServerInstall ?
<robschi> ogra_cmpc: yes, i did
<ogra_cmpc> thats strange, the released image was heavily tested
<sebjan> lag: I have my syslink modules auto-loading finally :). The implementation is not clean yet, but the mechanism is functional at least. I'll send you my changes so that we can discuss them together.
<lag> I have also finished :)
 * ogra_cmpc thinks lag found the right solution too today :)
<robschi> ogra_cmpc: i'm installing over serial port, but this should not influence the behaviour of the installer, or does it?
<ogra_cmpc> snap ....
<sebjan> lag: cool :)
<lag> What did you do?
<ogra_cmpc> robschi, as long as the boot.scr stays intact
<ogra_cmpc> (and you dont drop the preseed values from the kernel cmdline)
<robschi> ogra_cmpc: i will check this again.
<sebjan> lag: I'll send you a patch shortly, I am doing some quick reformtating and squashes. But is basically is what we talked about and what you dealed about here this afternoon ("platform:")
<lag> Oh, you thought you'd sneak in there with my info - cheeky!
<sebjan> lag: I have worked on this in dotted line since last week, and sure would have spent some time on this platform thing :)
<sebjan> lag: but I am sure the patch needs re-disgn to put things in proper files at least
<lag> So which patch should we use? I can submit mine either today or tomorrow morning if you like?
<lag> My code is only a few lines
<lag> I think it's 10 lines of code
<sebjan> lag: I am ok to use yours. Please wait until I send you mine so that we can cross-check what we did is correct. I'send send you my patch in a few minutes.
<lag> No problem sebjan
<sebjan> lag: I just sent it to you
<lag> I received it
<lag> sebjan: I think platform_device_alloc() is deprecated
<sebjan> lag: ok, I did not check that (the device creation part is a rought copy/paste from some syslink code)
<lag> sebjan: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=lag/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=commitdiff;h=b8bec3a6239f0d9d23250eb0265bd56f77198384;hp=05cd276ae6bfe20745244f2285fab2b3d40ca1e3
<robschi> ogra_cmpc: yes, the bootargs in boot.scr have not been correct, because I bootet the system manually without boot.scr. Now it installs fine. Thank you for your help.
<lag> sebjan: I have to go - speak tomorrow
<sebjan> lag: ok, me to, talk to you tomorrow
<lag> Have a good night all
 * lag out
<markos_> anyone knows if maverick gcc supports -mfloat-abi=hard?
<hrw> hrw@home:~/xdeb$ arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc hello.c -mfloat-abi=hard
<hrw> /usr/lib/gcc/arm-linux-gnueabi/4.5.1/../../../../arm-linux-gnueabi/bin/ld: error: /tmp/cckGhdno.o uses VFP register arguments, a.out does not
<hrw> /usr/lib/gcc/arm-linux-gnueabi/4.5.1/../../../../arm-linux-gnueabi/bin/ld: failed to merge target specific data of file /tmp/cckGhdno.o
<hrw> markos_: you need to rebuild all software with it iirc
<hrw> hrw@home:~/xdeb$ arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc -mfloat-abi=hard test.c -o test.o -c
<markos_> hrw: I know, the question is if it supports it, previously it didn't
<markos_> the error msg you gave is a good sign :)
<markos_> previously it just said "not supported"
<markos_> previously = karmic
<armin76> markos_: well, iirc you can't make gcc not support it
<hrw> http://pastebin.com/TXTBgRij is assembly of generated source
<armin76> it was included on gcc-4.5, so...
<markos_> armin76: with an old gcc version you can :)
<hrw> http://pastebin.com/2S6ztE87 is source used
<ssvb> markos_: codesourcery != gcc :)
<markos_> ssvb: I know, I was just curious if I could use maverick's gcc instead of codesourcery if it supported hardfp
<markos_> hrw: what flags did you use (for comparison)
<hrw> markos_: hrw@home:~/xdeb$ arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc -mfloat-abi=hard test.c -o test.o -c -s^C
<hrw> arm-linux-gnueabi-objdump -D test.o
<lool> markos_: The gcc-4.4 we prepare for maverick armel has CodeSourcery patches (gcc-linaro)
<markos_> ok, just wanted to check optimizations settings
<markos_> lool: great to know
<hrw> basically each FSF gcc release has some of codesourcery patches ;)
<ssvb> lool: does gcc-4.4 show good performance?
<markos_> ssvb: here I get up to 35% faster than softfp in pure fp benchmarks -using codesourcery
<hrw> markos_: hardfp contra softfp?
<ssvb> in my limited benchmarks, gcc-4.4 has major performance regressions on arm platform for some tests when compared to gcc 4.3 and 4.5
<markos_> hrw: yes
<hrw> markos_: on A9 it is less difference afaik but who has A9...
<armin76> hrw: me :D
<markos_> hrw: http://www.powerdeveloper.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=13602#13602
<markos_> hrw: i don't have an a9 (yet) to test hardfp
<markos_> perhaps the difference is smaller, I don't know
<ssvb> markos_: yes, I know :) I also have seen the speedup on some artificial benchmarks that I did myself
<ssvb> is ubuntu going to use -mfloat-abi=hard ?
<hrw> ssvb: there were some discussions about making such rebuild for tests
<hrw> irc
<hrw> iirc
<ssvb> good
<ogra_cmpc> ubuntu itself will likely not change in maverick, in maverick+1 we might take as default what linaro develops atm
<ogra_cmpc> since they do the toochain changes during maverick
<ogra_cmpc> and test them etc
<markos_> ssvb: know of any way to detect the current abi on a system?
<markos_> or in a file for that matter
<ssvb> markos_: what do you mean?
<ssvb> markos_: via gcc predefined macros?
<ssvb> markos_: you can use 'readelf -a' to get abi of some binary
<markos_> ssvb: that's what I wanted yes
<ssvb> binaries using hard vfp will have "Tag_ABI_VFP_args: VFP registers"
<hrw> yep
<lool> ssvb: I would be interested in discussing your performance regressions
<markos_> ssvb: cool thanks
<lool> ssvb: I'm animating the toolchain WG in Linaro, I'd love if we could check your performance regressions against our Linaro toolchains
<lool> ssvb: I know 4.5 is much better than 4.4, and I believe Linaro 4.4 / CodeSourcery 4.4 has much of 4.5 improvements
<ssvb> lool: http://hardwarebug.org/2009/08/05/arm-compiler-shoot-out/
<ogra_cmpc> lool, "animating" ?
<ogra_cmpc> like http://www.youtube.com/watch?hl=de&v=QAue4hnH8-A ?
<ssvb> I generally don't trust random blogs, but it matches the results of my own benchmarks
<ssvb> in some cases gcc 4.4 produces code which is up to 30% slower
<markos_> ssvb: so I guess a way to detect is a system is softfp/hardfp would simply grep Tag_ABI_VFP_args: VFP registers in /lib/libc.so.6
<ssvb> lool: and what is very easy to verify, gcc 4.4 always generates bigger binaries (maybe it's one of reasons why it is so bad for some applications)
<ssvb> lool: both gcc 4.3 and 4.5 generate code which is either a lot faster than 4.4 or show about the same performance
<ssvb> lool: and 4.5 is faster than 4.3
<lool> ssvb: thanks for sharing tihs link
<lool> ssvb: Ok, well I will bring these up at our next meeting, I think it's good feedback
<lool> ssvb: we carry the CodeSourcery patchset in Linaro GCC, so it's rather good for us it seems
<lool> But the RVCT tests are interesting too
<ssvb> lool: ffmpeg may be not a very good example because it's coding style is not so typical
<ssvb> but my own benchmarks included pixman library (its regression tests) and a simple C++ roguelike game :)
<ssvb> I have not tried thumb2 though, maybe it would show some totally different results
<ssvb> lool: what do you generally use to evaluate toolchain performance?
<hrw> have a nice rest of day
<armin76> ssvb: hello world :D
<lool> ssvb: In my experience, it's hard to get definitive informationon who uses what benchmarks
<lool> ssvb: Kind of secret sauce
<lool> ssvb: So in Linaro we aim at building tools to measure more things, such as size of binaries
<lool> ssvb: thumb2 is really important, the size difference might be just enough to fit in cache, and make a huge difference
<markos_> lool: but you lose performance with thumb2
<lool> markos_: A very small amount, and it's decreasing with new SoCs
<lool> markos_: And it's only lose if you don't consider cache/memory pressure
<lool> plus, storage loading times
<markos_> I see
<lool> it all adds up, it's not much but ...
 * ssvb wonders if gcc can (or does) generate arm code for "hot" functions
<ssvb> it would make a lot of sense
<lool> I think you can annotate fhes,e or use compiler flags for source files, but I'm not sure you can do that at runtime with gcc yet, while I think it is possible with LLVM, but I have no experience with it
<ukleinek> npitre: apropos of u-boot, we at pengutronix try to make it better with barebox.  At least I like it better
<ssvb> I guess mixing arm and thumb2 intelligently may provide some really good results
<lool> ssvb: BTW I'm not sure you can build ffmpeg with thumb2
<lool> but it's not expected to make a big difference anyway
<lool> ssvb: i think we switched to ARM for ffmpeg due to so much handcoded assembly that it would be hard to fix
<ssvb> lool: http://hardwarebug.org/2009/03/25/thumbs-up/ :)
<lool> eh
<robclark> fwiw, it depends on if it is inline asm or just separate complete functions implemented in arm asm..
<robclark> it is no problem to call arm functions from thumb code
<lool> I think it's just a lot of places with assembly which need to be reviewed
<robclark> ahh, gotcha
<ssvb> I think some selected applications and libraries just need good performance, so they may be better compiled for arm just for this reason
<robclark> btw, on a related topic..  I recommend -O3 when you are building libfaac..
<robclark> seemed to help a lot for me.. like 2x+
<robclark> (the faac code uses a lot of floating point.. not sure if that makes much difference in how effective the compiler optimizations are..)
#ubuntu-arm 2010-07-07
<lag> sebjan: ping
<sebjan> lag: pong
<lag> Is all the Syslink code going upstream eventually? Or is it going to reside solely in the Ubuntu kernel?
<sebjan> this version of the syslink code will not go upstream. Next version is more suitable to go upstream.
<lag> Okay
<lag> I sending my patch to the kernel mailing list now
<sebjan> lag: great, thanks!
<lag> Gone
<lag> And now ... we wait
<lag> :)
<XorA> any news on solution to the git clone issue on omap4?
<sebjan> XorA: it is fixed with this patch: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=commit;h=d96ac19bf235fb639bc29ad3f7db210174e429c2
<XorA> sebjan: thanks
<hrw> ogra: I am downgrading my bb to 6b18 openjdk
<ogra> hrw, dyfet now has the task to help you working on that
 * ogra_panda waves
 * cooloney waves back to ogra_panda smiling like a panda
<cooloney> ogra_panda: we can get a working panda image for downloading now?
<ogra_panda> cooloney, not yet, seb128 uploaded a new glib, once thats in the archive i can respin, while we have images, they still have the segfaulting kernel
<ogra> grmbl
<ogra> crashed again
<lag> cooloney: What's the current state of bug 588243
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588243 in linux-ti-omap (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-ti-omap-2.6.33/drivers/video/omap2/dss/core.c:323! (affects: 1) (heat: 96)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588243
<cooloney> lag: oh, sorry, no update.
<cooloney> as long as i got the hw, i will start to debug that
<lag> What hw do you have currently?
<cooloney> lag: nothing at all -:<
<lag> cooloney: That's rubbish
<cooloney> i will got it tommorrow
<lag> What will it be?
<lag> C4?
<ogra_panda> god, IO really sucks
<cooloney> panda, i think
<lag> cooloney: That bug I sent you affects Lucid - Beagleboard
<ogra_panda> the MMC driver surely needs love
<lag> ogra_panda: Which board? Going by your name, Panda?
<ogra_panda> right
<lag> What's wrong with it?
<ogra_panda> tab completion can make the board stuck for 30sec
 * lag checks
<ogra_panda> like hard hanging until the rest of the directory name is printed on the term
<ogra_panda> but at least i have a working image now
<lag> You do? What was wrong?
<ogra_panda> segfaults over and over
<lag> Are you running a full Desktop system?
<ogra_panda> lag, i'm running what you should run as well, the ubuntu images :=
<ogra_panda> :)
<cooloney> ogra_panda: what's the kernel version
<ogra_panda> cooloney, now its the one uploaded yesterday
<cooloney> i think we got some fixing patches in ti-omap4
<ogra_panda> 901.4 i think
 * lag is a Kernel Engineer - GUIs are for weaners 
<ogra_panda> that one is a lot better but still sucks at SD I/O
<lag> :)
<hrw> ogra: boot from sd but keep rootfs on usb (if it works)
<lag> I'll download the latest
<ogra_panda> lag, thats the reason why we always get broken kernels from the kernel team :P
<lag> Do you have a quick link?
<ogra_panda> you guys only test if serial works :P
 * lag sees ogra's lips moving, but doesn't hear the noise 
<hrw> ogra: you need more? really?
<ogra> haha
<ogra> lag, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-preinstalled/ wait for 20100707, i'll do a rebuild shortly
<ogra> with the latest kernel
<ogra> 06 isnt really usable
<ogra> due to permament segfaults in 900.1
 * ogra_panda ponders if he should be brave and try firefox
<ogra_panda> lets see :)
<hrw> run firefox, come back tomorrow - maybe it will be loaded
<ogra_panda> runs fine :)
<ogra_panda> couls scroll a bit smoother
<ogra_panda> *could
<ogra_panda> but is definately the fastest i have seen on arm framebuffer yet
<hrw> still fbdev in use?
<ogra_panda> sure, we dont have an X server for panda in the archive
 * lag 's monitor still doesn't want to work with the Panda board
<lag> :(
<ogra_panda> font rendering sucks
<ogra_panda> i wonder why
<ogra_panda> it runs at 1920x1080
<ogra_panda> the fonts should be smooth
<ogra_panda> beyond the IO issues and the ugly fonts its as fast as an ATOM i'd say
<ogra_panda> it even boots in 15sec after u-boot
<ogra_panda> i.e. switching on screen to gdm
<ogra_panda> htop shows 281MB used with gnome-terminal, FF and xchat open
<hrw> shot?
<ogra_panda> lag, i think GrueMaster experimented with display settings yesterday and found several options to use DVI adapters
<hrw> lag: using hdmi or dvi porT?
<ogra> hrw, DVI port doesnt work
<ogra> hrw, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/panda_shot.png
<hrw> 23:13 < GrueMaster> IF I plug the switch into the DVI port and the monitor HDMI>DVI cable into the HDMI port, I get video.
<ogra> heh, the fonts look fine in the screenshot
<hrw> ogra: check cables?
<ogra> hrw, weird, afaik there is no signal on the DVI port in the current revision
<ogra> the cable is fine
<ogra> i think the frequency isnt
<ogra> it runs at 60Hz while it should be running at 50
<ogra> sadly you cant influence the resolution at all
<ogra> kernel reads EDID and automatically picks the highest res
<hrw> it does what monitor says
<hrw> ogra: you can
<ogra_panda> you cant
<lag> hrw: I can use either
<hrw> 18:32 <@prpplague> Magdalena: for the panda you can just pass the bootargs omapdss.hdmimode=0 omapdss.hdmicode=35
<ogra_panda> omap4 doesnt accept resolution options
<hrw> 18:32 <@prpplague> Magdalena: that will get you the basic 1024x768 mode that is common to most displays that support vesa/dvi
<hrw> 18:33 <@prpplague> GrueMaster: if you check the hdmi code you can see a number of display modes, using the HDMI to run a DVI display you need to use the VESA modes
<ogra_panda> well, if i enforce a mode i'm not sure my monitor will be able to use it on HDMI
<hrw> try?
<ogra_panda> i think it only can 720p and 1080p on the HDMI port
<ogra_panda> its more flexible on DVI
<hrw> use hdmi->dvi?
<ogra_panda> well, first i have a lot of other stuff :)
<ogra_panda> display is my least sorrow
<lag> Display is my largest-bugbear
<lag> Trying ...
 * ogra_panda tries some high load websites
<lag> hrw: Nope
 * ogra_panda wonders why avahi cant resolve
<ogra_panda> i can only ping myself on a .loacl address
<ogra_panda> *local
<hrw> tell me when you will resolve that
<hrw> ssh hrw@192.168.1.137 is less fun then ssh hrw@beagle.local
<ogra_panda> yeah
<ogra_panda> ogra@osiris:~$ ping panda.local
<ogra_panda> PING panda.local (192.168.2.114) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ogra_panda> 64 bytes from panda.local (192.168.2.114): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=35.6 ms
<ogra_panda> hmm, the other direction works
<ogra_panda> but i cant ssh into my laptop via the local address
<lag> hrw: When we use HDMI->DVI, which port do I use on the PB?
<ogra_panda> lag, try both ?
<lag> Am doing
<hrw> lag: from how I understood GrueMaster config he has DVI occupied but not used and hdmi output used for display
<lag> HDMI->HDMI[X] HDMI->HDMI&DVI-D->DVI[X] HDMI->DVI[X]
<lag> :(
<lag> And DVI-D->HDMI[X]
<lag> :'(
<hrw> lag: connect dvi and hdmi at same time
<ogra_panda> no sound :(
<lag> I tried that
<lag> HDMI->HDMI&DVI-D->DVI[X]
<lag> setenv bootargs omapdss.hdmimode=0 omapdss.hdmicode=35 vram=32M, omapfb.vram=0:8M console=tty2 console=ttyO2,115200n8 noinitrd mem=512M root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 rootdelay=1 ip=none; mmcinit 0; fatload mmc 0 0x80200000 uImage; bootm 0x80200000
<lag> What's our cmdline ogra?
<ogra> only vram=32M, no further video related options
<ogra> mem=512M is definately wrong
<lag> I've tried that oo
<lag> too*
<lag> What should it be?
<ogra> that will try to write in coprocessor occupied ram regions
<ogra> 463
<ogra> (as i understood mem=463M is mandatory, thats why we use it on the images)
<ogra> why the heck are you using rootdelay ?
<ogra> i thought kernel devs know thats deprecated :P
<hrw> lag: use rootwait
<ogra_panda> ogra@panda:~$ cat /proc/cmdline
<ogra_panda> quiet splash vram=32M mem=463M root=UUID=bdee5e48-a61b-492f-a060-6b8d1afe4364 fixrtc
<ogra_panda> ...
<ogra> hmm, there should be a ro too
<ogra> weird
<lag> Still no console on the monitor
<ogra> oh, the image used an older jasper
<ogra> SIGH !!!
<ogra> now glib is in the archive and the image builds fail on empathy
 * ogra wishes the desktop team would stop uploading .... our desktop is fine as it is, damned !
<ogra> j/k
<hrw> ogra: I would say "rebuild it on your fast arm" but it suck on i/o...
<ogra> i guess USB would be fast
<ogra> but that wont get me the package into the archive faster
<ogra> its the publisher i'm waiting for
<rsalveti> morning
<rsalveti> ogra: nice you were able to boot panda :-)
<rsalveti> ogra: how is it now? still giving lots of seg faults?
<ogra> yup, its running fine, i only wish i could build images with the fixes now
<rsalveti> ogra: :-)
<rsalveti> new issues everyday haha
<ogra_panda> heh, yeah
<ogra_panda> people sadly upload packages ...
<ogra_panda> hey robclark|panda :)
<robclark|panda> gm ogra_panda
 * ogra_panda hands robclark|panda some bamboo
<robclark|panda> yum yum
<ogra_panda> :)
 * robclark|panda just got around to re-configuring pidgin on panda after nuking his home directory..
 * ogra_panda is using xchat
<robclark|panda> pidgin is at least relatively easy to get working behind proxy
<ogra_panda> might be, i never tried xchat behind proxy :)
<ogra_panda> i just find it painful to use IM clients for IRc
<robclark|panda> yeah.. pidgin isnt really my favorite
<sebjan> robclark|panda: irssi works well behind the proxy :)
<robclark> hmm.. ok.. something to try
<cwillu_at_work> xchat works fine behind a proxy, that's how I always use it
<cwillu_at_work> hence my lack of a hostmask :p
<ogra> ha !
<ogra> finally an image build that doesnt die
<ogra> so in 2-3h we should have a panda image thats actually usable
<lag> IT WORKS!
<lool> lag: syslink?
<lag> lool: That's old news - that worked yesterday
<lag> :)
<lag> My monitor - w/Panda
<lool> erf
<lag> Equine Rescue France?
<hrw> lag: what helped?
<lag> I'm now running the release (CD) image
<lag> I still don't know what the matter was with the other one?
<lag> Perhaps the rootfs was incorrect?
<lag> ogra_panda, ogra_cmpc, ogra: How long did your Panda image take to come up?
<lag> Mine has been sat at the "will take approx 10mins" screen for about 15mins
<lag> Then it just went off
<lag> sebjan: Ping
<lag> ogra?
<ericm|ubuntu> npitre, do you have any idea why Kirkwood keeps PCIBIOS_MIN_IO as 0x1000 and PCIBIOS_MIN_MEM as 0x01000000?
<npitre> ericm|ubuntu: no idea -- probably Lennert would know
 * GrueMaster yawns, stretches, and looks for coffee.
<ericm|ubuntu> npitre, ok - I'll drop him an email
<ericm|ubuntu> GrueMaster, wakeup from hibernation?
<GrueMaster> Something likethat.
 * GrueMaster needs a new keyboard.
<npitre> ukleinek: would you mind removing that only patch of yours I object to from your Git tree, add the latest ACKs and send RMK a pull request?
<npitre> ukleinek: I think that stuff might be ready for mainline
<ukleinek> npitre: no, I can.  My only concern is that the uImage target is broken then
<GrueMaster> Ok, I have video on my panda working now using a HDMI>DVI cable to a pc monitor.  It is in the HDMI port.  I am also using the following kernel parameters:
<GrueMaster> omapdss.hdmimode=0 omapdss.hdmicode=35
<lag> GrueMaster: My board worked HDMI->HDMI once
<lag> Then on reboot - nothing
<lag> Then I re-flashed the SD card with the same image and rebooted
<lag> Still nothing
<GrueMaster> Try also adding console=ttyO2,115200 console=tty0.  That way you can see what is happening in the kernel.
<lag> It's not my cmdline - this is fresh from the CD archive
<ogra> lag, his a key, thats DPMS :)
<ogra> *hit even
<lag> ?
<ogra> GrueMaster, wait for the new image that has a less buggy kernel that doesnt hang all the time
<ogra> <lag> Mine has been sat at the "will take approx 10mins" screen for about 15mins
<ogra> <lag> Then it just went off
<lag> I tried that
<GrueMaster> Some issues I ran into yesterday included not being able to use my HDMI switchbox with panda (sad face), sometimes losing keyboard input, but not mouse (I have a keyboard with built in touchpad), and occasional system hangs.
<lag> But nothing
<ogra> oh, you mean after reboot ?
<lag> I don't even know if my keyboard is compatible
<lag> Yeah
<ogra> yeah, thats a known bug with the old images
<ogra> wait for 20100707
 * GrueMaster goes to see if coffee is ready.  brb
<lag> I even flashed the card again, but nothing!
<ogra> that has a fix for it
<ogra> hmm, if you freshly flashed the card it should work indeed
<lag> Correct
<ogra> though i wouldnt trus that kernel at all
<ogra> the new image should be up in about 1.5h
<lag> Okay, I guess it's worth waiting for
<lag> Is it a kernel bug?
<ogra> well, display should still work
<ogra> but the kernel throws random segfaults
<ogra> so it can die at any point
<ogra> i had to do five attempts until resizing worked yesterday
<ogra> because it locked up hard in the middle every time
<npitre> ukleinek: we'll need to not use the dynamic phys offset (which is off by default) until mkimage/u-boot is fixed, so that shouldn't prevent this stuff from being merged
<sebjan> lag: pong
<npitre> ukleinek: could mkimage simply be used without any load addr?
<lag> Hey sebjan
<lag> Where you in a meeting with Nicolas?
<sebjan> lag: yes, why? :)
<ogra> npitre, 0x0 should work
<lag> Because you both came back at the same time :)
<lag> I was wondering what the verdict was with regards to my patch?
<ukleinek> npitre: no, passing a loadaddr is obligatory
<sebjan> lag: I would expect some experts reviewers to provide comments. Fyi, I will take your current patch for internal usage, and then update to whatever it ends-up after review.
<lag> No problem
<ukleinek> npitre: pull request sent
<npitre> ukleinek: can this limitation be fixed?
<ukleinek> npitre: I didn't touch U-Boot for some time.  I think they have a new image format, but I don't know the details
<npitre> ukleinek: something like a loadaddr of -1 meaning that it has to be provided at load time or the like
<ukleinek> IIRC U-Boot can boot zImages, too
<ukleinek> Barebox can, too
<npitre> ukleinek: last time I booted zImage with uboot, the ATAG block wasn't set up
<npitre> ukleinek:  nor the r1 machine ID
<ukleinek> npitre: barebox does it right, don't know about U-Boot for sure
<amitk> ogra: I see uboot-envtools and uboot-mkimage packages in the archive. Where is the u-boot source?
<ogra> u-boot-omap3/4
<ogra> i dont know why debian chose to use no dash
<ogra> upstream clearly does
<amitk> ogra: in lucid?
<ogra> only omap3 there
<amitk> ogra: don't see any u-boot-omap3
 * amitk checks deb-src lines
<ogra> amitk, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/u-boot-omap3
<ogra> GrueMaster, lag, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-preinstalled/20100707/
<ogra> happy playing
<GrueMaster> yea, I'm seeing them come in.
<ogra> i think we should disable zsync generation
<GrueMaster> swap it for MD5sums.  :P
<ogra> it gives a flase impression that users would gain anything by using it
<ogra> GrueMaster, assigned to NCommander
<ogra> dont blame me :)
<GrueMaster> I know.  I was kidding.
<NCommander> ogra: GrueMaster: its sad that we can't use it, bu tI'll look at it once my headache subsides
<lag> Will the omap one work for XM?
<ogra> lag, you could try it with a different u-boot binary
<ogra> lag, if you find one that works
<lag> Well I have booted the XM
<ogra> beyond that it should work
<lag> So I do have one
<lag> When will it work out-of-the-box?
<ogra> oh, then *your* XM might even work with that image :)
<ogra> mine doesnt
<ogra> kernel surely is supposed to work and beyond that there should be no difference in userspace
<ogra> feel free to try it :)
<GrueMaster> Are we doing a single image now or is the omap4 image still churning?
<ogra> i see both
 * ogra reloads
<ogra> still
<lag> Can someone point me to a list of hdmi modes?
<lag> 35 is out of range on my monitor
<GrueMaster> 35 is 1280x1024
<ogra> i think there are some in the omap4 dss driver code
<GrueMaster> beyond that, I don't know.
<lag> This is odd
<lag> Booted with 35 "out of range"
<ogra> the panda ?
<lag> Yeah
<ogra> oh, i forgot, it doesnt like your EDID
<lag> But it's working
<lag> With my own kernel
<lag> But only with 35
<lag> 11 doesn't even come up
 * zumbi sends armin76's dog to eat all the germans arround :)
<lool> ogra: Hey there
<lool> ogra: Do you know if the A2 kernels work on Beagleboard XMs?
#ubuntu-arm 2010-07-08
<lfitz> if i put the new kernel uImage-2.6.34 in the boot directory and extract the kernel modules to the root fs, will that successfully update the kernel?
<lfitz> ..and try to reboot?
<lfitz> or is there docs on how to upgrade the kernel on a sheevaplug?
<sebjan> lag: Hi! I just look at the syslink patch applied by Tim, and I don't see the modalias, nor the module_init(). Did you test this patch? I do not expect it to be functional...
<lag> What do you mean you don't see them?
<lag> Sebjan?
<sebjan> lag: in the patch applied on the top of the tree, there is not the MODULE_ALIAS code for example
 * lag looks
<cooloney> sebjan: that's true, please follow the email thread started from lag
<cooloney> lag: in you v1 patch, there is MODULE_ALIAS code
<cooloney> lag: but in the v2 patch which is in Maverick now, there is no such code
<cooloney> lag: i guess sebjan is asking this
<sebjan> correct :)
<cooloney> lag: btw, thanks a lot for email me the blob file
<lag> cooloney, sebjan: You're correct, I'll add it as a separate patch right now
<cooloney> lag: great, man
<sebjan> lag: we also need the module_init(), right?
<lag> Why do you need that?
<sebjan> lag: for the omap4_syslink_init function to be called on startup? Or the __init does it?
<hrw> morning
<lag> sebjan: The device_initcall(omap4_syslink_init); does it
<lag> sebjan: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=lag/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ti-omap4-syslink
<lag> Sorry about that. I did a git reset --mixed <sha1>
<lag> Added omap4-common.c and must have missed off ipc_drv.c
<lag> It was still in my tree though, hence when I tested it, it worked
<sebjan> lag: no problems. By the way, we shall stick with syslink drivers static right now, as we are seeing issues when using them as modules. We are investigating that, and will send an update when this will be fixed (then we can activate syslink drivers as modules)
<lag> No problem - keep me posted
<sebjan> lag: yes, sure!
<lag> sebjan: Can you have a look at the patch on the mailing list please
<lag> sebjan: If it's okay can you ack it as well?
<sebjan> lag: done
<lag> sebjan: Thanking you!
<ogra> sebjan, i still see hangs with the recent panda kernel
<ogra> a lot less frequent, but they happen
<lag> ogra: Must be userspace ;)
<lag> My kernel works flawlessly
<lag> :)
<ogra> the archive kernel ?
<ogra> installed from the package
<lag> Nope
<lag> But it will be the latest Maverick kernel won't it?
<lag> I'm in the process of flahsing my SD card with the latest archive
<ogra> ok
<lag> ogra: If one thing (within the kernel) is crashing continuously, raise a bug report and I'll take a look
<ogra> lag, here is another one to play with bug 603062
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 603062 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "oops in parport_pc_probe_port function of parport_pc module (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603062
<lag> The new image still doesn't work with my monitor :(
<lag> And there's no console output either
<ogra> the image should start in console mode by default
<ogra> we dont use splash during resizing yet
<lag> I have nothing
<lag> Uncompressing Linux... done, booting the kernel.
<lag> It's been like this for 5mins
<ogra> thats serial
<lag> Do you think it's resizing?
<lag> Yeah
<ogra> we dont use serial on ubuntu images
<lag> And nothing on the monitor
<lag> Zero
<lag> Ziltch
<lag> Nada
<ogra> do you know a cmdline that works for you ?
<ukleinek> lag: try enabling DEBUG_LL and DEBUG_LL_CONSOLE
<lag> ukleinek: From within the kernel?
<ukleinek> lag: make menuconfig
<ogra> ukleinek, note that ubuntu images dont have console= settings by default
<lag> fdr editconfigs ;)
<ogra> breaks the splash
<lag> Still nothing ...
 * lag whistles 
<ogra> lag, lets try to find a cmdline that works for everyone
<ogra> there wont happen anything, if your monitor doesnt init it wont do that later either :)
<lag> I have a cmdline that works for me
<ukleinek> lag: add a printch(c) to emit_log_char
<lag> What will happen if I restart the board during the resizing process?
<ogra> you will have to re-dd
<ogra> the filesystem will be corrupted
<lag> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<lag> What if I wait
<lag> It will take the same amount of time
<ogra> it will move on and start X to configure the system eventually
<ogra> which you likely wont see if the framebuffer doesnt work
<ogra> dd the image newly, mount the first partition and add your cmdline changes to boot.scr
<ogra> (before booting it for the first time)
<ogra> dont forget mkimage
<ogra> it would be good if we can find the smallest common denominator that makes all monitors work
<ogra> or if TI can fix the EDID code (preferred indeed)
<hrw> 1024x768 should work
<ogra> well, depends on your monitor
<ogra> mine cant do non widescreen modes on the HDMI port afaik
<ogra> but i'll try
<hrw> XGA was default beagleboard resolution
<ogra> lag, what are the options you use
<lag> setenv bootargs omapdss.hdmimode=0 omapdss.hdmicode=4 vram=15M, omapfb.vram=0:5M noinitrd mem=512M root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 rootwait ro ip=none; mmcinit 0; fatload mmc 0 0x80200000 uImage; bootm 0x80200000
<ogra> omapfb.vram=0:5M ?!?
<ogra> thats definately to less
<lag> TI told me to use it
<lag> Well that works
<lag> But 32 and 8 work for me also
<ogra>  vram=15M is also to less for our kernel
<lag> setenv bootargs omapdss.hdmimode=0 omapdss.hdmicode=4 vram=32M, omapfb.vram=0:8M noinitrd mem=512M root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 rootwait ro ip=none; mmcinit 0; fatload mmc 0 0x80200000 uImage; bootm 0x80200000
<ogra> we enable all possible output devices
<ogra> can you try without omapfb.vram=0:8M ?
<lag> Well your cmdline doesn't work for me so ...
<lag> I can
 * ogra will try omapdss.hdmimode=0 omapdss.hdmicode=4 on his monitor
 * ogra just tried  omapdss.hdmimode=0 omapdss.hdmicode=35, that makes the board crash once X is up
<ogra> and cuts of 60% of the bottom of the screen on my monitor
<ogra> lag, also i dont get why mem=512M would work for you
<ogra> i was clearly told that will cause issues and hard locks
<lag> Probably because I'm not running a GUI
<lag> What was it again 468?
<ogra> well, robclark said thats reserved ram for the coprocessor
<ogra> i dont think that should harm X
<ogra> or have any influence
 * lag shurgs
<lag> It just does
<lag> What is the correct value?
<lag> 463>
<lag> ?
<hrw> 463
<ogra> right
<lag> I'm using a kernel with TI's hack in it at the moment
<ogra> sigh, the last crash trashed my SD
<lag> Let me build my own and I'll try it out
<ogra> lag, that doesnt help at all
<ogra> please use the same kernel we all use
<lag> ogra: I'm working with both
<lag> I have other things going on too :)
<ogra> me too
<lag> So, I need to be running both kernels
<ogra> but it doesnt help the images if you dotn use and improve the image kernels
<lag> Doesn't the daily builds use the latest Maverick kernel anyway?
<ogra> the one in the archive
<ogra> which is behind the git tree
<lag> Where is it built from?
<ogra> the git tree
<ogra> but its not built every day
<ogra> tim builds it from kernel.ubuntu.com from cooloneys tree afaik
<ogra> every few weeks
<ogra> with mode=4 i get a small square in the top left corner of my monitor
<ogra> i dont think any of these options will help, TI needs to fix the EDID detection code properly
<ogra> its bad enough that we have to use *any* cmdline options
<lag> ogra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/460578/
<lag> Try some more
<lag> See what works for you
<ogra> well, what else works for you ?
<lag> I don't know yet
<ogra> doesnt help if i try all of them
<lag> What do I have to mkimage on?
<lag> do*
<ogra> the edited boot.scr
<lag> How do you do that?
<lag> I've only done uInitrd and uImage
<ogra> sudo mkimage -A arm -T script -C none -n "Ubuntu boot script" -d boot.scr <mountpoint of first partition>/boot.scr
<ogra> the first boot.scr needs to be plain text (no uboot header)
<ogra> thats the one you edited
<lag> I only have the one with the header on
<lag> Should I just take that off?
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> just delete it in vi
<ogra> mkimage adds it again
<lag> vi? pfft
<ogra> well, or use: strings  <mountpoint of first partition>/boot.scr >./boot.scr
<ogra> but that might leave cruft at the top line
<ogra> lag, can you try omapdss.hdmicode=6 ? thats one i could imagine all HDMI monitors should be able to do
<ogra> err. line 6
<ogra> thats code 28 indeed
<lag> 4 sort of works
<lag> I can see it
<ogra> 4 doesnt work here
<lag> But it's out of range of my monitor
<lag> And is shakey
<ogra> well, it draws on the screen but is unusable
<lag> Running /scripts/local-bottom ...
<ogra> 640x480n is nothing we can run the desktop in
<ogra> you wont be able to reach any of the buttons in the apps
<lag> I'll try 28 when it's finished doing 'its thing'
<lag> It doesn't matter anyway - my keyboard doesn't work!
<lag> Grr
<lag> no space left on device?
<lag> It's a 16GB card?
<ogra> it didnt resize
<lag> Why not?
<ogra> MMC issues i guess
<lag> But it resizes yours?
<ogra> GrueMaster reported similar issues with some SD cards
<lag> I did get the parport segfault though
<ogra> it resizes the five i have here for testing
<lag> Do you have a 16GB SDHC card there?
<ogra> GrueMaster seems to have a similar card to yours, please check with him (once he is up) if you got the same
<ogra> no
<ogra> my biggest one is 8G
<lag> SDHC?
<ogra> yes
<lag> Odd
<lag> Can I resize it manually?
<hrw> error -110?
<ogra> no
<lag> Nope
<lag> Different bug
<ogra> can you plug the card into your pc and check for /var/log/jasper.log please
<ogra> it should have error messages
<ogra> where exactly do you get the "no space left on device" errors btw
<ogra> any particular process thats causes them ?
<ogra> code 28 doesnt work here either btw
<ogra> chops off the bottom half of the screen
<ogra> lag, where do you get the no spaxce messages ?
<lag> On the monitor
<ogra> if its udevd thats a tmpfs issue (udev writes to a tmpfs)
<ogra> haha
<lag> ;)
<lag> I can't remember what it was doing now
<ogra> hmm
<lag> It could have been udev
<ogra> well, then only jasper.log can tell
<lag> The screen has gone now
<ogra> does X start ?
<lag> Nope
<ogra> the timeframe was also way to short
<ogra> resizing 16G will likely take about 15min
<hrw> you guys are insane with that resizing
<ogra> so please get me the log so i can see what went wrong
<ogra> hrw, why ?
<ogra> hrw, compared to a 2-3h install its quite reasonable
<hrw> ogra: cant I fetch tarball which will be unpacked to card?
<ogra> plus you need an additional target device
<ogra> hrw, that will be as messy as a rootstock image
<ogra> you will never get a proper ubuntu install that way
<ogra> it will be something "ubuntu alike"
<hrw> so now I get 512MB image to dd on card which will start with initrd which will resize that 512MB to whole card?
<ogra> you get a 1.4G image and yes, initrd is essential for a proper ubuntu image
<lag> ogra: 28 from the cmdline is still out of range
<lag> However
<lag> When I do: echo 28 | sudo tee -a /sys/devices/platform/omapdss/display0/custom_edid_timing
<lag> It looks great
<ogra> oh
<ogra> hmm
<hrw> why I can install x86(-64) with 1CD but arm needs >2CD?
<ogra> hrw, because x86 uses a squashfs and a full installer
<ogra> our image is bz2 and needs to be uncompressed before dd
<ogra> and is fully preinstalled
<lag> hrw: Our boards don't have CD drives :)
<ogra> well, they have SD slots
<lag> Yes, hence why we use entire images
<ogra> which we used before in a similar way to CD drives
<ogra> so you had to install a live image to USB from SD card
<lag> Our full install takes 5 mins. How long does X86 take?
<ogra> a) the installation can take 2-3h depending on the card
<ogra> b) you need to use the SD as a "boot floppy" on boards like panda
<ogra> so you need to trash the installation media at the end of the install
<ogra> very very ugly
<lag> Yup
<ogra> x86 takes between 20 and 40min
<ogra> with a speedy CD drive
<ogra> it copies the 2G from the squashfs to the HDD
<ogra> and then removes bits
<ogra> in our images the resizing takes the longest time, after that its relatively speedy since only oem-config runs
<ogra> sadly resizing takes at least 10min
<ogra> lag, anything intresting in the jasper.log file ?
<lag> It was trashed
<ogra> gah
<lag> I trashed it
<lag> I am re-running
<ogra> what you can do is to add break=bottom on the cmdline, that will give you a busybox shell
<ogra> jasper.log lives in /dev/.initramfs/jasper.log there
<ogra> you can ctrl-d out of that shell and booting moves on
<ogra> (works also with break=top or premount, depending where you want to inspect the initramfs)
<lag> Just tested 28 with the archive kernel
<lag> Nada
<lag> Got to reflash now :(
<ogra> sad
<ogra> we really need TI to fix that properly then
<ogra> fiddling with cmdline options in the default install is ugly anyway
 * ogra prefers to not have more than "quiet splash root=UUID=..."
<ogra> and ro
<lag> Well I have direct contact with the video people at TI ...
<ogra> robclark is resident here too :)
<lag> Is robclark video people?
<ogra> yep
<lag> Cool - let's bother him :)
<lag> Where is he based?
<ogra> tx
 * ogra played with /sys/devices/platform/omapdss/display0/custom_edid_timing
<ogra> sadly i have the same issue as with setting modes on cmdline
<ogra> screen isnt fullscreen
<ogra> i either have a small square at the top left of the monitor or the screen extends beyond monitor size
 * ogra wishes DVI would just work
<lag> :(
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> DVI does work
<ogra> well, the HDMI->DVI cable from my beagle does at least
<ogra> weird
<lag> ogra: .initramfs doesn't exist
<ogra> but same effect
<ogra> /dev/.initramfs/
<ogra> init mounts it under /dev
<ogra> its a tmpfs
<lag> Oh okay
<lag> I'll try dropping into a Busybox shell then
 * lag is reflashing
<lag> This sucks
<ogra> aha, DVI doesnt work on boot at all
<ogra> well, it does, but puts the screen to weird ranges
 * ogra takes a break
 * lag pounces on robclark!
<robclark> hi lag
<lag> Hey robclark
<hrw> hi robclark
<lag> How are you this afternoon/morning?
<robclark> hi hrw
 * robclark is just finishing my coffee
<lag> Can you type and drink? :)
<lag> Or would you like me to wait for you to finish?
<robclark> no, I can type
<lag> We're having video issues
<robclark> uh-oh
<lag> I have an LG FLATRON W2261VP
<lag> I have tried omapdss.hdmicode=*
<robclark> what resolution?  If it could do 1920x1080 then, in theory, it shouldn't even need any bootargs..
<hrw> robclark: thats 22" so rather not fullhd
<lag> And depending on what '*' is, I either receive shakey text and the monitor say "out of range"
<lag> Or I get nothing
<lag> Yes, it does 1920x1080
<lag> Or should do
<robclark> hmm..  in the printk's from the HDMI driver you should see what resolution the driver *thinks* the monitor can do
<lag> But it doesn't
<lag> With no args, the monitor just goes to sleep
<robclark> but I think the driver still has troubles with some monitors..
<lag> We don't have access to the boot-up messages with this kernel
 * lag flicks to another kernel
<robclark> hmm... ok.. that is a bit inconvenient
<lag> It does the same thing on my kernel
<robclark> although to be honest, I'm not a display driver guy..
<robclark> if you could get a log of the boot msgs, we send that to me (rob@ti.com) and I'll loop in display driver team
 * robclark thinks what is really needed is to get the display driver team access to more monitors to test with
<lag> I am in direct contact with Mythri
<robclark> ok, perfect
<lag> But things are slooooooooow over email
<robclark> she knows the HDMI driver more than I..
<robclark> ok.. I'll try to pester them to get on IRC..
<lag> That could be a good thing
<lag> I think she's in the far east though isn't she?
<robclark> yes
<lag> And would have gone home by now?
<cwillu_at_work> lag, afaik, the trouble with higher resolutions is that the driver can't keep up the refresh rate
<robclark> well, most of them work rather late.. so probably still in the office now
<cwillu_at_work> it's pretty much up to the monitor whether it will still work at that point
<lag> cwillu_at_work: So where do we go with this?
<cwillu_at_work> lag, working from memory here, having spoken to folks before on this.
<cwillu_at_work> hang on a sec, let me check my logs
<lag> The odd thing is, a mode that doesn't work on the cmdline using omapdss.hdmicode will work using: echo * | sudo tee -a /sys/devices/platform/omapdss/display0/custom_edid_timing
<lag> And it will work perfectly then?
<cwillu_at_work> oh, really?
<lag> Yeah! What gives?
<lag> But that's no good for be, as I'm working on boot-up code
<cwillu_at_work> what does .hdmicode= do that a normal omapdss command line doesn't?
<lag> me*
<lag> That's what I'm looking for now
<lag> ;)
 * lag is on it
<cwillu_at_work> omapfb.mode=dvi:1024x768MR-16
<cwillu_at_work> is what I'm usually doing
<cwillu_at_work> although usually 1280x1024 or 1600x900
<lag> I'm using hdmi
<hrw> cwillu_at_work: on beagleboard?
<cwillu_at_work> same thing
<cwillu_at_work> yes
<cwillu_at_work> oh, are we not talking beagles?
<lag> Nope
<hrw> cwillu_at_work: they talk about pandaboard
<lag> I have Beagle working
<cwillu_at_work> I'd still imagine it's the same thing though
<hrw> cwillu_at_work: panda can do fullhd-60
<cwillu_at_work> just <somethingelse>:1280x1024MR-16 instead of DVI:
<cwillu_at_work> especially if it works echoing to the sysfs
<cwillu_at_work> I might be out on the road with my boss today, I'll find out in an hour.  If not, I'm interested in spelunking into the relevant dss code today :)\
<lag> cwillu_at_work: I just tried your args - the monitor just stuck its fingers up at me and went to sleep
<cwillu_at_work> does it report the refresh rate it's getting before it goes to sleep?
<cwillu_at_work> and did you try any other options re: the dvi: bit?
<lag> Yes
<lag> dvi and hdmi
<lag> Just did this: echo 40 | sudo tee -a /sys/devices/platform/omapdss/display0/custom_edid_timing
<lag> And it appeared
<lag> Looking perfect
<lag> Grrrrrrrrrrr
<robclark> lag, hmm, so setting it via bootargs seems broken?
<lag> Correct
<hrw> 'TI: please fix your drivers'
<lag> :)
<robclark> btw, for those who haven't already noticed:  #pandaboard
<hrw> lag: http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2009/06/12/ti-please-fix-your-usb/
<lag> Does anyone have a keyboard and mouse attached to their Panda?
<robclark> lag: yup
<cwillu_at_work> lag, come to think of it, there should be another file in that folder with the names for each display
<cwillu_at_work> try doing a "cat *", and see if anything shows up
<lag> hrw: How funny!
 * robclark has to run.. be back later
<lag> EDID-Informationcat: driver: Is a directory
<lag> 1
<lag> cat: hpd_enabled: Input/output error
<lag> cat: mirror: No such file or directory
<lag> hdmi
<lag> cat: rotate: No such file or directory
<lag> cat: subsystem: Is a directory
<lag> 0
<lag> 148500,1920/88/148/44,1080/4/36/5
<lag> DRIVER=hdmi_panel
<lag> 1
<lag> cat: wss: No such file or directory
<lag> Whoops
<cwillu_at_work> so, my suspicion is that hdmi or hdmi_panel is the right invocation then
<cwillu_at_work> also, I really really hate it when it takes a million years to page an app back into memory when I have 2gb of ram being wasted on cache
<cwillu_at_work> (and don't tell me to set swappiness, that's useless as a long term proposition)
<lag> cwillu_at_work: Tried both of them ... nothing
<cwillu_at_work> boo.
<cwillu_at_work> k, I'll poke you in a couple hours if I'm not driving out to the middle of nowhere
<lag> I'm going to have a poke around in the driver in the meantime
<mythripk> lag, I heard from Rob that you had some more issues in HDMI..
<lag> lag == lee
<lag> :)
<lag> We've been chatting
<mythripk> did you try out the timing values i suggested over mail ?
<lag> Yes
<lag> They worked when I use sysfs
<mythripk> ie the custom_edid_timing right?
<lag> They don't when I use them on the kernel cmdline
<lag> Correct
<lag> I don't see why my monitor should be different to any other
<mythripk> ok ie when you use omapdss.hdmicode= and omapdss.hdmimode=
<lag> Beagleboard works out of the box
<lag> Yes, they don't work
<mythripk> it would not be , can you please share the log ?
<lag> The most I can get from them is a fuzzy screen and my monitor saying "out of range"
<lag> When I use which settings?
<mythripk> any , where you are getting fuzzy screen and monitor giving "out of range "
<mythripk> also what is the timing value that you set with beagle ?
<lag> I have no idea
<lag> I'll try to find out for you
<lag> Also, my monitor doesn't turn itself on
<mythripk> no that's fine , log would help , but the same command line i sent for 640 and 480 ie vga setting worked ?
<lag> I have to turn it off, then on again to get my fuzzy screen
<mythripk> with the vga setting too ?
<lag> Here is fuzzy screen settings: http://paste.ubuntu.com/460620/
<ogra> mythripk, the problem is that we need something that works generally on the ubuntu images
<lag> Nothing has 'worked' - some have been better than others
<ogra> there is no way to adjust boot options for every monitor
<ogra> preferably by autodetection and without any boot parameters, though if thats not possible, a bootarg with the smallest common denominator that makes it work on all monitors would also work
<mythripk> currently the default setting is for 1080p setting but you could pass the boot args , the setting that will definitely work on All Tv's would be VGA resolution according to HDMI spec , I could make it as default
<mythripk> Lag didnt VGA resolution work for you ? From your mail i was under the impression that it did.
<ogra> VGA is to small for our desktop
<lag> Which number was that?
<mythripk> omapdss.hdmicode=4 and omapdss.hdmimode=0
<ogra> and causes weird effects on some monitors ... i.e. mine doesnt expand to the full monitor size, i get a square in the top left corner of the screen
<lag> That's the fuzzy screen setting that I use
<mythripk> ogra , ya VGA is too small but that is the only setting that by default is supported by all TV's and then
<lag> mythripk:
<lag> ubuntu@beagleboard:/sys/devices/platform/omapdss$ cat display0/timings
<lag> 61714,1280/80/48/32,720/3/13/5
<lag> ubuntu@beagleboard:/sys/devices/platform/omapdss$ cat display1/timings
<lag> 13500,720/12/68/64,574/5/41/5  .
<lag> From the Beagle
<ogra> mythripk, 1024x768 would work for us ...
<mythripk> ok then can you set omapdss.hdmicode=16 and omapdss.hdmimode=0 ?
<ogra> that gets me the above described effect
<ogra> doesnt expand to the full screen size
<ogra> not sure what it does for lag's monitor
<ogra> or for GrueMaster's who also has display issues
<lag> Checking
<mythripk> http://omappedia.org/wiki/Bootargs_for_enabling_display this has explanation as to what you code you could use for all the DVI settings ,  How to read and set EDID timings for HDMI  section , you could modify the omapdss.hdmimode and code correspondingly for bootargs
 * lag 's monitor stuck its fingers up at him and went to sleep
<mythripk> with 16 and 0 ?
<ogra> mythripk, is there any chance that works automatically at some point ?
<ogra> the EDID data should have all possible modes the monitor can handle or not ?
<ogra> so if you can read it you shoudl be able to switch to a valid mode
<mythripk> Lag From the pastebin theEDID is read and being set correctly : EDID Content 256                                                                                                                                                   EDID TIMING DATA FOUND                                                                                                                                                   Hdmi_code = 4 mode = 1
<mythripk> ogra, yes the EDID has all the values supported by the monitor , but from the log tha lag sent me earlier its NULL , i was actually surprised
<lag> I think "Hdmi_code = 4 mode = 1" is coming from my boot args
<lag> Although mode should be 0?
<ogra> mythripk, aha :)
<mythripk> yes are you setting omapdss.hdmimode=0? in the bootargs?
<lag> I am
 * ogra sees "How to enable HDMI in hot-plug detect mode" ... 
<ogra> i wonder if we could enable that by default in our kernel
<ogra> are there any drawbacks when defaulting that value to 1
<ogra> ?
<lag> I just tried setting omapdss.hdmimode=0 and leaving the code - nothing
<mythripk> ogra , I sent a patch to lag to default put it in hot plug detect mode as he was sync lost digit earlier , through sysfs you could use  echo 1 > /sys/devices/platform/omapdss/display2/hpd_enabled again from http://omappedia.org/wiki/Bootargs_for_enabling_display
<mythripk> lag , could you please try with another monitor ? or is it the same behavior with all ?
<ogra> mythripk, right, i saw that
<lag> The only other HDMI device I have is my TV downstairs 42"
<ogra> mythripk, but it seems like something really userfriendly to enable by default if it doesnt disturb other functionallity
<mythripk> ogra, yes we could actually read the first block of EDID and set the timings which we currently are not doing today , for some samsung TV's not working
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> i have no issues with my samsung monitor
<ogra> and apparently i'm the only panda user in the ubuntu team who doesnt have display issues ... which is funny :)
<mythripk> we have identified that we were setting AVI checksum wrong that resulted in some samsung TV's not working There is a patch available for that
<mythripk> good to hear :)
<ogra> so we should include your patch :)
<mythripk> that would solve the issues seen in some samsung TV's that enforce strict AVI checksum
<ogra> great, lag can we add that ?
<mythripk> Lag already has the patch
<ogra> right, i just want to make sure it ends up in our tree :)
<lag>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           
<lag>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           
<lag>                                           
<lag> Oh my word!
<lag> Sorry about that - computer went crazy!
<lag> I blame the OS
<lag> Right, I've tried it on a different monitor
<lag> <mythripk> Lag already has the patch: I do?
<lag> ogra: Where's mythripk gone?
<robclark> lag, I guess mythripk has gone home now
<lag> np
<lag> I'm going to try and debug it myself anyway
<lag> Who needs expert knowledge? Pfft ...
<lag> :)
<robclark> heheh
<jussi> hrm, why do these packages have {a} and {u} after them?
<jussi> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<jussi>   libdbus-1-dev{a} libeet-dev libeet-doc{a} libeet1{a} libhal-dev   libhal-storage-dev libjpeg62-dev{a}
<jussi> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<jussi>   freepats{u} gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg{u} gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly{u}
<hrw> {a} == automatically installed
<hrw> as dependency for other packages
<jussi> and {u}?
<hrw> do not remember
<GrueMaster> ogra: I heard my name, but am too fuzzy (ENOCOFFEE) to see what you wanted.  What can I do to help this morning?
<lool> jussi: {a} automatically installed {u} will purge
<lool> IIRC
<lool> Or rather automatically uninstalled
<lool> {up} is when they also get purged I think
<jussi> lool: thanks. also, weird question of the day,will maemo packages work on an ubuntu install?
<hrw> jussi: no
<hrw> jussi: you need to recompile them
<hrw> some of maemo5 libraries are not available in ubuntu
<jussi> ahh
<hrw> some are closed even
<jussi> Im just trying to find a working "media centre" for arm jaunty - xbmc, enna, moovida etc and it seems impossible to find...
<hrw> what hardware?
<jussi> enna has maemo pkgs, hence the question
<jussi> imx51 based
<hrw> imx51... run maverick or lucid then
<jussi> no, cant unfortunately.
<lool> jussi: You can create a maemo chroot and run it from an Ubuntu install
<lool> jussi: Which maemo packages do you mean specifically?
<jussi> lool: stuff in here: http://packages.geexbox.org/pool/main/
<lool> jussi: It might be that some binaries require opengles though
<lool> jussi: Dunno
<sebjan> lag: I just tested the last syslink auto-load patches, and they fail in loading the modules. I don't see the syslink_ipc event in the logs, so I suspect the omap_syslink_init function to not be called... Could you make a check please?
<lag> Of course
<lag> Which logs are you looking in?
<lag> grep syslink /var/log/udev
<lag> sebjan?
<sebjan> lag: yes, into this log
<lag> Okay, re-compiling now
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, we had a TI display person around and were talking about display probs, i only mentioned your name there
<lag> sebjan:
<lag> KERNEL[946685538.408904] add      /devices/platform/syslink_ipc (platform)
<lag> UDEV_LOG=3
<lag> ACTION=add
<lag> DEVPATH=/devices/platform/syslink_ipc
<lag> SUBSYSTEM=platform
<lag> MODALIAS=platform:syslink_ipc
<lag> SEQNUM=726
<GrueMaster> ok
<sebjan> lag: shall I understand that you get the uevent? and the modules loaded?
<lag> No, because I have a read-only file system at the moment
<lag> Hang on
<sebjan> lag: at least 'dmesg | grep syslink' ouputs something (from the omap4_syslink_init function)?
<lag> Hmmm... no?
<lag> Perhaps I am working on stagnant logs
<lag> I'll look into it
<GrueMaster> lag: do we have any mainline kernels for arm?  Or do I need to pull source and build my own?
<lag> GrueMaster: We have images in the archive
<lag> GrueMaster: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-preinstalled/current/
<GrueMaster> I'm aware of those.  I test those.  I'm looking for a mainstream kernel package to verify bug 601226 as affecting upstream.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601226 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference in ppdev module (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601226
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, there is only the TI branch for panda
<ogra_cmpc> no mainline
<GrueMaster> ogra_cmpc: This bug also affects Beagleboard.  I made your bug a duplicate of mine, as it is the same issue.
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, you could indeed build from the ti git tree on gitorious.org
 * ogra_cmpc isnt sure its the same issue
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, oh, thats parport_pc ?
<ogra_cmpc> why doesnt your report say that
<lag> sebjan: Something strange is going on
<GrueMaster> It did.  plars just changed it.
<GrueMaster> And I filed my bug last week before I had an omap4 image or system.
<sebjan> lag: sorry I need to go now, can we talk tomorrow?
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, mumble ... mine even points to the function having the issue, i dont get why he changed it
<lag> sebjan: Of course
<sebjan> lag: ok, talk to you tomorrow then
#ubuntu-arm 2010-07-09
<mythripk> ogra, Can you please share your tree , I suspect that you dont have necessary patches.. so for lag setting hdmimode is not taking effect
<hrw> morgen
<lag> Morning sebjan
<lag> Hey hrw
<sebjan> morning lag
<lag> So
<lag> I noticed some odd things about the current kernel
<mythripk> lag, can you please share your tree , I suspect that you dont have all the HDMI patches , Thus you setting omapdss.hdmimode is not effective
<cooloney> lag: i download the image and dd it into my sd card
<cooloney> it boots from SD, as i saw x-loader and u-boot
<lag> Hello everyone! :)
<cooloney> but after u-boot loaded kernel and initrd.gz,
<lag> mythripk: Yes, give me 1min
<cooloney> uncompressing the kernel is done, nothing happened on my serial now
<cooloney> lag: need i connect a HDMI display to test that?
<cooloney> sebjan: morning,
<lag> cooloney: From he archive?
<sebjan> cooloney: morning
<cooloney> lag: yeah, the image is from the url you emailed me
<hrw> cooloney: wrong console?
<cooloney> hrw: oh, console=ttyO2
<lag> cooloney: You need HDMI
<lag> Serial is turned off
<cooloney> lag: that's what i'm guessing. i need to order one
<lag> mythripk: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ti-omap4
<lag> cooloney: Don't order an LG
<cooloney> lag: is that possible for me to get a working root fs which supports serial console?
<cooloney> lag: -:)), i know that's your display, mine is viewsonic, but i don't have HDMI cable
<hrw> I bought hdmi cables to <2€
<hrw> s/to/for
<lag> cooloney: Yes: dd the card -> mount it on your PC (before inserting it into your Panda) -> open boot.scr in your favourite editor -> Delete the u-boot header -> Place in console=ttyO2,115200n8 and save it onto your PC as boot.scr.clean-> Then run:
<lag> sudo mkimage -A arm -T script -C none -n "Ubuntu boot script" -d boot.scr.clean /media/boot.scr
<cooloney> lag: actually, i saw that console=ttyO2,115200n8 in my u-boot env
<cooloney> lag: need i modify that?
<lag> cooloney: That is ignored
<lag> Nope
<cooloney> lag: oh, really. ok
<lag> You have to edit the boot.scr
<cooloney> lag: cool, got it
<cooloney> lag: and emmcsaveenv doesnot work in u-boot
<cooloney> i wanna store it into SD card if i modified something
<lag> The boot.scr is on the SD card
<cooloney> right, since i found a command named emmcsaveenv in u-boot
<cooloney> i assume i can rum emmcsaveenv to save my modified env values to SD card
<cooloney> but it does not work
<cooloney> sebjan: is that true?
<cooloney> sebjan: 
<sebjan> cooloney: yes, that's true
<sebjan> cooloney:  the emmcsaveenv can be used if you have a board with an emmc, so store the environment variables on emmc
<sebjan> cooloney: this works for a blaze (but not for a panda that does not have an emmc)
<sebjan> cooloney: so you cannot save the env variables to the SD card. You'll need to use the boot.scr.
<cooloney> sebjan: thanks, got it
<lag> sebjan: The kernel I tested on and subsequently did a request-pull from worked
<lag> But the current ti-omap4 branch does not
<lag> I'm in the process of diffing the teo
<lag> two(
<lag> sebjan: Is your tree public?
<sebjan> lag: yes: git://dev.omapzoom.org/pub/scm/integration/kernel-ubuntu.git
<sebjan> lag: I did not push the syslink patches yet on it, waiting to be sure the patch is functional
<lag> That's what I wanted to see
<lag> What tree are you testing the patches on?
<lag> Your own?
<lag> Can you paste the last 3 entries of your git log please sebjan?
<sebjan> lag: I just pushed my current working branch to the for-ubuntu-2.6.34 branch, for you to see (note that I may re-order my patches in this branch later)
<lag> Do you have a gitweb?
<lag> sebjan: I see what's happened
<lag> Unfortunately, Tim has chopped off the device_initcall(omap4_syslink_init); from the patch
<lag> I'll speak to him when he gets in
<lag> Take the patches from my tree
<sebjan> lag: http://dev.omapzoom.org/?p=integration/kernel-ubuntu.git
<lag> sebjan: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=lag/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ti-omap4-syslink
<lag> Take those two patches from my tree for now
<lag> I'll speak to Tim when he gets in
<lag> And get our kernel updated
<sebjan> lag: ok, I'll update my patch with the device_initcall()
<lag> No problem
<lag> I'll get it straightened out our end as soon as I can
<sebjan> lag: ok, thanks!
<lag> sebjan: np
<lag> sebjan: As long as they keep paying me, I'll keep fixing bugs :D
<ogra> mythripk, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=roc/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ti-ubuntu-2.6.34 it think its mostly identical to sebjan's tree
<mythripk> ya i got it from lag , I checked it looks ok.
<lag> ogra: Try not to use cooloney's tree
<lag> Use the ti-omap4 branch in Maverick
<ogra> i thought they are the saame
<cooloney> ogra: no,
<ogra> oh, ok
<cooloney> ogra: rtg merged several patches from our mailist
<cooloney> ogra: ti-omap4 in M is the one you wanna
<ogra> under rtg's treeset ?
<lag> orga: ?
<ogra> lag, where exactly is that tree
<lag> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git
<lag> If I haven't made any spelling mistakes
<ogra> hmm. you apparently do
<ogra> i thought there are no unpersonalized trees
<lag> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ti-omap4
<lag> ?
<lag> change http for git and it's the correct git URL
<ogra> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ti-omap4
<ogra> ah, snap
<lag> ;)
<ogra> i dont want to check it out, mythripk just asked for our tree above :)
 * ogra doesnt touch git if he's not forced to ... git is masochism imho
<lag> I already gave it to her
<ogra> ah, k, i didnt see that
 * ogra sees it now
<ogra> sorry, i'm a bit off track today
 * ogra just had one of his cats dieing in his lap 2h ago
<lag> :(
<lag> Sorry to hear that ogra
<ogra> trying to distract me with work
<ogra> its ok, better than suffering
<lag> Yes, much
<ogra> (which she was for a week)
<ogra> i'm happy i didnt have to put her down which i would have done tomorrow ...
<lag> Do you have any others?
<ogra> one other cat
<ogra> its a weird week
<ogra> we also have a bunch of guineapigs
<ogra> monday i found one of them dead in the cage
<ogra> at the same time the cat got sick ... vet could find anything
<lag> It's not your week is it?
<ogra> totally not
<lag> Well, these things are sent to test us
<ogra> well, the cat was special, we got her from a special shelter for mistreated animals
<ogra> she was never really healthy
<lag> Whatever doesn't kill you will make you a stronger/better person
<lag> I'm sure you gave her the best life she could have hoped for :)
<ogra> they found her near a sports airport ... she had long fur that was so filthy that it had turned into plaster
<ogra> so she had broken all four legs trying to get free and broke out most of her teeth trying
<lag> Get free from what?
<ogra> the plastered fur
<lag> How did she break her legs trying to get out of her own fur?
<ogra> yes
<ogra> it was like a plaster cocoon when they found her
<lag> Blimey
<ogra> when we got her the legs were ok again but she was shaven naked
<lag> http://www.freewebs.com/fpkclan/Naked%20Cat.jpg
<ogra> intrestingly she fell immediately in love with me ... always bein on my side
<ogra> usually cats dont like me much and i dont like them much
<lag> I changed my search from "naked pussy" to "naked cats" which sort more results I was after
<lag> ;)
<ogra> <- dog guy
<lag> I want to get a dog
<ogra> yeah, she looked similar, the head wasnt shaven though
<lag> But it's a lot of responsibility
<ogra> i kept from getting a dog because she was scared by dogs all her life
<ogra> i'll get one again now
<lag> From the home?
<ogra> though i'm not happy about the price i have to pay for that
<ogra> either from a shelter or from a lab
<ogra> we have some labs around here where you can get former laboratory animals
<ogra> which they put down otherwise
 * ogra had dogs for 19years until my last one died 2 years ago
<ogra> these lab animals need some person with experience, they usually have never seen the outside world
<ogra> you get something like a two year old puppy
<lag> :)
 * ogra loves the challenge as you might guess :)
<lag> Doh
<lag> :(
<ogra> lag, can we have something like http://gitorious.org/beagleboard-validation/linux/blobs/beagleboardXM/arch/arm/mach-omap2/board-omap3beagle.c#line561 for the panda kernel ?
<ogra> (to have one of the LEDs bound to MMC I/O)
<lag> For the Beagle?
<lag> ogra: It's already in our kernel?
<ogra> in omap4 ?
<lag> Oh I see
<ogra> note the "for the panda kernel" in the sentence above :)
<lag> Yeah, didn't see that
<lag> Thought it was the remaining vomit from the URL
<ogra> beagle shows me when the SD is accessed, would be nice if panda would do the same
<lag> What does it do? Flashes on an IRQ?
<ogra> something like that, yeah
<ogra> you can override it through sysfs
<ogra> http://gitorious.org/angstrom/openembedded/blobs/org.openembedded.dev/recipes/angstrom/angstrom-led-config/led-config
<ogra> thats a similar thing from userspace
<lag> I see no reason why not - the two LEDs are seemingly unused
<ogra> right
<ogra> ogra@panda:~$ ls /sys/class/leds/
<ogra> ogra@panda:~$
<lag> Put a request in to TI
<ogra> apart from the fact that we dont seem to have enabled the triggers at all
<ogra> i see the modules though
<ogra> ugh
<ogra> looking at my dmesg i see a lot of:
<ogra> BUG: scheduling while atomic: mmcqd/48/0x00000002
<ogra> and
<ogra> swapper: page allocation failure. order:3, mode:0x4020
<lag> One thing at a time ogra
<ogra> tell that to my dmesg
<lag> Are you going to put a request into TI for flashing LED
<lag> If you do, I'm happy to test and get it into our kernel
 * ogra wishes it would only expose one bug at a time :)
<ogra> i'll bring it up in the call today
 * lag can only actively work on one bug (per board) at a time
<ogra> intrestingly the panda didnt crash yet ...
<ogra> not using X seems to help
<ogra> ogra@panda:~$ uptime
<ogra>  14:29:09 up 1 day,  1:09,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<ogra> so i think the hardlocks are realted to the framebuffer driver
<hrw> lag: you also do not know anything about LED subsystem and LED triggers?
<lag> Why do you ask?
<hrw> yesterday it was ogra who needed informing
<ogra> hrw, i just carried forward my request with the patches koen pointed me to
<ogra> hrw, since its kernel team job to implement it
<ogra> (though effectively its TI job, so i'll ask them)
<hrw> basically it is both
<hrw> TI to make LED drivers for panda and anyone (TI or kernel team) to connect them in some way
<persia> How do you mean "connect"?  Isn7t that just a matter of having a userspace utility?
<ogra> no
<ogra> you can do it in kernel
<ogra> doesnt need any userspace, just sane defaults for the driver
<ogra> userspace can override though
<ogra> through sysfs
<rsalveti> like the common definition we have for beagle
<ogra> right
<hrw> exactly
<lag> hrw: Why did you ask me your previous question?
<hrw> lag: 14:18 < lag> What does it do? Flashes on an IRQ?
<hrw> lag: that made me suspicious
<lag> I see
<lag> No, the only time I've used LEDs within the kernel is directly
<lag> Why was it important to ask?
<hrw> LED subsystem was written to make use of them easier. no need to know which gpio/etc needs to be switched because driver takes care (there is gpio_leds one).
<hrw> so when board has leds then adding drivers makes them available for user to do anything
<lag> Okay
<hrw> triggers allow to use LEDs for many functions. there are ones which show access to mtd/sd/network, other for simple heartbeat (with regulated freq etc), other for 'default on'
<hrw> so you can for example build laptop, give it 6 leds and by default set them to "hdd, wifi state, battery charging, AC, user1, user2"
<hrw> and user can change it anyway he wants
<hrw> multicolor leds are exported as set of leds
<gcl> davidm: ping
<davidm> Hi Grant
<davidm> gcl, did you just get my email? :-)
<gcl> davidm: yup, just replied.  Today is a busy day, but I've got some time right now
<davidm> OK
<gcl> skype or pots?
<rsalveti> hm, need to set up a package proxy, rootstock is taking too long to download the packages
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: I'm using apt-mirror here.  I have ~88G for lucid & maverick.  Only Maverick source though.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: yeah, apt-mirror would also help
<mpoirier> davidm ?
<davidm> hi mpoirier
<mpoirier> davidm: daisy chain issue got fixed in rc4.
<mpoirier> compiling a patch for revert my hack.
<mpoirier> we can finally move to something else
<GrueMaster> mpoirier: let me know when you have a package to test.
<mpoirier> GrueMaster: I'll touch base with you shortly.
#ubuntu-arm 2010-07-10
<Jameswstubbs> Hello, I'm having a little problem with a project I've been working on using rootstock, I've gotten a minimal ubuntu image with xfce4 booting on the iPhone 3g but can't get the touchscreen working, There's kernel support and I have firmware images ending in .bin.
<Jameswstubbs> I've copied the firmware to /lib/firmware
<Jameswstubbs> and /etc/firmware
<Jameswstubbs> But I'm not sure basically how to ask Ubuntu to use the screen as an input device
<Jameswstubbs> I've noticed other guides use ttys0 ect. quite a lot but at the moment I cant communicate with the device while it's booted p
<Jameswstubbs> up*
<Jameswstubbs> Does anyone have an advice on setting up a touchscreen, I don't know whats required
<Jameswstubbs> Sorry for flooding
<cwillu> Jameswstubbs, would depend on the touchscreen.  They often provide their information over a serial line though (hence the /dev/ttyS0)
<cwillu> note that it's case sensitive;  ttys0 is almost certainly wrong
<Jameswstubbs> Ok, how would I ask ubuntu to use it as an input, is there dependencies other than x11
<Jameswstubbs> I'll trial and error ttyS1 ect.
#ubuntu-arm 2010-07-11
<zumbi> Hello guys! Which float-abi was karmic tunned for?
<markos_> zumbi: softfp
<zumbi> markos_: right I found it on the changelog
<lool> zumbi: jaunty: armv5t, karmic: armv6+vfp(v2), lucid: armv7t2+vfpv3d16
<lool> maverick: as luckd
<lool> *lucid
<zumbi> I wonder how the benchmarks would do on lucid instead karmic
<zumbi> lool: I also wonder what this people do with vfp-configure, http://support.eurotech-inc.com/forums/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=2693 :)
<lool> zumbi: I would highly recommend you compare karmic and lucid, lucid is using thumb-2, and I'm sure it makes a significant difference
<markos_> lool: in size, yes, in speed? thumb-2 is said to be ~98% as fast as ARM bytecode
<lool> zumbi: http://support.eurotech-inc.com/developers/linux/files/tools/vfp-configure seems to be to patch the specs of gcc, very ugly
<zumbi> lool: the problem here is that i am stuck on a slow network line :-/
<lool> zumbi: The best is to rebuild the toolchain, but otherwise it's much cleaner to use a wrapper to force default flags, or to use the Ubuntu approach to set default flags (doesn't catch all cases)
<lool> markos_: The catch is that SoCs have a specific cache size
<zumbi> Ubuntu approach?
<lool> markos_: Having smaller code means it might fit in cache and make a huge difference in speed
<markos_> lool: so you did see a difference in speed?
<markos_> got any urls I could check?
<lool> zumbi: For years, Ubuntu used to set CFLAGS and LDFLAGS in the environment of builds (in dpkg-buildpackage)
<lool> zumbi: Now this is about to be superseded by dpkg-buildflags, but this will take years to deploy across packages
<markos_> lool: cool idea (dpkg-buildflags that is)
<lool> markos_: We certainly witnessed differences, but we didn't do any serious benchmark I'm afraid
<markos_> ok
<lool> Problem is that back then, none of the Ubuntu ARM folks knew what to benchmark
<lool> Now I could perhaps name a couple of benchmarks
<zumbi> lool: but that CFLAGS and LDFLAGS stuff was doko's request to Debian Dpkg a while a go (a couple years ago)
<lool> but I know that a bunch of benchmarks are private, sadly
<lool> zumbi: Sorry, I don't get your point
<zumbi> lool: for a moment I though Ubuntu had some kind of specific thing :)
<lool> zumbi: Well Debian doesn't want to implement that
<lool> it's deemed too ugly
<lool> at some level, I agree
<lool> but it did the job   :-)
<lool> markos_: In general, I find it hard to define good benchmarks for Debian/Ubuntu use cases because they are so broad
<lool> and some things are hard to benchmark even when you think you know what you want to benchnkar
<zumbi> lool: http://www.netlib.org/benchmark/
<lool> e.g. "I want to benchmark application startup times!"
<markos_> yes of course
<lool> For instance, what does benchmarking mesa really mean?
<lool> Say you get 30x better improvement, that doesn't make the whole OS 30x better, nor mesa apps 30x better
<lool> etc.
<markos_> yes, I totally agree with you
<lool> now that I talk with toolchain folks regularly, some names popup
<lool> for speed or for code size
<markos_> improvement varies with the application -or library- and the use case
<markos_> what in one case might prove great might be useless in another
<lool> zumbi: Thanks; this seems to be a couple of benchmarks with variation?
<lool> markos_: Absolutely
<markos_> eg. I would prefer a 5% speed increase in one function that gets called 1M times, rather than a 50% speed increase in a function that gets called only once :)
<lool> eh exactly
<lool> Which is why thumb2 is such an interesting technology
<lool> just like this hard-float port
<markos_> yes, had no idea it makes such a big difference
<zumbi> lool: the interesting benchmark is whetstone.c for libm test
<markos_> I'll test it later
<lool> Perhaps I miss some technical details as of the state of gcc and hard-float support, whether it could go bad etc., but it feels to me it's necessary better and will improve by some small percents /all over the place/
<lool> zumbi: Ok thanks
<markos_> yes it should
<lool> zumbi: I remember that for vfp we tried running the python testsuite
<lool> you know, it takes a while, uses some float from time to time, etc.
<lool> well there was improvement, but it was really minor
<lool> (I think we benched when we added libc-vfp)
<markos_> lool: for example, even the plain gnome desktop (karmic) feels *just a bit faster* and is more responsive because of that
<markos_> my guess is that improvements eg in tiny places, make the difference, eg. SVG icon rendering is faster -SVG definitely uses lots of floating point
<markos_> and stuffl like that
<lool> markos_: Exactly
<lool> markos_: And it's kind of obvious to the tester
<lool> markos_: but really hard to prove
<zumbi> lool: for the compilers, do you run Polyhedra or SPEC on them?
<markos_> well, in these cases I just quote the official ARM statement "it saves 20 cycles per call :)"
<zumbi> (/me alks linaro now)
<markos_> bbl
<lool> zumbi: ATM nothing, we're too busy fixing bugs  :-)
<lool> zumbi: We discussed building infrastructure to run benchmarks regularly, and I think it will be part of our release procedures, but for now we have more urgent things to finish
<zumbi> lool: sure :) -- it would be nice if you could publish results on them, once you do it
 * zumbi lunches
<lool> zumbi: In general, we try to be as transparent as we can (i.e. fully transparent)
<lool> the only reason we might not be in a position to do so, is if the testsuite's license prevents that, or we get hardware with a license to not publish benchmark results
<zumbi> lool: yes, I see that and I appreciate you being transparent. While benchmarks are not free, AFAIK nothing prevents you from publishing its results
<zumbi> but you are the one that knows better
<zumbi> or at least that have the right contacts
<lool> zumbi: Well actually I've heard of some benchmarks used by compilers companies preventing you from publishing results
<zumbi> :-/ -- anyway we have to be world champions and not only in football :)
<zumbi> ARM vs Intel
<lool> Eh
<rsavoye> so I've got a new Beagle board here that refuses to power up. It worked once till I swapped SD cards Any ideas ?
<markos_> lool: don't worry about benchmarks, phoronix are quite good at comparing every OS on the planet every week :)
<markos_> well look at that...
<markos_> I just tried -mthumb on some Eigen benchmark
<markos_> (hardfp)
<markos_> and I get an extra 0.1GFLOPS with -mthumb enabled
<markos_> 0.83GFLOPS vs 0.73
<markos_> that's a big difference
<markos_> no doubt because there is a more space in the cache to reserve for the data
<Termana> It is rather unfortunate that Lucid is using Thumb-2 though
<Termana> Thumb-2 support is broken on OMAP3430 AFAIK (what's inside the n900 - so we can't really use Lucid)
<Termana> (we = n900 owners that is)
<lool> rsavoye: serial console?
<lool> rsavoye: Does it say anything?
<rsavoye> I get nothing from the serial console
<rsavoye> it booted up once with Angstrom, then I put in an SD card with Lucid on it, now I get zilch..
<rsavoye> the 3 green LEDs are lit, reset doesn't do much
<lool> rsavoye: This aint good; the serial console should always display something
<lool> rsavoye: Since the ROM outputs to serial
<rsavoye> that's what I figured... /dev/USB0 115200 baud ?
<lool> I use: screen /dev/ttyUSB* 115200
<lool> rsavoye: check you dont have multiple /dev/ttyUSB*, can happen on older kernels
<rsavoye> this is on a Maverick-x86 host
<lool> rsavoye: BTW doko's internet was borken end of last week, so I failed to chat with him, will do tomorrow I hope
<lool> rsavoye: Ok; check nevertheless
<lool> I had races in some conditions in the past, best to double check
<rsavoye> I just figured I'd get this thing up and running now that I'm back in town
<lool> Good idea
<lool> rsavoye: Also, try unplugging replugging the USB serial adapter
<lool> It happens that its serial port state gets confused by random data with mine
<rsavoye> ah, got the serial console working this time
<rsavoye> RROR: can't get kernel image!
<rsavoye> maybe I need to reset the SD card better....
<rsavoye> interestingly, kermit worked fine, minicom didn't
<lool> rsavoye: Using serial to upload kernels is terribly slow
<lool> rsavoye: consider writing them to a FAT partition on the SD and loading them from there
<lool> rsavoye: mmc init, or mmcinit if you have an old u-bot, and fatload mmc 0 0xsomeaddress uImage, then nand write
<rsavoye> that's how I started, following the directions to boot the Lucid netinstall
<rsavoye> at least now I know my hardware isn't borked...
<rsavoye> Wrong Image Format for bootm command
<lool> rsavoye: Are you trying to push a zImage?
<lool> rsavoye: You want an uImage for u-boot
<lool> rsavoye: mkimage -A arm -O linux -T kernel -C none -a 0x80008000 -e 0x80008000 -n "Ubuntu Kernel" -d zImage uImage
<rsavoye> right now I'm just trying to get the original Angstrom SD to boot
<rsavoye> hum, I get a No MMC card found
<lool> rsavoye: Try a second time
<lool> rsavoye: check that it's properly inserted too
<lool> rsavoye: Actually, this might be from anything, what's the full output from your boot?  (paste.ubuntu.com)
<rsavoye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/462063/
<rsavoye> can I boot a beagle XM from USB instead of SD/MMC ?
<rsavoye> I have this suspicion my beagle has stopped reading *any* MMC or SD card
<rsavoye> I can't even get it to upgrade uboot
<lool> rsavoye: It's not unusual to have compatibility issues with MMC
<lool> rsavoye: it would be quite surprizing that a brand new board wouldn't take big brand cards though
<lool> rsavoye: Do buy decent quality SDs, e.g. SanDisk; I don't have a finite list, but have prior bad experience with no name or cheap SDs
<lool> Oh you have a XM?
<lool> rsavoye: How did you get it?  :-)
<lool> rsavoye: I dont know what the XM boots from I'm afraid
<lool> That doesn't look like an XM
<lool> It says C4
<rsavoye> I bought the SDm cables, and beagle from Special Computing
<lool> Ok
<rsavoye> it doesn't to me either, I noticed the DRAM was 256, when it should be 512
<rsavoye> still, it should boot with the supplied Angstrom distro
<lool> rsavoye: Did you order a XM or a C4?
<rsavoye> an XM is what I ordered
<rsavoye> looking through the purchase order now....
<rsavoye> ah, I see it, it *is* a C4, shit.
<rsavoye> guess I get to see if I can swap it :-(
<rsavoye> I'm positive I ordered the XM, guess something went wrong
<lool> rsavoye: It's probably not bad luck
<lool> rsavoye: XM has unknown ETA to delivery
<lool> they announce 6 weeks +
<lool> It's kind of sad to get a C4 at this point, but to work *now* it's best
<rsavoye> if it works at ll, I can use it, but sure thought I was ordering the XM
<rsavoye> I'll call Special Computing tomorrow and see whats up
<rsavoye> when's the Panda coma out ?
<lool> rsavoye: panda sounds like it's later this year
<lool> as in August+
<lool> rsavoye: I wouldn't count on it to start work now
<rsavoye> bummer. is the C4 ok for development ?
<lool> Plus, it will be out of stock for weeks after the launch
<lool> rsavoye: Sure
<lool> rsavoye: it should work, I built gcc-4.4 on it
<lool> rsavoye: You should have decent CPU speed
<rsavoye> then if I get it to work I can wait for something better
<lool> rsavoye: the main issue is RAM
<lool> and it requires a bunch of accessories
<rsavoye> but the refusal of it to read the MMC is an issue
<rsavoye> ah, I see the special computing web site has the XM as "pre-order"
<lool> Yup
<rsavoye> I'm adding OpenVG support to Gnash, so I figured I'd also use it for that
<rsavoye> I see what the problem is, the SD card socket won't let me push the SD card in all the way
<GrueMaster> rsavoye: Looks like the Xm had memory issues prior to launch.  http://beagleboard.org/buyxM
<GrueMaster> Says they expect to ramp by eom.
<rsavoye> at this point I'm hoping I can get the new C4 board I have here working
<ogra_cmpc> wohoo, zumbi, congrats !!! (that was a hard piece of work)
<ogra_cmpc> well deserved
<lool> suihkulokki: Sent a patch your way for an issue I was seeing with an Angstrom image
#ubuntu-arm 2011-07-04
<MrCurious> E: jasper error, can not handle this disk type
<MrCurious> then... it magically goes on to handle "that disk type"
<Joergi_77>     /msg nickserv register panda myscheiss@schenkelklopfer.de
<Joergi_77> hahha
<Joergi_77> hi guys
<Joergi_77> i'm using my omap4 pandaboard with ubuntu 11.04 headless
<Joergi_77> but i can't use the audio
<Joergi_77> problem is here: http://groups.google.com/group/pandaboard/browse_thread/thread/4adab31bf7a229e0
<Joergi_77> anyone aware of this issue?
<MrCurious> there is a bug report for that
<MrCurious> and in the bug report is a work around
<MrCurious> i think the readme that comes with the distribution also tells a work around
<persia> I thought there was an SRU that fixed that: new kernel, new alsa-libs
<LBo> Hi all, I'm getting these errors when compiling hostapd: error: ?return? undeclared (first use in this function)
<LBo> Yesterday my pandaboard froze when I loaded a new wireless driver
<LBo> So I rebooted it and now I am getting compile errors
<LBo> So I think some file is corrupted
<woglinde> look into this file
<woglinde> if there really is ?return?
<LBo> The full line is: /usr/include/stdlib.h:281:3: error: ?return? undeclared (first use in this function)
<LBo> And that line reads: return strtod (__nptr, (char **) NULL);
<woglinde> I wonder where the "?" comes from
<ogra_> invisible chars ?
<woglinde> invisible
<woglinde> than is something wrong
<woglinde> try to reinstal libc and libc-dev package
<woglinde> with apt-get install --reinstall
<dmart> LBo, woglinde: the "?" looks like a locale issue in the error message.  You can see whether that's the case by doing export LC_ALL=C and then building again.
<dmart> There is probably no ?return? in the source: it's just the compiler trying to print `return'
<LBo>  dmart exactly
<LBo> I think the ?'s are because of my irc client
<LBo> So the error is: error: 'return' undeclared
<dmart> LBo: it sounds like you may be right: either the source or the toolchain may be damaged.  Can you reproduce it with a simple test case (i.e., int f(void) { return 0; }) ?
<dmart> More likely though, some source or headers got corrupted...
<LBo> hello.c:7:1: error: ?return? undeclared (first use in this function)
<LBo> I just did an: sudo aptitude reinstall libc6 libc-dev-bin libc-bin libc6-dev
<LBo> But that doesn't make a difference
<dmart> markos__: generally, any instruction with an "f" in is an obsolete mnemonic -- either FPA, or old-style VFP mnemonics (the modern syntax starts all the VFP/NEON mnemonics the "V" instead of "F")
<dmart> oops, wrong channel again
<dmart> markos__: where does this actually come from?
 * dmart sighs
<markos__> :)
<woglinde> *g*
<woglinde> linaro channel?
<ogra_> yep
<LBo> dmart: any ideas how I could fix this?
<woglinde> LBo try to install new
<woglinde> *sorry*
<dmart> LBo: If you can easily reinstall, that might be easiest ... otherwise, if something is corrupted it could be tricky to find out what needs reinstalling.
<LBo> Yeah, I'll do a little more searching and else I'm going to reinstall :(
<LBo> Yesssss
<LBo> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libc-dev-bin libc-bin libc6-dev cpp g++ gcc cpp-4.5 g++-4.5 gcc-4.5 worked
<dmart> LBo: cool... maybe a header file got mangled
<LBo> Yeah I had a few lockups in one hour and pulling the power on the pandaboard wasn't a good idea :s
<LBo> I'm gonna Google for a setting to flush to disk a little faster
<persia> LBo, If you're not using a rotary disk, be aware that more frequent flushing can have considerable negative performance implications.
<persia> Actually, I should say "cached disk" rather than "rotary disk", as many of the SSD implementations have decent caching implementations that mask the details from the kernel.
<persia> That said, pulling power is almost never a safe operation :)
<LBo> Yeah I know but I only want to use it when I'm doing "dangerous" stuff
<kunguz> I have installed lxde using apt-get install lxde command.
<kunguz> But after the boot I end up with the terminal instead
<kunguz> What to configure to reach to the desktop
<woglinde> lookinto Xorg.log
<kunguz> woglinde: let me paste my Xorg.log to pastebin
<kunguz> woglinde: http://sudrap.org/paste/text/15555/
<ogra_> kunguz, you shjould have installed lubuntu-desktop instead, that also pulls in a display manager (i.e. GDM)
<kunguz> ogra_: ok let me install it
<ogra_> i dont think the lxde package depends on any display managers
<kunguz> ogra_: install is in progress, hope this helps. Thank you very much for the suggestion.
<ogra_> welcome
<ogra_> it should work
<kunguz> ogra_: interesting, it returns as E: Broken packages
<ogra_> thats natty ?
<ogra_> or oneiric ?
<kunguz> ogra_: yes
<kunguz> ogra_: natty, it is
<kunguz> ogra_: I felt like Yoda :D
<ogra_> weird, can you pastebin ?
<kunguz> sure
<kunguz> ogra_: http://sudrap.org/paste/text/15556/
<ogra_> kunguz, ugh
<ogra_> kunguz, just install gdm then ... it should offer you lxde
<ogra_> look like the lubuntu folks hardcode a dependency on chromium
<ogra_> *looks
<persia> Rather, the dependency on chromium is set based on metapackage construction, as the tasks aren't cleanly implemented yet.
<ogra_> i guess its the latter, given thats natty
<ogra_> iirc proper task generation for lubuntu is only in oneiric
<persia> Did that get sorted?  I remember gilir looking at it, but I didn't hear that it landed.
<ogra_> i just saw an upload mentioning it on -changes
<ogra_> didnt look into if it works or so
<persia> Ah, excellent.
<ogra_> shouldnt you be in the aiR btw ?
<persia> Doesn't matter until the SAN is available, really, as that's the major blocker, and it's hard to test this stuff with neither documentation nor working infrastructure.
 * persia refuses to be limited in IRC activity by mere physical location or relative vector
<sveinse> Does apt have a mechanism for deploying/distributing package update beside internet access? I need to be able to make a list of packages which a system needs and then distribute the update to the system using other means than network.
<sveinse> I've tried apt-offline, but it uses a back and forth model where you'd have to transfer files to and from the system
<sveinse> Installing the repo and/or packages on the system is not hard, but it's figuring which packages that should be included in the update
<blu_> hi all
<blu_> can anyone tell me is there any iic, spi or uart driver in ubuntu for expansion port in pandaboard ?
<infinity> Now, if only I could get 1080p on the D-Sub output on this Quickstart, I'd be happy.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-07-05
<MrCurious> does anyone have a favorite version of ubuntu that works reasonably well on pandaboard?
<infinity> MrCurious: natty works fine on Panda.
<GrueMaster> infinity: This thing is wonderfully designed.  HDMI adaptor puts the cable exactly on top of the power/reset buttons.
<GrueMaster> Quickstart, that is.
<infinity> GrueMaster: I'm no longer sad that I didn't spring for the HDMI module for mine.
<GrueMaster> Meh.  I have the power of remote control via serial relay (same power as Panda).
 * GrueMaster wishes he could figure out why there is a 1.5s lag in irc.
<infinity> Reconnect to a US server?
<GrueMaster> It is.  Always.
<GrueMaster> (I think).
<infinity> You're on a Bulgarian server right now.
<infinity> hitchcock.freenode.net [Sofia, BG, EU]
<infinity> GrueMaster: You might want to use irc.us.freenode.net instead of irc.freenode.net (the latter includes EU in the round-robin)
<GrueMaster> Switching.
<infinity> Better?
<GrueMaster> Am I here?
<GrueMaster> Am I here?
<GrueMaster> Not sure.
<GrueMaster> Gah.  2.5s lag.
<GrueMaster> And this is a server in Corvallis, OR.
<infinity> Weird.  I'm on the same server as you with 0 issues.
<infinity> Hunt down the torrenting kids? :)
<GrueMaster> They're at the cost.  Pandora is the only consumer here.  dsl-modem showing low traffic.
<GrueMaster> Whoa.  desktop loadavg: 5.84.  hrm.
<GrueMaster> grrr.  Firefox (Lucid).
<GrueMaster> 25% CPU.
<GrueMaster> Must be Jenkins.  This is going to be a fugly cycle.
<infinity> I blame flash.
<infinity> Or Jenkins, sure. ;)
<GrueMaster> Nope.  Not running flash.
<GrueMaster> Even my server is feeling stressed.
<GrueMaster> Sigh.  Guess I will need to dedicate my spare core2duo w/ 4G ddr2-800 to Jenkins.  It requires Natty anyways and most of my infrastructure here is LTS (Lucid).
<infinity> I do love that every time someone re-invents the CI wheel, they make it even less efficient in the name of elegance and/or abstraction.
<Martyn> Cl wheel?
<infinity> CI.  Continuous Integration.
<GrueMaster> Hrm.  Bandwidth is good.  Not stellar, but 5.6M/750 isn't bad (with pandora running on my chumby).
<Martyn> infinity : Heh.. yeah
<Martyn> infinity : I deal with bamboo all the time at work .. Atlassian.  It works, but it's clunky
<Martyn> and it's support for git is very basic
<GrueMaster> Quickstart seems to be drawing power from either my USB, ethernet, or hdmi.  weird.  Not enough to do anything, but enough to make the power LED glow.
<infinity> I just seem to be going backwards with CIs, as far as system overhead.
<infinity> Tinderbox (perl) -> Buildbot (python) -> Jenkins (java)
<infinity> Not that the implementation language means anything, but in this case, the systems seem to match the stereotypes usually leveled at people who use them.
<StevenK> Buildbot is horrible
<StevenK> The sooner I have to stop caring about it, the better
<infinity> Tinderbox is simple, gets the job done, quick.  Buildbot is a bit more modular, a bit more complex, reasonably quick about it.  Jenkins is massively complex, and... Everything that goes with it.
<GrueMaster> Personally, I don't care what it is running, as long as it WORKS.
<infinity> StevenK: I despised buildbot as a tinderbox replacement, but it kinda does the job.  And doesn't bring machines to its knees just by existing.
<StevenK> steven@hudson:~$ uptime
<StevenK>  01:57:36 up 311 days,  7:04,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<StevenK> My Jenkins VPS ^
<infinity> StevenK: "bring to knees" doesn't always imply downtime. :P
<StevenK> No, it implies heavy load
<infinity> Is it doing anything at all currently?
<StevenK> Sure, it uses slaves to do the building :-)
<infinity> I dunno.  I've not used it locally, to be fair.  Just heard horror stories from others about CPUs spinning out of control.
<StevenK> infinity: https://lpci.wedontsleep.org/ if you care
<StevenK> I understand you may not :-)
<infinity> I'll care when someone tells me I have to care about it.
<StevenK> Haha
<StevenK> Next you'll tell me I don't count.
<infinity> You count when you send me large bags of money.
<GrueMaster> Nice.  Now to figure out how to use it on my panda farm.
<StevenK> s/money/Australian lamb/ ?
<infinity> Money doesn't spoil in the mail.
<StevenK> That's a solvable problem
<Openfree`> possible recursive locking detected? anyone encounter the same problem on pandaboard?
<Openfree`> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/429588/
<Openfree`> I have problem to use pvr driver
<Openfree`> I'm using http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/l/linux-ti-omap4/linux-ti-omap4_2.6.38-1208.11.tar.gz
<infinity> Openfree`: Try using our toolchain too...
<infinity> Openfree`: No guarantees (in fact, it's pretty unlikely) that Gentoo's 4.5.2 contains all the fixes from recent upstream, Debian, Ubuntu, and Linaro GCC 4.6.x
<infinity> Openfree`: (Same argument goes for binutils)
<Openfree`> infinity, so ,you suggest use GCC 4.6.x? it would be to use ubuntu toolchain for gentoo user, you know... so I would like to know which patches I may need, or just upgrade
<infinity> Openfree`: I'd suggest using either Oneiric's toolchain or Linaro's (both GCC and binutils), yes.  I wouldn't be the man to ask to dissect which patches you might need on top of an upstream checkout.
<Openfree`> infinity, but looking at the log, it shouldn't be the problem of toolchain side.. well I will try 2.6.38-1309.13, then see what happens
<Openfree`> infinity, anyway, thanks for your help
<Openfree`> Ok, I will try to ask at #linaro, see if any helps
<MrCurious> or do i misinterpret
<MrCurious> oops
<kunguz> everytime , I had to call "sudo lxdm" to start desktop session, how do I start automatically at the boot
<woglinde> make an upstart file?
<kunguz> woglinde: how do I do it? :(,
<kunguz> woglinde: is this the file /etc/init.d/rc?
<woglinde> no
<woglinde> look into /etc/init
<woglinde> and learn about how to write an upstart file
<kunguz> woglinde: is this an useful material to learn?
<kunguz> woglinde: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<kunguz> one other thing when I start lxde in tv:ntsc mode, nothing is displayed on the screen :(
<woglinde> which screen?
<woglinde> your tv?
<woglinde> kunguz yes for upstart
<woglinde> and there are already enough files to get the clue at /etc/init
<kunguz> woglinde: I am using a pico-projector with a limited resolution 848x480
<woglinde> ?
<kunguz> woglinde: I configured the startup thing, I copied a lxde.conf into the /etc/init
<kunguz> woglinde: it seems to work now
<kunguz> here is my boot script
<kunguz> http://sudrap.org/paste/text/15678/
<kunguz> I can not see lxdm but I can display the non-gui terminal
<kunguz> whenever I call sudo lxdm in the terminal, the display shows nothing with this boot script
<kunguz> but if I modify it to run with dvi then I can display lxdm
<kunguz> any ideas?
<woglinde> problem is that the tv has to support the resolution
<kunguz> woglinde: how do I set a new resolution to lxdm?
<woglinde> dont know
<kunguz> woglinde: thanks anyway, I think I found some way.
<ppisati> ogra_: i'm looking at the ac100 marvin kernel
<ogra_> i'll likely switch to .38 soon with the package
<ppisati> ogra_: in case i compile a new one, install it on the ac100 but it doesn't boot
<ppisati> ogra_: how do i recover?
<ogra_> (currently alpha2 keeps me busy, i plan a new package after that)
<ppisati> ogra_: i would like to rebase everything on top of 3.0
<ogra_> ppisati, there is an SOS image if you hold down "home" on boot and press 1
<ppisati> ogra_: ah yes, you told me
<ogra_> ppisati, we only have graphics drivers against .38 atm
<ppisati> ogra_: you mean the nvidia-graphics-drivers-tegra?
<ogra_> from the SOS image, mount your root disk under /root ... bind mount /dev to /root/dev ... chroot into /root, mount proc and sys ... then you can replace kernel and modules to your liking and just run flash-kernel to put them in place
<ogra_> yes, the nvidia driver
<ogra_> alberto just tries to make it work for us
<ogra_> i'm not sure if it would work with 3.0
<ogra_> *having* 3.0 is surely not bad ... but i wont defualt to it unless i know the driver works
<ppisati> ogra_: ok, i'm fine with it being a fallback
<ogra_> not fallback ... the future ;)
<ppisati> ogra_: if it works and it's good, ok, else go with what we have
<ogra_> you might want to dropy by in #ac100 ... thats where the fun happens ;)
<ppisati> yep
<ppisati> as soon as i start, i'll be there
<brendand> to get output from a server image for pandaboard do i need serial hooked up?
<ogra_> yes
<brendand> dang
<ogra_> you could hack up the cmdline in boot.scr
<ogra_> then it would use the console
<GrueMaster> brendand: You could also use the netboot-fb image to install.
<ogra_> yeah !
<GrueMaster> Requires more bandwidth though.
<brendand> oh i have a ttyS0, just more setup
<brendand> doing it now
<ogra_> and more patience :)
<GrueMaster> Use a straight serial cable.  Not null modem.
<brendand> err, i never did know how to tell the difference
<brendand> is it just both ends have different connections?
<brendand> 1 male/1 female?
<infinity> Null modem cables have crossed-over pins.
<ogra_> its about the wiring of the pins
<infinity> If you didn't buy or make one specifically for the purpose, you don't have one.
<brendand> anyway - is 115200 8N1 okay for settings?
<infinity> Yup.
<brendand> getting stuff through minicom now
<brendand> thanks folks
<brendand> was relatively painless
<GrueMaster> We like it that way.  :P
<ogra_> :)
<brendand> why's the text all weird?
<brendand> full of question marks
<infinity> Because minicom is a lousy terminal emulator.
<brendand> thought so
<brendand> recommend?
<brendand> screen?
<NekoXP> PuTTY :)
<infinity> screen works well.
<infinity> Should "just work" with something like "screen /dev/ttyS0" (or whatever your serial port is)
<infinity> You could tack a 115200 on the end of that if it seems to be doing the wrong thing.
<brendand> last question
<brendand> should i be able to do a server install with just wifi?
<brendand> or do i need ethernet (which i can get if needed)
<infinity> The server image has enough glue to get your wifi going, probably.  But ethernet's always less hassle (except for the cable)
<ogra_> i dont think we have wireless-tools seeded in minimal
<infinity> It's minimal and standard.
<infinity> Most of the glue should be in standard.
<infinity> Although... Maybe not anymore.  I might be living in the past.
<ogra_> yeah
<infinity> brendand: Either way, real servers have wires sticking out of them. ;)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> glorious change of mind
<infinity> (wireless-tools are seeded in server, so this goes away when I get the pool on the server image)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> though pool doesnt mean installed ... that might need some preseed glue
<infinity> We don't want it installed by default anyway, do we?
<infinity> Just there, "in case someone wants it".
<ogra_> well, its would be nice to install it on certain platforms ...
<ogra_> i.e. the panda ...
<infinity> The panda has perfectly functional wired ethernet...
<infinity> Maybe if you find something that ONLY has wireless, I'll hear your argument.
<ogra_> k :)
<infinity> It's not like wireless in D-I is any more pleasant an experience.
<infinity> Not if WPA is involved (which it usually is these days)
<ogra_> as long as we use oem-config life is a bit easier ;)
<ogra_> we could use nm-cli :)
 * ogra_ ducks in case a server guy reads that
 * infinity smacks ogra.
<brendand> ICS to the rescue
<infinity> Nevermind the other reasons that NM on minimal systems smacks of icky (most of which go away when dbus moves to kernel space some day), but nm-cli is also lacking enough features to be useful.
<ogra_> there is a fully working cli client
<ogra_> probably called differently
<infinity> nm-cli definitely isn't "fully working", but maybe someone's written something better.
<infinity> (I mean, it works, for certain simple use-cases, but it's not "fully working")
<ogra_> there was something in universe ... not sure it still exists
<ogra_> cnetworkmanager iirc
<ogra_> grmbl ...
 * ogra_ curses the nvidia driver ... corrupted fonts again
<lilstevie> ogra_: wifi is being a bloody whore on the transformer :(
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> seems a tegra illness
<ogra_> ac100 had longstanding probs too
<lilstevie> how did you solve your problems
<lilstevie> I can get the occasional scan to work but never connect
<ogra_> better drivers
<lilstevie> heh
<ogra_> porting bits and pieces from compat-wireless etc ...
<ogra_> ask woglinde and marvin24 ... they did all of that
<ogra_> what chipset are you doomed with ?
<lilstevie> bcm4329
<ogra_> ouch
<ogra_> at least one that leaves you multiple driver options to tyr
<lilstevie> driver is identical to a working one
<lilstevie> I don't get it
<ogra_> try playing with the power options
<ogra_> (i.e. in iwconfig)
<ogra_> and check for rfkill
<lilstevie> rfkill is only on the bluetooth part of the chipset
<lilstevie> I must be overlooking something small, cause the guy who couldn't even figure out the mountpoints is claiming to have found the problem
<brendand> anyone noticed that USB ports are broken on panda with the Alpha2 candidate image?
<ogra_> brendand, GrueMaster just did, yeah
<brendand> GrueMaster - got a bug number?
<GrueMaster> Pffft.  Who needs usb?
<brendand> me?
<GrueMaster> Bug #791552
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 791552 in linux-ti-omap4 "No USB support on beagle/beagleXM" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791552
<brendand> also ethernet seems broken
<ogra_> just use a GPIO and morse code
<ogra_> who needs keyboards
<GrueMaster> brendand: eth0 is on the usb bus.
<brendand> used to work with natty
<GrueMaster> Hey, we have two leds that can be reprogrammed.  Those plus a web cam can be engineered to act as a data transmission system.
<ogra_> ah, the good old times, yeah
<GrueMaster> brendand: New gcc exposes this issue.
<ogra_> natty ... when we were young
<GrueMaster> natty kernel fails when built with this gcc.
<GrueMaster> Also, the 20110705 server images work (as they have an older kernel).
<MrCurious_> gruemaster: whats the gcc version that works for the natty kernel and un-exposes some of the bugs?
#ubuntu-arm 2011-07-06
<GrueMaster> MrCurious: Natty uses gcc 4.5 which works.  Oneiric uses 4.6
<MrCurious> gruemaster: ohhh, then thats not the cause of the 2x diff in usb speed between 10.10 and 11.04
<GrueMaster> No, that is another issue.  Not sure what, but it is another issue.
<GrueMaster> Possibly slightly related, but I don't know.
<MrCurious> ok, ty :D
<MrCurious> color me super-interested in that 2x speed issue
<apw> ogra_: i hear your ti-omap4 kernel isn't good
<apw> infinity: ^^
<infinity> apw: You hear correctly.
<infinity> apw: The gcc-4.6 versus USB fix isn't actually in the current kernel.
<apw> infinity: do we know that that is the one and only patch you need in oneiric, can can you confirm that we are using the 1309 kernel in the tests you did
<infinity> apw: (AIUI, it also affect omap3)
<apw> infinity: i thought omap3 was out of master, and the fix was already in ... let me check
<infinity> apw: We were testing with 1309, I can't confirm we don't need more fixes. :P
<apw> infinity: ok then i'll pull that one over and run you up a test build, are you able to inject that to test
<infinity> apw: Oh, I mean the bug affects omap3.  I'm not sure if it's in the current omap3 kernels.  I *know* that omap4 is broken (since I tested that myself)
<infinity> apw: I should be asleep (have been working on that for hours), but you might get an ogra awake soon.
<apw> infinity: i assume he has the h/w to test
<infinity> We all should.  In theory.
<infinity> I hope he does. :P
<infinity> apw: Though, realistically, it can't get any MORE broken, so even a blind upload beats the current situation.  (sadly)
<infinity> apw: Given that nearly anything of interest on the Panda is on the USB bus, a kernel with broken USB is effectively a dud.
<apw> it is a shame we didn't notice this before the freeze
<infinity> apw: Sorry we didn't notice this when it was uploaded, but it seems no one got around to updating -meta until very recently, so our dailies were happily using the old kernel.
<apw> infinity: indeed, but that kernle is broken too
<infinity> (A great argument for making sure -meta is in lockstep...)
<apw> (apparently)
<infinity> No, the old kernel is fine, owing to it having been built with an older toolchain, I believe.
<infinity> (The source has the same bug, obviously, but the binaries are old enough to be unbroken)
<apw> bah what a mess
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> No argument here.
<apw> infinity: in better news omap3 out of master looks to have the fix
<infinity> apw: Shiny.
<apw> ogra_: poke
<apw> infinity: if arm vendors were more open they'd not have this problem
<ogra_> apw, gimme a sec, i dont have the recent image here
 * infinity finally wanders off to pass out.
<infinity> apw, ogra_: Good luck with kernels.
<ogra_> i'm confident all will be fine :)
<apw> ogra_: ok i am building an oneiric kernel with that one patch for you to test, i'll shout when its ready
<ogra_> k
<apw> ogra_: i assume we have CDs for ti-omap4, so we'll need that respun, shall i warn the release team
<ogra_> i'll do that, dont worry
<ogra_> argh, why did resizing get so slow
<ogra_> grr
<dmart> win 6
<apw> ogra_: we simply have to start testing these images earlier.  it takes 12 hours to build, we freeze the kernel friday before the milestone and we need to be testing then
<ogra_> yeah
<ppisati> my mistake, i should have warned that the fix wasn't there (and was needed)
<ogra_> we would have known if the meta would have been updated alongside
<apw> ogra_: but we should have noticed that sooner too
<ogra_> we simply didnt notice the availability for two weeks
<apw> its not like the version number is a secret
<ogra_> no, the timing was just bad i guess
<apw> of course it was my mistake that it was missing of course
<ogra_> during the sprint everyone was focused on spec work and didnt check the archive
<ogra_> apw, i'm not blaming you
<apw> having rally the week before a milestone was dumb too
<ogra_> its as well our mistake, i usually monitor -changes for kernel and bootloader uplaods
<apw> ogra_: i am to blame for the meta missmatch, its a delayed action and easily missed annoyingly
<apw> yeah, i'll try and make sure i tell you as well
<apw> so we close the loop more effectivly
<ogra_> we should merge meta and source probably
<ogra_> or is the separation a safety thing ?
<apw> the separation is both a safety valve and a timing thing
<ogra_> rebuild it every time, but only bump the deps if necessary
<apw> as you need the master linux-libc uploaded and built before
<apw> more obviusly needed for master where the i386 and your architecture need to be built before your kenel will install
<ogra_> well, effectively it sits in NEW until manual intervention, -meta doesnt need linux-libc to build
<apw> and if it won't then apt loves to deinstall all your kernels
<apw> ogra_: well that might be true if they were in the same package
<apw> will put that on my list to investigate
<apw> for releases with lbm then it needs to be separate
<apw> though i do have a plan to make it have a dep so at least it can be uploaded and will drop to depwait
<ogra_> well, there are surely bad things to find in that idea :) its just a thought
<ogra_> without much background research
<apw> good thoughts indeed specially for these special arm branches
 * apw adds some actions for that
<apw> ppisati: i can't really blame you for this milestone, never really talked to you about what matters for us and when the critical times are
<apw> ogra_: ok kernel to try in: http://people.canonical.com/~apw/ti-omap4-oneiric/
<apw> ogra_: do we produce anything other than the headless images for omap4 ?
<ogra_> headless is called server now
<ogra_> and yes, we produce netboot and desktop too
<ogra_> gra@panda:~$ uname -r
<ogra_> 2.6.38-1309-omap4
<ogra_> ogra@panda:~$ lsusb
<ogra_> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<ogra_> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ogra_> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0424:9514 Standard Microsystems Corp.
<ogra_> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0424:ec00 Standard Microsystems Corp.
<ogra_> apw, ^^^ looks good
<ogra_> ogra@panda:~$ ping ubuntu.com
<ogra_> PING ubuntu.com (91.189.94.156) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ogra_> NIC is there too
<ogra_> apw, upload away i'd say
<apw> ogra_: seen this ever when bootstrapping an armel chroot ?
<apw> qemu: fatal: cp15 insn ee1d6f70
<ogra_> ouch
<ogra_> nope, but i havent used chroots in a while
<ogra_> looks serious though
<ogra_> what release ?
<apw> making chroots on lucid, specifically making an oneiric chroot
<ogra_> well, which qemu are you using there ?
<ogra_> the linaro backports should work afaik
<apw> ogra_: that is a good question
<ogra_> the shipped qemu in lucid definitely wasnt as good as the later linaro packages
<ogra_> and iirc they provide PPA backports for all their releases
<apw> ogra_: ok that looks like a standard qemu version number to me, any idea where this PPA is ?
<ogra_> not really
 * ogra_ checks 
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/qemu-linaro/+milestone/2011.06
<ogra_> hmm,. no PPA
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~linaro- /+archive/tools/?field.series_filter=lucid
<ogra_> there we go
<kunguz> what should be a proper bootcmd for X-loader to start ubuntu-arm
<sveinse> ogra_, rsalveti: I have an issue with rootstock. It seems the diversion of /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d isn't properly removed. Another script is trying to divert and it complains about the rootstock diversion to be in the way. However I read from the script that it does call dpkg-divert --remove --rename /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d
<sveinse> I even read "Removing 'local diversion of /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d to /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d.rootstock'" from the rootstock logs
<sveinse> But running dpkg-divert --list on the target it still lists /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d.rootstock as a diversion
<phh> hey there, is it possible to access to the camera on OMAP4 from "normal" distributions, and if so, how ?
<phh> i'm trying with openmax ducati api, jut it just won't fill my buffers
<ogra_> phh, probably #pandaboard might be better, there are also the TI hardware guys
<phh> bah, just when I ask i've got some progress, if i issue Flush command, it starts sending stuff to me ...
<phh> err, or not
<phh> yup, not.
<montamer> Hi guys ......... I have a query, Does anyone here tested ubuntu on pandaboard? Does ubuntu supported accelerated video codecs for omap4?
<GrueMaster> montamer: Yes.  We have a natty build for panda, and you can install the accelerated graphics package as well.
<GrueMaster> See topic for links.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-07-07
<lugu> hi all, may i ask what is the status of GDB? i always run into SIGILL in dl_main... any idea?
<GrueMaster> Try asking in #linaro.  They tend to work with those tools far more often, and I believe they may actually be supporting it on arm directly.
<lugu> ok thanks!
<MrCurious> why cant i find the package that libXxf86misc.so is in?!?!
<GrueMaster> try "dpkg-query -S <path-to>/libXxf86misc.so
<MrCurious> nope
<MrCurious> seems ubuntu chose not to include this library
<GrueMaster> Oh, are you looking for it to install?
<MrCurious> X11_Xxf86misc_LIB
<MrCurious> cant divine out the source package name
<GrueMaster> May not be in the images anymore. I am not seeing it on oneiric arm.
<GrueMaster> And it isn't on my natty amd64 netbook either.
<GrueMaster> seems to be depricated.
<MrCurious> so much for libfreenect on ubuntu-arm
<MrCurious> oddly enough on 11.04 ubuntu intel ITS THERE
<MrCurious> stupid caps lock trigger finger
<MrCurious> oh wait
<MrCurious> intel debian had it
<GrueMaster> 11.04 was natty.
<GrueMaster> 10.04 maybe.
<MrCurious> 11.04 arm ubuntu lacks it
<MrCurious> now my facts feel a little straiter
<MrCurious> there have been source packages for it in ubuntu until 10.10 as far as i can see
<GrueMaster> Well, the last build I have for it in armel is 2009-12-03
<MrCurious> i am on launchpad, and saus its not released for natty
<GrueMaster> Ok. I was looking direclty on my mirror, which has everything from 10.04 forward for arm.
<GrueMaster> But LP is more diffinative.
<GrueMaster> At any rate, I'm running on fumes.  13 hour workday.
<GrueMaster> night
<ScottK> Meh.  That's hardly over half time.
<MrCurious> cvdemo has a decent frame rate on panda connected to a kinect
<MrCurious> i am not entirely unpleased
<LBo> Hi, does anyone know how to change the extraversion variable when creating kernel packages with dpkg-buildpackage?
<LBo> I've tried EXTRAVERSION=-leon dpkg-buildpackage -B -uc -us but that didn't work :)
<LBo> make-kpkg doesn't work. It complains about some missing commands from a x86 only package
<hrw> x-loader-omap4 was deprecated in favour or x-loader - right?
<hrw> ogra_: bug 806864 is for you
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 806864 in x-loader-omap4 "remove from repository" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806864
<infinity> hrw: You win a bug closure! ;)
<hrw> fun is that I have this message on oneiric
<hrw> once it will finish upgrade I will sent apport-collect
<infinity> hrw: Which means you have/had the package installed at one point, and now dpkg has gotten grumpy about the stanza...
<infinity> hrw: Perhaps worth filing a bug against dpkg for suddenly being irked by version numbers that it used to let slide.
<hrw> un  x-loader-omap4                     <none>                             (no description available)
<hrw> ii  x-loader-omap4-panda               1.5.0+git20110325+b6bbfe7-1ubuntu1 Board initialization helper for TI OMAP 4 Panda boards
<infinity> hrw: Yes, note the "had"... The stanza is in there because you used to have it installed, I assume.
<hrw> added dpkg to bug
<infinity> hrw: Or you have maverick in your sources.list or something...
<infinity> hrw: (apt-cache policy x-loader-omap4)
<hrw> none
<hrw> N: Unable to locate package x-loader-omap4
<infinity> Kay, then it's just stale info in the available DB from having it previously installed.
<hrw> added data to bug
<infinity> You can fix *your* issue with "dpkg --forget-old-unavail" probably.
<infinity> But the part where dpkg suddenly got stricter is still a bug/misfeature.
<hrw> will leave it like it is for now
<ogra_> infinity, hmm, do you knnow if GrueMaster re-tested omap3 images ?
<infinity> ogra_: What's to re-test, we didn't change them, did we?
<ogra_> (the u-boort bug is supposed to be fixed, the iso tracker still lists it)
<infinity> Oh.
<ogra_> we respun all images yesterday
<infinity> I'm not sure what the status of omap3 stuff is, to be fair.  You'll have to ask him in the morning.
<ogra_> i see he tested all omap4 and omap3 wont have a fixed kernel
<ogra_> i was just curious
<infinity> Speaking of images, though.  We still have resizing issues on desktop, apparently.
<infinity> Fails to actually resize, explodes with ext3 errors.
<infinity> Yet server works fine.
<infinity> (Again, this is all second-hand from GrueMaster, so you might want to follow up with him)
<ogra_> yeah, we'll skip desktop for A2 i think
<ogra_> that will likely need some bigger changes, alonngside with the live-build ones
<infinity> Fun, fun.
<ogra_> looks to me like the underlying filesystem isnt really resize friendly ... alongside with bugs in jasper
<infinity> Well, I'll mangle live-build tomorrow (obviously not uploading until after A2), and pass it by you for a quick review.
<infinity> I need to get involved in live-build upstream, I think.  There are things I need to do to it that won't be pretty without upstream buy-in.
<infinity> But first, I need sleep.
<ogra_> yeah, go to bed
<infinity> Yes mom.
<ogra_> :)
<infinity> hrw: Oh, wait.  I just realised that issue you were seeing was a warning, not an error.
<infinity>   * Do not allow versions starting with non-digit when doing strict parsing,
<infinity>     warn otherwise.
<infinity> hrw: Probably not really bug-worthy at all, just annoying that someone (glances at ogra_) used a policy-breaking version number in the past. :P
<ogra_> ??
<ogra_> from where is that ?
<infinity> ogra_: In maverick, you shipped an x-loader-omap4 that had an "L" as the first character in the version.
<ogra_> uh, yeah upstream ...
<infinity> ogra_: New dpkg is stricter about policy compliance and now vomits warnings about that being in the status file.
<ogra_> hrm ...
<infinity> (Traditionally, when upstreams have non-policy-compliant versions, we mangle them, like 0.L4-whatever, etc)
<infinity> Anyhow, can't go back in time and fix it.
<ogra_> nope, sadly ... that stain stick on me now
<infinity> And the number of users who will be upgrading from maverick on omap4 systems can probably be counted without removing my socks.
<ogra_> *sticks
<ogra_> oh, we might have more then ten that do it
<ogra_> not by much though i belive
<infinity> Possibly, but I wouldn't say it's a large number. :P
<infinity> I don't doubt there were a chunk of maverick omap4 users, but the tester/devel types are probably reinstalling every 3 minutes, and the "normal users" (all 4 of them) are more likely to just re-flash new images than upgrade, on these sorts of devices.
<infinity> So.  Meh.  Whatever.
<ogra_> yep
<infinity> I think I'll just close this dpkg bug then.
<infinity> hrw: You can hit me later for having marked two tasks in a row as "invalid" on this bug. :P
<infinity> hrw: But at least I left a friendly comment!
<ogra_> i wonder why lintian didnt complian, i never roll new packages without checking, i think i would have noticed such an error ...
<infinity> Dunno.  Seems odd that it wouldn't, since this has been in policy for over a decade.
<infinity> Oh, but it's a "should", not a "must".
<ogra_> aww
<infinity> Hence why dpkg is warning, not erroring, I guess. :P
<infinity> Small mercies.
<hrw> infinity: thx
<hrw> hrw@panda:~$ LC_ALL=C dpkg --forget-old-unavail
<hrw> dpkg: warning: obsolete '--forget-old-unavail' option, unavailable packages are automatically cleaned up.
<hrw> ;D
<hrw> I had to switch to English translation cause I was unable to understand Polish one ;D
<infinity> Automatically cleaned up, eh?  Seems not, in your case. :P
<hrw> ;)
<infinity> hrw: --clear-avail probably still works. :P
<hrw> yes, it does
<infinity> For entertainment value, there's a huge policy-versus-dpkg debate in http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=620566
<ubot2> Debian bug 620566 in dpkg "dpkg: "version number does not start with digit" is in" [Normal,Open]
<stm__> hi all
<stm__> iam running ubuntu 10.04 on my pandaboard
<stm__> now i builded a kernel with xenomai
<stm__> i replaced uImage of previously running kernel which i got from preinstalled images
<stm__> but it giving me some errors
<stm__> Is there any documentation to built the ubuntu filesystem for custom builded kernels
<hrw> update-initramfs -c -kVER-OF-YOUR-KERNEL?
<stm__> the error its giving me is unable to load modules
<infinity> Did you install your modules after you compiled the kernel?
<ogra_> also copying the config to /boot/config-$version helps
<ogra_> iirc update-initramfs checks for that too
<stm__> yes i installed my modules
<stm__> update-initramfs -c -k 2.6.37.6
<ogra_> you could add -v then you see what exactly it tries to do ...
<ogra_> might reveal you more info
<lilstevie> ogra_: on the transformer I do not have the same issue with size
<ogra_> size ?
<lilstevie> ogra_: my partition is 8MB flat, but can be extended if needed
<ogra_> ah, then you have a more friendly bootloader :)
<ogra_> the ac100 one can be changed as well
<lilstevie> heh :)
<ogra_> in fact NCommander did that for many models areound we installed
<lilstevie> well I am compressing the initramfs LZMA to fit
<ogra_> but its not really an enduser task to hack around in the bootloader
<lilstevie> well resizing can be done with nvflash
<ogra_> my size probelm is a problem with this specific kernel i think
<lilstevie> ah
<lilstevie> ogra_: you seen it running on the transformer yet?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> pretty slow though
<lilstevie> yeah
<lilstevie> need to start on some optimizations
<lilstevie> fb is the biggest issue
<lilstevie> up to 70% usage on one core at a time
<lilstevie> at any one time*
<ogra_> you could try the nvidia driver ;)
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ac100/+archive/ppa/
<ogra_> should work on the transformer too
<ogra_> GLES is still a problem though
<lilstevie> I get a black screen
<ogra_> with that driver ?
<lilstevie> and I still have no wifi :)
<lilstevie> the nvidia driver
<ogra_> got an Xorg log ?
<lilstevie> injected using their script
<lilstevie> nothing on it
<ogra_> no idea what their script does or if it hooks into the right places in the system
<lilstevie> well it is done through an xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<ogra_> ??
<lilstevie> I still have everything in my fs, minus that config file
<ogra_> you mean the script puts that in place
<lilstevie> yeah
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> well, it needs to mangle the ldconfig configuration, and should set the right alternative for the driver
<lilstevie> ah
<lilstevie> I will try through the PPA then
<ogra_> it should also put udev rules in place to get you the proper acls for the kernel devices the driver needs to access
<lilstevie> still need to figure out this fing wifi though
<ogra_> well, there are several broadcom drivers you should be able to try
<lilstevie> I don't know if that will help
<lilstevie> my driver is identical to the xoom one apart from like 6 lines (wakelock defs)
<lilstevie> the xoom one works, mine doesnt
<apw> ogra_, how is the new kernle
<ogra_> apw, all fine, thanks :)
<stm__> update-initramfs -c -k [2.6.37.6] update-initramfs: No match.
<stm__> update -initramfs -c -k -v
<stm__>  []2.6.37.6 ]
<stm__> even that also gicing the same error
<stm__> no match
<stm__> i have moved config and system map files to boot
<ogra_> why did you put the version in brackets ?
<stm__> when i run update-initramfs -c -k
<stm__> it showing me options
<stm__> test06:/media/disk-3/etc# update-initramfs -c -k /usr/sbin/update-initramfs: option requires an argument -- k Usage: /usr/sbin/update-initramfs [OPTION]...  Options:  -k [version]   Specify kernel version or 'all'  -c             Create a new initramfs  -u             Update an existing initramfs  -d             Remove an existing initramfs  -t             Take over a custom initramfs with this one  -b             Set alternate bo
<lilstevie> stm__: yeah replace [version] with the version not put it in the brackets :)
<lilstevie> update-initramfs -c -k 2.6.37.6
<stm__> thanks
<stm__> is that the only change i have do
<stm__> inorder to boot withe the new uImage
<lilstevie> ogra_: do you have sound working on the AC100
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> not yet
<ogra_> there is active work going on though
<lilstevie> ok :)
<ogra_> and i gave a device to one of the ubuntu alsa guys
<ogra_> but he is on paternity leave for a few weeks now
<lilstevie> ah
<ogra_> others in #ac100 are hacking on it though
<lilstevie> I can get aplay to show the device but not play anything
<ogra_> same here
<ogra_> what coded does the transformer use ?
<ogra_> *codec
<lilstevie> WM8903
<ogra_> hmm, no idea about that one
<ogra_> ac100 uses a relatek
<ogra_> *realtek
<lilstevie> ah
<ogra_> alc53**
<ogra_> or so
<stm__> hi all
<stm__> the modules for the new kernel have only drivers directory
<stm__> when i run update initramfs
<stm__> it giving me the error
<ogra_> but you ran make mudules_install when you built your kernel ?
<stm__> yes
<stm__> i ran
<stm__> it given me 2.6.37.6 directory
<ogra_> so /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ should have modules if you selected any in the config
<stm__> in lib
<stm__> i mean it giving me the error cound not find crzpto directory
<stm__> crypto
<ogra_> when you installed the crypto stuff should have been removed by the installer ... strange
<ogra_> unless you selected "encrypt my home dir" on the user creation page
<ogra_> you can manually uninstall cryptsetup though
<ogra_> if your kernel has no support for it
<stm__> what is the relation with crypt stuff and initrd image
<ogra_> to unencrypt filesystems before they get mounted you need to get the password
<ogra_> that happens in initrd
<ogra_> for all filesystems that have to be in place before login
<stm__> ok
<stm__> iam sorry for these type questions . iam bit new to this .
<stm__> then do i need to uninstall crzpto stuff
<stm__> crypto stuff
<stm__> to make update this initramfs
<hrw> wm8xxx are nice supported in linux usually
<hrw> lilstevie: broonie (Mark Brown) is maintainer of wm**** drivers
<stm__> @ogra : do i need to change boot args
<stm__> for the root device
<ogra_> no, the installer should have set the UUID properly
<c933103> Is it possible to install the prebuild arm Ubuntu rom on a random omap4 android phone without typing phone-specific commands?
<LetoThe2nd> strange, yesterday someone in #pandaboard asked nearly the same and couldn't believe that pandaboard images were not at all meant for his funky motorola thing.
<lilstevie> what are "phone-specific" commands
<ogra_> whisteling the right tunes to imitate a keypad ?
<lilstevie> heh
<c933103> Mean you no need to modify command that you type according to the phone you have…
 * LetoThe2nd guesses he refers to obscure rooting and flashing command from some homebrew-rom-installer board.
<LetoThe2nd> c3would you mind giving an example, link?
<c933103> .. can't think of an example ..
<LetoThe2nd> then how did you get the idea it could be necessary?
<c933103> As people prefer step by step instruction but to any things that need to test and correct themselves……
<LetoThe2nd> *** statement parsing error: ENOTUNDERSTANDABLE - bailing out.
<c933103> in another word people doesn't like thinking…
<stm__> hi
<stm__> it i mean the booting prcess giving me the same result
<stm__> uncompressing linux done
<stm__> booting the kernel
<NCommander> ogra_: having the large partition is extremely nice, no cosntant out of disk spce warnings :-)
<ogra_> i never have that :)
<ogra_> but i also dont use much data on the local disk ... my payload lives externally
<lag> ogra_: Where is the delta review page?
<lag> ogra_: I don't see what delta I have
<ogra_> lag, no idea, i didnt even know about that spec :)
<lilstevie> I need to figure out how to layout my emmc :p
<lilstevie> I crave the speed of moving internal
<GrueMaster> emmc? Which platform?
<ogra_> transformer i guess
<lilstevie> that one :)
<ogra_> not much different from ac100 in that regard
<ogra_> more ram, bigger panel and different wlan
<lilstevie> gpt on the ac100?
<ogra_> ah, no
<lilstevie> don't forget the different audio codec :p
<ogra_> i thought it used a fastboot based installer too
<ogra_> oh, yeah
<ogra_> well, they are both tegra2 :P
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> is yours harmony or ventana
<ogra_> harmony based i think
 * ogra_ isnt sure
<lilstevie> ah ok, this one is ventana
<ogra_> bah, so they are totally different devices that pretend to be the same :P
<lilstevie> heh
<stm__> i have included earlyprintk  /boot/boot.script  stiliam seeing nothing after uncompressing linux
<stm__> but it booting fine if i replaces the uimage
<lilstevie> ogra_: wifi is not looking good on this device
<lilstevie> there is a userland binary which runs after module is loaded and firmware has been uploaded
<stm__> hi all
<stm__> i have problem while booting with the custom uImage
<stm__> its giving me uncompressing linux
<stm__> if i change root to /dev/mmcblk0p2
<stm__> then the root device is notmounting
<persia> Do you have a rootfs on a device that your kernel detects as /dev/mmcblk0p2 ?
<stm__> i have ubuntu rootfs on device
<stm__> i have bulded a custom uImage
<stm__> it is booting good if i used the preinstalled images from ubuntu
<stm__> if i change the uImage
<persia> How did you construct the uImage?
<stm__> then it just showing me uncompressing linux
<stm__> i downloaded the kernel
<stm__> then patched with adeos ipipe
<stm__> and then compiled it
<persia> Which kernel did you download?
<stm__> 2.6.37.6
<persia> From where?
<stm__> git://git.xenomai.org/ipipe-gch.git
<persia> Are you certain that this kernel includes all the patches from the Ubuntu kernel?  My suspicion is that your new kernel isn't representing your storage in the same manner.
<stm__> ok
<stm__> then how can i  boot this kernel with ubuntu
<persia> Firstly, you'd need to understand how that kernel represents the storage area into which you have placed the rootfs, and pass the correct argument.
<persia> Secondly, you'd need to be sure that kernel had the appropriate support for the Ubuntu booting procedures, etc.
<stm__> Is there any link for the ubuntu booting procedures on pandaboard
<persia> No, but there's nothing remarkably special about the pandaboard in this case.
<persia> For the least-failure-prone path, I'd recommend starting with the Ubuntu omap4 kernel sources, and then trying to apply patches to that.
<persia> If that result doesn't work, you can be fairly sure that this is due to the patch.
<persia> Conversely, if you select an arbitrary kernel, the source of possible failures can be large.
<stm__> yes but here the constraint is the ipipe support for pandaboard . They did not released it as a patch . thez released it as patched kernel
<persia> You referenced a git tree: you ought to be able to use git to determine which patches have been applied which are not applied in the Ubuntu tree.
<demarchi> ndec: i'm trying to get my new blaze board to boot ubuntu
<demarchi> ndec: but it's not even showing uboot
<demarchi> ndec: i'm trying to boot from SD
<rsalveti> demarchi: you need a special x-loader and u-boot for blaze
<rsalveti> demarchi: for Maverick https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall
<rsalveti> then to support Natty I believe you can just use the same x-loader/u-boot combination
<rsalveti> just need to check if the kernel supports blaze, and as I don't have one I never tested
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: did you ever tested natty on a blaze?
<rsalveti> demarchi: do you know which ES rev do you have at your blaze?
<rsalveti> we only support >= ES2.x
<demarchi> rsalveti: it's ES2.2 GP
<demarchi> rsalveti: what's the difference between EMU and GP?
<rsalveti> demarchi: hm, quite new actually
<rsalveti> demarchi: not sure, maybe you can find it at http://www.omappedia.org/wiki/Blaze
<rsalveti> or maybe robclark can help us :-)
<rsalveti> otherwise ndec is your man
<robclark> demarchi, an EMU is sort of half way between a HS and GP device..
<robclark> HS has all the security and firewall stuff.. and is generally a pita to debug / use jtag, etc..
<robclark> GP is wide open..
<robclark> and EMU has all the security features but can be opened up.. basically intended for R&D..
<robclark> (maybe I paraphrase a bit.. but that is the general idea)
<demarchi> robclark: depending on my version, i need a different MLO, right?
<robclark> yes.. or rather HS and (I think) EMU would need a signed bootloader
<demarchi> robclark: i have a GP one
<robclark> ok, then don't worry about EMU/HS stuff ;-)
<demarchi> nice...
<robclark> just use normal blaze/panda/whatever MLO.. depending on what board you are using
<demarchi> maybe the problem was because i didn't rename the gp_MLO to MLO when copying to the sd card?
<robclark> yeah.. that would be a problem
<demarchi> robclark: it didn't work
<demarchi> robclark: no output on console :-/
<robclark> well..  what board, what bootloader?
<robclark> fwiw, ubuntu itself isn't very chatty on the serial console.. but you should see *something* for the boot-loader..
<demarchi> robclark: nothing... i don't see u-boot on this board
<robclark> hmm.. I'm guessing the default ubuntu image has a panda boot-loader..
<robclark> so I'm assuming you replaced that already w/ something for blaze?
<demarchi> robclark: the guide for android has the uboot and mlo
<demarchi> robclark: i tried those
<robclark> where did those come from?  And are they actually for a GP device?
<demarchi> robclark: that should work for ubuntu as well
<robclark> I think most of the android folks are using either EMU or HS
<demarchi> http://www.omappedia.org/wiki/Android:_Working_with_pre-built_binaries
<demarchi> there's a gp_MLO there
<demarchi> and looking at this thread, i think it should work: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.hardware.microcontrollers.omap/69
<robclark> hmm..
<robclark> well, the non-gp MLO name seems to imply it is for an es2.1..  so it's possible you need something newer..
<demarchi> robclark: humn.... true
<robclark> well, MLO and u-boot are easy enough to build..
<demarchi> robclark: i'll just try to compile a newer version
<robclark> it might be easier to just clone the git trees and build your own..
<robclark> I think if you take whatever versions are used in 11.04 and just build em w/ sdp4430 config (or whatever it is called..)
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: I think I tested Blaze back with Natty Beta 1
<persia> Does it need anything than a different u-boot?  Could support be added to our u-boot tree?
<rsalveti> persia: needs support at the x-loader and u-boot
<rsalveti> but TI didn't actually pushed the support upstream
<rsalveti> they are maintaining it at their own tree at omapzoom
<GrueMaster> iirc, the mlo/u-boot for blaze from Maverick worked with natty as well.
<GrueMaster> Kernel is good.
<rsalveti> just need to test if it works with es2.2
<GrueMaster> If I get time, I'll check it out, but it is currently low priority for me.
<persia> rsalveti, Ah.  Is there something deeply incompatible, or is it just a matter of not having gotten around to it yet?
<GrueMaster> I only have a 2.0
<rsalveti> persia: lack of hardware for the upstream maintainers and missing someone to actually push the patches upstream
<rsalveti> so we can only wait TI to do it :-)
<persia> Well, or someone with compatible hardware and sufficient motivation, but yeah, that's most likely TI.
<rsalveti> with pandas around, don't know why someone would use a blaze
<rsalveti> I mean, from community
<persia> It has a nice plastic box, and nice screens, and bamboos are hard to find?
<robclark> persia, usually bootloader needs to be updated for a new ES..  if nothing else, to add a new Si revision id.. but usually there are different settings for voltage rails, different memory settings, etc, etc..
<persia> There's lots of us that don't like dev boards as a form factor.
<rsalveti> persia: it's expensive, hard to get and so on :-)
<persia> robclark, Right.  I thought that was just compile-time choices.
<robclark> so it is safe to assume that bootloader needs to be rev'd whenever there is a new ES
<robclark> no, it is even runtime..
<persia> Both x-loader and u-boot?
<robclark> but a bootloader built before es2.2 would probably not have es2.2 support ;-)
<robclark> because the patches didn't exist at the time
<rsalveti> unless the default options match es2.2
<GrueMaster> And at $369 for the upgrade, someone else can buy me an upgrade for testing.
<rsalveti> but only with some luck :-)
<persia> robclark, Right.  non-existence is the best reason for lack of support.  I guess I'm wondering about continuous integration: is it just the lack of available hardware that makes it hard to upstream this stuff?
<robclark> not sure.. is there some patches missing (for an existing piece of Si) in upstream tree?
<robclark> for xloader, it used to be a problem not having an upstream tree.. but now one exists..
<rsalveti> question is, why TI is still not pushing newer modifications upstream
<rsalveti> yeah, even for x-loader
<robclark> oh..  I didn't realize..
<rsalveti> the upstream tree is there, but TI is still pushing newer modifications only at omapzoom
<robclark> I thought recent activity was mainly around 4460..
<robclark> which isn't really available in the wild..
<rsalveti> http://git.omapzoom.org/?p=repo/x-loader.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/omap4_dev
<rsalveti> 4460 and es2.3
<rsalveti> but at least es2.3 support would be good to have at the upstream x-loader already
<rsalveti> and I believe we'll be seeing pandas with 4460 really soon
<persia> And it rarely hurts to have some stuff in advance, even before GA, as there's often not budget to get it upstream once it is GA.
<robclark> I suppose on the 2.3 stuff.. although I didn't even know there were es2.3 pandas..
<robclark> there are already 4460 pandas.. but I think mainly (or possibly only) within TI..
<demarchi> rsalveti: blaze has 2 frontal 5MP cameras and 1 in back of 12MP
<demarchi> rsalveti: depending on what you are doing, it might answer your question
<GrueMaster> demarchi: Must depend on the blaze you have.  Mine is missing all the cameras.
<robclark> the camera sensors are swappable, fwiw..
<robclark> probably if you didn't need the sensors, they sent you one with empty sockets ;-)
<GrueMaster> Mine was a very early model.  ES1.
<GrueMaster> I have the ES2 upgrade, but it is 2.0.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-07-08
<MrCurious> anyone here have experience with a pandaboard's db9 serial port?
<infinity> MrCurious: In what way?  I use it for serial console occasionally and it Just Works...
<MrCurious> i have a GPS module that puts out a 9600 data stream. i can see a data stream, but it looks like its off somehow.  i use screen /dev/ttyO2 9600 which is near identical to how i do it on another machine
<MrCurious> maybe my serial voltage is wrong (0-5v)
<prpplague^2> MrCurious: the db-9 uses rs-232 levels, what does your GPS module use?
<MrCurious> 5v
<prpplague^2> are you sure? got a datatsheet on the device?
<MrCurious> thats what the datasheet said IIRC
<MrCurious> but the garbled data has the same general pattern as the data i am expecting, but as if its 6 or 7 bits instead of 8
<MrCurious> i connected the GPS to a FTDI board and read from it on my mac with screen /dev/tty.usbblahblah 9600
<MrCurious> i suspect my next step will be to write a C program to read from teh serial port where i can control all the speed parity stop bit settings
<prpplague^2> MrCurious: if it is indeed +5V TTL then it will not work on the RS-232 DB-9 on the panda
<MrCurious> the db9 is expecting 0,12v?
<prpplague^2> MrCurious: -12 and +12
<prpplague^2> MrCurious: rs-232
<MrCurious> i see :(
<MrCurious> guess i will need to switch to an alternative method
<MrCurious> suppose this is a good use for my ttl serial to BT boards
<prpplague^2> MrCurious: why not just uses a level shifter and use the uart on the expansion header?
<MrCurious> what voltages is that uart expecting? as this GPS can do either 5v or 3.3v
<MrCurious> and that would be much better than resorting to learning how to use BT on a panda :P
<MrCurious> coincidentally, i have some level shifters in route from sparkfun as we speak
<prpplague^2> MrCurious: the all I/O on the panda operates at 1.8V
<MrCurious> ahh, liek a gumstix
<prpplague^2> MrCurious: you'll need something like a txs0102 to shift to 3.3v or 5v
<MrCurious> all i/o, *except for usb...
<MrCurious> http://www.sparkfun.com/products/8745
<MrCurious> or like that...
<MrCurious> cheap, and made very easy to work with
<MrCurious> and since the GPS is send only, only one level converter will be needed :)
<MrCurious> prpplague: thanks for the tip about the expansion header. that will make this much much easier
<prpplague^2> prpplague^2: yea if arent into doing the wiring yourself
 * prpplague^2 has a spool of about 10k txs0102's in the garage
<MrCurious> i will wire the things i understand
<MrCurious> fabricate PCB's for the things i pretend to know
<MrCurious> and lean on pre-built when its cost effective
<prpplague^2> indeed
<prpplague^2> MrCurious: http://www.beldynsys.com/quad.htm
<prpplague^2> MrCurious: great for prototyping
<MrCurious> i just want to make an interesting robot. i have discovered while on this journey, starting in the land of ATMEL that there are many rabbit holes one can fall down into
<prpplague^2> worthy investment
<prpplague^2> MrCurious: indeed
<prpplague^2> MrCurious: true with just about any technology field
<MrCurious> i have some QFN or TQFP accelerometers, gyros and magnetometers i have been meaning to make into a 9dof
<MrCurious> for prototyping, eagle + dorkbotpdx works better for me than prototyping boards
<prpplague^2> hehe, each to his own, i only do a board design if i really expect to need more than a handful
<MrCurious> starting to get the feeling that OpenNI is Biased against ARM in favor of intel
<prpplague^2> openni?
<MrCurious> http://www.openni.org/
<MrCurious> http://www.openni.org/gallyt
<MrCurious> the videos betray its purpose faster than the words
<prpplague^2> ahh interesting
<MrCurious> i was impressed last night, a pandaboard + usb hard drive + kinect + libfreenect running cvdemo had a usable frame rate
<MrCurious> running ubuntu 11.04 (known to have 1/2 speed usb)
<MrCurious> i see why it doesnt work on ARM, it relies on SSE2 and SSE3 instructions
<ashwinipatankar> I am running a code on arm kernel in qemu, can any one advice me how to calculate the mips for the same, I am having gprof output
<stm__> hi all
<stm__> during booting procees
<stm__> i got the problem mounting none on dev
<stm__> iam running ubuntu
<stm__> and now i changed uImage
<stm__> and updated initramfs
<stm__> do i need to edit some other files inorder to mount the dev
<ashwinipatankar> I am running a code on arm kernel in qemu, can any one advice me how to calculate the mips for the same, I am having gprof output
<hrw> ashwinipatankar: do not assume anything speed related in qemu
<ashwinipatankar> hrw: I agree , but how to calculate mips, my code is running, I am having gprof output for the same, even on desktop also (outside qemu) how will I calculate mips
<hrw> no idea
<hrw> I do not believe in mips as speed unit
<hrw> what is faster? armv5 1.2GHz or armv7 0.6MHz?
<hrw> what is faster? armv5 1.2GHz or armv7 0.6GHz?
<ashwinipatankar> hrw: MIPS with respect to specific code, so that we can know how many instructions it needs to execute in per second for real time operations
<persia> hrw, Depends on workload.
<persia> ashwinipatankar, Map out your codepaths, then see how long it takes to execute your code.  Mind you, this won't be very interesting, especially for qemu.
<blu_> hi all
<blu_> can anyone tell me is there any spi driver on 11.04 ubuntu on arm ?
<stm__> hi all
<stm__> any link to build ubuntu filesystfrom scratchem
<stm__> scratch
<GrueMaster> stm__: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/ and read RootFromScratch section.
<gaeel> hey people, anyone had any luck with lubuntu or similar on a low-end ARM-based sub-netbook?
<gaeel> My grandmother got one for free, and I'm thinking of installing something that will work for her email and web-browsing needs
<gaeel> Was considering chromium too, but it seems unstable so far
<diwic> gaeel, out of curiousity, what model was that arm-based subnetbook?
<gaeel> It's a Tec T-Book
<gaeel> Googling it yields little to no info
<gaeel> I'm thinking it's a generic machine branded by Tec, for distribution as a cheap machine
<diwic> gaeel, then I assume that Linux has no support for its hardware, but I don't know
<gaeel> It comes pre-installed with Windows CE and a handful of software
<gaeel> I want to give it a go for the kicks, it comes with a reset SD card, so I can always nuke it and put it back if I brick it
<gaeel> I'm mostly pondering which distro to try
<ogra_> ubuntu wont support armv5 (which that system likely is)
<ogra_> use debian
<ogra_> or some other distro that supports v5
<gaeel> What I was thinking
<gaeel> I don't need anything to state-of-the-art, since it's for my grandmother, but  was wondering if Ubuntu had anything to offer
<ogra_> not for that type of arm anymore
<gaeel> righto
<prpplague> FYI, for anyone interested, today is the last day to submit a proposal for ELC-E
<GrueMaster> ELC-E?
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/linaro-ubuntu/+spec/o-uboot-spl-usb-support-omap4
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: hopefully when done u-boot spl will have a similar functionality as omap4boot
<rsalveti> but all at the same tree :-)
<rsalveti> and then we can just kill x-loader ;-)
<rsalveti> thanks to jcrigby
<GrueMaster> sweet.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-07-09
<MrCurious> wow. on ubuntu 11.04, if i run system monitor full screen, eventually it stops, until i wiggle the mouse
<stm__> hi all
<stm__> i have builded kernel with omap2.6
<stm__> trzing to boot with ubuntu
<stm__> which giving me
<stm__> mmcblk0p2 is not mounted
<stm__> hello is there any link for explanation of  ubuntu boot process
#ubuntu-arm 2011-07-10
<stm__> hi all
<stm__> iam using root stock to build filessystem
<stm__> iam following  from here http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu
<stm__> now iam building it for pandaboard
<stm__> i have doubt in the --seed  mentioned in above link
<stm__> document says
<stm__> "--seed linux-image-omap"
<stm__> for beagle board
<stm__> what should i relace for the pandaboard
<MrCurious> is there a way to tell the cpu temp on ubuntu 11.04 on a panda board?
<mahmoh> problem: PXE -> netboot is hanging for me on panda:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/641355/  and  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/641394/   any help would be appreciated
<GrueMaster> Give me a sec as I am still pulling the latest netboot stuff (& getting properly caffienated).
<persia> mahmoh, Do you have anything connected to HDMI?  If so, maybe try without "debian-installer/framebuffer=false console=ttyO2,115200n8"
<mahmoh> persia: it's all remote so I'll have to check tomorrow, that was another thing under debug-todo
<persia> Ah.  Remote makes it trickier :)
<mahmoh> more fun that way
<GrueMaster> That's why I am taking a look.
<GrueMaster> mahmoh: Tell me how you have the system setup to boot so I can replicate.
<persia> Do you know if your serial tool closes on HUP?  I wonder if there's a HUP or BREAK sent between u-boot and linux.
<Jotschi> Is there somewhere a git tree containing a more recent version of the linux omap4 kernel? (newer than 2.6.38) natty tree contains only upto 2.6.38 and the Oneiric omap4 branch contains also 2.6.38
<mahmoh> it's open all the time
<persia> Jotschi, A specifically Ubuntu kernel, or any kernel?
<GrueMaster> Jotschi: There is work being done on 3.0, but it is full of segfaults atm.
<Jotschi> I need the omap4 ubuntu kernel because it seems it is the only kernel (at least i know of) that supports the powervr graphics driver.
<persia> That's ABI-dependent, not code dependent.
<persia> The issue being that the powervr driver is only distributed as binary blobs, so need to be used with a kernel they were linked against.
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: tftp & dhcp, the config above sits in the tftboot/pxelinux.cfg directory with as the IP in hex (or 00000000 in my case)
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: I'm not using dhcp for now since I'm setting ipaddr and serverip manually along with kernel_ram and initrd_ram (0x80000000 / 0x81600000 )
<Jotschi> persia, i see but why is that so? Other binary drivers can be used with multiple kernel version. I was told that the kernel itself needs to contain some sort of code to work with the powervr driver. Sorry don't have any further info on that topic.
<persia> Jotschi, Most of the binary drivers that work with multiple kernel versions have some sort of open-source shim layer, which translates the ABI of the kernel it is compiled against to the ABI required by the binary driver.  To my knowledge, nobody has done this for the powervr drivers.
<persia> The few exceptions are wildly lucky accidents, and inherently untrustworthy in the face of continued kernel development.
<persia> http://git.linaro.org//linux-linaro-oneiric.git has some 2.6.39 stuff, but everything is upstreamable there, so it may not include the binary stuff (I'm not sure).
<persia> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/ppisati/ubuntu-oneiric.git has some 3.0 stuff, but is known buggy work-in-progress.
<persia> I don't know against precisely which tree the demo of powervr running unity was built, but I know that this isn't all uploaded to Ubuntu yet.
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: manual bootargs didn't work any better for me
<Jotschi> persia, i see. Thanks for the explanation.
<persia> mahmoh, If you manually load that kernel and initrd with no PXE, does it behave as expected?
<mahmoh> persia: haven't tried but I think GrueMaster did.  I'll add it to my todo for tmw when I can physically assault the panda ;)
<GrueMaster> I've booted the netboot images with no problem before. Haven't tried the latest yet (just pulled it).
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: pls let me know if the latest works for you
<persia> mahmoh, You ought to be able to do it with just a serial connection and remote power control, if you can load u-boot.
<persia> Worst case, PXE-boot u-boot so you have a console.
<GrueMaster> Ok, latest netboot (boot.img-serial) behaves as it should.  Has to be something either with the pxe cfg or u-boot's pxe internals.
<GrueMaster> I have d-i running over serial console.
<mahmoh> I'm in u-boot now ... do you mean the usb-boot?  I can't drop anything onto the MMC remotely - at least I didn't know that I could
 * GrueMaster goes back to enabling pxe environment.
<persia> mahmoh, No, I mean u-boot.  Since you have a working ethernet driver in u-boot, you ought be able to load the images over the network from the u-boot console.
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: can you try it using just the uImage and uInitrd and not the boot.img  to get a bit closer to what I'm doing?
<persia> mahmoh, Once you have the images loaded, then bootm as normal.
<mahmoh> ah, I see, trying ...
<GrueMaster> mahmoh: I first need to re-enable pxe on my server & dhcp server.
<mahmoh> persia: that worked!
<mahmoh> uh, but I forgot to specify the initrd ;)
<persia> mahmoh, Excellent.  You have now verified that the issue is not with the uImage and uInitrd!
<persia> Now, check to see what is different about u-boot directly loading things and u-boot being instructed by PXE...
<mahmoh> persia: user error ;)
<mahmoh> that may be above my pay grade
<mahmoh> old joke, worry
<persia> Right.  Troubleshooting 101 :)
<mahmoh> sorry even
<persia> So, first check your u-boot console output to see if anything is different before control was handed over to linux.
<mahmoh> persia: the only difference that I "see" is that the kernel boots with bootm and doesn't with pxe boot
<persia> There doesn't appear to be any difference in the addresses from which things load or anything else?
<persia> That's annoying.
<persia> Next, check to see if there is a way to get u-boot into verbose mode, and try both again with more verbose information.
<mahmoh> I can try reversing the entries to see of that makes a difference, since it tried to boot the lastly loaded initrd first last time
<persia> Given the u-boot output you pasted before, I strongly suspect the problem lies in the passing of the boot arguments.
<mahmoh> don't know how to do that, GrueMaster jcrigby rsalveti - u-boot verbose mode or debug mode?
<persia> Maybe worth trying: I'm a big fan of understand-before-doing but doing-to-understand has a huge history.
<persia> mahmoh, You'd have to recompile, setting DBGFLAGS in config.mk
<mahmoh> you learn better that way, I agree
<persia> Not necessarily: engineers have been known to discover all sorts of things that confused scientists (although the opposite is also true).
<mahmoh> maybe I can con one of these guys ^^^ to recompile and provide both binaries for a while, if not I'll get to it tomorrow then
<persia> Recompiling: `apt-get source foo; cd foo-${version); edit-some-stuff; dch -i 'Fiddle around'; debuild -b`
<mahmoh> noted, thx
<persia> I'm just not a fan of being stuck waiting.  If you feel like doing something else, go ahead.  If you feel frustrated and stuck, I'm happy to help give hints (where I can) to help you keep going.
<mahmoh> persia: I appreciate that
<GrueMaster> mahmoh: So far I am still in the setup phase.  It looks like on reset, it is looking for panda/netboot.scr via bootp.  What do you have for that?
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: interesting, I don't - I think that's for bootp and I'm doing pxe so ... but I might use that as a fallback until pxe is working
<GrueMaster> So when u-boot starts, you interrupt it and set things manually?
<mahmoh> right now I have been, yes
<MrCurious> is there a way to tell the cpu temp on ubuntu 11.04 on a panda board?
<GrueMaster> Interesting.  On boot, it tries to load either boot.scr, uEnv.txt, or uImage from the SD before switching to bootp to find panda/netboot.scr.  I am going to try creating this file.  Should be similar to boot.scr in format.
<GrueMaster> Ok, that appears to work...somewhat.
<GrueMaster> It is kind of painful waiting for pxe to whittle down the mac addr before loading pxelinux.cfg/default.
<mahmoh> MrCurious: donno but once I'm installed I'll check unless someone else beats me to it, check the panda specs and see if there's a temp sensor, if there is (I'm guessing so) there should be a way to grab the info out of sys or proc or some other utility (lm-sensors)
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: save default as 00000000
<mahmoh> or link it
<persia> MrCurious, There is an i2c bus, but it looks like the support in i2c tools didn't land until 3.0.3: you may need to backport or run oneiric to use them.
<GrueMaster> Actually, pxelinux uses the mac address, not ip.  It needs to be panda/pxelinux.cfg/C0A80040.
<MrCurious> no worries, iwill wait for next release then
<MrCurious> ty
<persia> MrCurious, If you have a spare SD, and want to try the Alpha, someone filing bugs about i2c issues would likely help make sure that we have full support in oneiric :)
<persia> (mind you, if you have time to spare from constructing our new robotic overlords :) )
<GrueMaster> mahmoh: I am now able to boot with MLO & u-boot only on SD.  It pulls panda/netboot.scr using bootp.  That file is http://paste.ubuntu.com/641426/
<GrueMaster> But it is failing using the pxelinux.cfg file you linked.
<GrueMaster> missing environment variable: initrd_ram
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: yeah, that's why you have to do it manually
<mahmoh> or you can include those two in the uEnv.txt if you want for now
<GrueMaster> Nothing should be done manually (that's the point in this exercise).
<mahmoh> I think jcrigby will fix once we have a working formula ;)
<persia> If the uEnv.txt is provided over the network, is this used?
<mahmoh> I don't believe it can be now, just on the SD
<GrueMaster> uEnv.txt, no.  But you can create a netboot.scr and put it on the tftp server under panda/netboot.scr.  Use mkimage to create it.  Same format as boot.scr.
<persia> Oh, cool.  That gives much richer control over the command line, etc.
<persia> Is it safe to just grab one of the boot.scr files from the netboot page, and rename that?
<prpplague^2> GrueMaster: you tinkering with the lan9514 support in u-boot?
<GrueMaster> persia:  not quite that simple, but close.  prpplague^2 yes.
<GrueMaster> ok, I think I have all the right sauce, rebooting.
<prpplague^2> GrueMaster: dandy, i just heard about the support last week
<persia> GrueMaster, What needs doing to convert boot.scr -> netboot.scr?  Should d-i spit out some netboot.scr files?
<GrueMaster> hrm.  File not found loading panda/uInitrd.
<GrueMaster> persia: eventually we can have d-i generate them.  Let me figure out what it needs specifically first.
<persia> GrueMaster, Sorry.  I thought maybe that was known.  No hurry :)
<GrueMaster> Currently, mine looks like this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/641432/
<GrueMaster> Getting closer.  Just not sure why it failed to load the kernel & ramdisk.
<GrueMaster> interesting.  Something is off with pxelinux.cfg/default.  When I run 'tftpboot 0x81600000 panda/uInitrd' it loads fine.  Using the pxelinux.cfg mahmoh supplied, it fails.  Same file is attempted to load.
<GrueMaster> Seems to be a bug in the pxe handler.
<persia> Very strange.
<GrueMaster> My u-boot output.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/641435/
<mahmoh> do you have that file under your tftp root?  panda/uInitrd ?
<GrueMaster> yes.
<GrueMaster> Note the chopped '.lename ' line.  Very odd.
<mahmoh> do you have both the uImage and uInitrd under the tftp root also?  I'm unsure why it's looking for it both under / and panda/
<GrueMaster> It works when I use tftpboot to load them.  Same path.
<mahmoh> I can get it to load but then it dies after booting the loaded files (via pxe boot)
<GrueMaster> What address are you using for pxecfg_ram?
<mahmoh> right, same here.  0x816000000
<mahmoh> 0x81600000
<GrueMaster> That should be for uInitrd.
<mahmoh> it looks like it has both paths
<GrueMaster> Mine is defaulting to 0x88000000
<mahmoh> I think that's were it's loading the pxe config file
<GrueMaster> That's why I was asking.
<GrueMaster> Do you have the READE.pxecfg from the u-boot source?
<mahmoh> yea
<mahmoh> oh, you need a full pxe config!
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: try this one - http://paste.ubuntu.com/641441/
<mahmoh> that should work with your setup, it may even really work for you if my theory is correct
 * persia suspects the failure to load uInitrd above was a spurious carriage return somewhere
<GrueMaster> mahmoh: The "panda/" is redundant.  By default it looks in that directory on the tftp server.
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: it's not for pxe unless you setup your tftp root to be panda/
<GrueMaster> With your config, I now get "Retreiving file: panda/panda/uInitrd"
<GrueMaster> So, yes it is.
<GrueMaster> That or you are using a different u-boot.bin than I am.
<mahmoh> wha?  that doesn't make sense
 * mahmoh reviews the pastebin again
<GrueMaster> Put all of your config files & u-boot.bin in a tarball and throw it up on people.u.c for me to compare.
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: do me one favor then and remove the leading panda from both the kernel and initrd in the pxe config and try that
 * mahmoh waits another 30 mins. for netboot install to complete!
<mahmoh> on an sd card that is
<GrueMaster> mahmoh: see my earlier pastebin for my config.  It has the correct path, but there is something broken in the pxecfg boot. sequence.  I can manually pull the uInitrd just fine.
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: you need the first four lines from http://paste.ubuntu.com/641441/
<GrueMaster> mahmoh: no, you don't.  They make absolutely no difference.
<GrueMaster> The DEFAULT only fails, the IPAPPEND is ignored.
<GrueMaster> Ignoring unknown command: IPAPPEND
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: then our setups are very different, I'll send you what I have once my netinstall finishes so you have exactly what I have, if the boot fails you'll have to wait until tmw
<GrueMaster> I am getting different output from u-boot.bin than you are, and I am using the u-boot.bin from the deb you linked.  So again, please send me a tarball so I can compare the two.
<persia> Or, if there is some technical limitation in sending a tarball, at least all of filesize, md4sum, sha1sum, and sha256sum (as triple collisions are rare)
<GrueMaster> persia: Total tarball size should be less than 1M.
<persia> I know.
<mahmoh> I can email
<GrueMaster> that works too.  Sent it to me @ gmail.com (same userid).
<GrueMaster> Gets here faster w/o skipping back & forth over the pond.
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: this is the one I gave you before?  this is the one I think I'm using (still waiting on the install) http://launchpadlibrarian.net/74393697/u-boot-linaro-omap4-panda_2011.06.5-0ubuntu1_armel.deb
<GrueMaster> That's what I am using.
<GrueMaster> Ok, I took a break from mucking with the pxe stuff and just ran tftpboot manually to pull the kernel & initrd (after pxecfg had errored out).  It boots into netinstall no problem.  So there is still something off with the pxecfg stuff, either in the script files or in u-boot.bin.
<persia> Nice reduction of the problem!
<persia> Has anyone tried the same PXE scripts on some device with native PXE support in shipped firmware?
<persia> Obviously, it would need different kernel/initrd, but the netinstall stuff for the appropriate architecture should be in a parallel location.
<GrueMaster> I tried the pxe config example in the README.pxecfg that is part of the u-boot source.  It has all kinds of fail (beyond the kernel stuff).  It has an issue chaining pxelinux.cfg files.
<mahmoh> if you mean non-arm then yes, I know my pxe setup works
<persia> mahmoh, I don't really care about the architecture, but I do mean not using the u-boot you're testing on pandas.
<persia> For the alternate device, have you tested with an Ubuntu netinstall image?  With the same method of passing arguments, etc.?
<mahmoh> I think the answer is yes then
<mahmoh> yes
<persia> Well, that's kinda annoying.  It points the problem at u-boot. :(
<persia> Didn't someone say they had it working about 10 days ago?
<mahmoh> I think we have to update that to pxe is somewhat working, just can't boot with it ;) unless there's another problem
<mahmoh> it has to be u-boot, since the uImage and uInitrd work, and the pxe setup and netinstall work, so the only piece left is u-boot
<mahmoh> rsalveti: jcrigby: ^
<persia> In that case, I think we need a debug build of u-boot to run through the failure scenarios.
<mahmoh> agreed
<persia> I'm not convinced that it's trivial to have a known verified working PXE environment for most folk.
<persia> Is that something you can build locally?  I can prepare something if not, but I don't have a good way to get you my builds in a trusted manner.
<mahmoh> persia: I can build the u-boot debug locally but I'd have to set it up, I only need the binary to you could compress and email?
<mahmoh> just make 100% sure it's the latest ;)
<persia> If you trust email, you're doing it wrong :)  But that's another matter.
<mahmoh> persia: there's gpg ;)
<persia> I have about the same setup as you, but I've done the setup more times :)
<persia> I don't believe we've exchanged keys.  As a result, I doubt you can be sure it's really me (although I suppose you could check against my upload key, which would give you some confidence).
<mahmoh> persia: it's a debug u-boot, if someone tries to poison it, I'd love to see it - it would make me smile
<mahmoh> I'm sure they'd rather hack at my bank accounts or CC, assuming I have those
<mahmoh> at least one would hope
<GrueMaster> Ok, figured out what was wrong with my pxelinux.cfg.  Damn paste.ubuntu.com had left some erroneous crlf in the file when I initially pulled it.  Now it is pulling the kernel & initrd properly, but hangs after booting.  Panda leds are in rapid blink.
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: ok, so you're stuck where I am now, welcome
<persia> GrueMaster, Is that the same hang (based on u-boot output) mahmoh posted earlier?
<GrueMaster> No output past loading kernel & initrd.
<GrueMaster> Retrying.
<mahmoh> looks like it
<persia> So, like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/641355/ ?
<GrueMaster> yes.
<GrueMaster> Hangs after init ramdisk:  Verifying Checksum ... OK
<persia> Well, there's a lot to be said for repeatable results.
<mahmoh> so it fails to load the kernel image!
<mahmoh> jcrigby: ^
<GrueMaster> Not sure that it fails to load the image.  Fails to boot using the pxeboot method.  Looking into it now.
<persia> No, the kernel is loaded (see the stanza directly above that).  The issue is just that the kernel doesn't appear to be doing anything at this point.
<GrueMaster> But my results match your original pastebin.
<mahmoh> ^load^boot
<persia> GrueMaster, Do you have HDMI on that device?  Does it generate something there?
<persia> Grrr.  My mirror seems unable to build an oneiric armel build environment on my panda today.
<GrueMaster> I'll have to switch to YAP for that.  (Yet Another Panda)  :P
<persia> mahmoh, I won't be building you a debug build anytime soon.
<mahmoh> np
<GrueMaster> persia: I can here in a minute.  My babbage is a mini buildd.
<persia> Mine is gathering dust, as it only booted the once, which didn't seem reproducible :(
<persia> The panda was *supposed* to be a buildd, but the IO options make it less ideal than I'd prefer.
 * persia is currently looking at new boards, hoping to find someting a bit more useful: maybe the quickstart or snowball.
<GrueMaster> If/when I can break away from here, I plan on going to Fry's and getting some external drive enclosures for my panda's.  I have the drives, just no way to plug them in.
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: you won't be using the drives as boot drives will you?  root drives you can
<GrueMaster> Ok, same failure on 3 pandas.
<mahmoh> no hdmi?
<GrueMaster> No, they will only be for rootfs.
<GrueMaster> Nothing on hdmi.
<GrueMaster> I don't think it is actually jumping to the kernel.
<GrueMaster> As I usually get "Starting kernel ..."  Which is from the kernel init code.
<persia> What happens if one loads uboot, rather than linux that that point?  Do we jump to the new u-boot?
<mahmoh> it's not, that's probably the bug - someone could go look a the code and compare the pxe to the bootp and see what's the diff.
 * persia wants to make sure that it's not something related to the kernel command line, but rather a failure to execute-in-place
<GrueMaster> I don't know the code that well and it has a lot of platforms it works with.
<GrueMaster> persia: If I let u-boot pull the pxelinux.cfg but boot manually, it works fine, meaning it is getting the kernel cmdline from pxelinux.cfg properly.
<GrueMaster> What appears to be happening is u-boot's pxe boot code isn't jumping to the right kernel location.
<persia> GrueMaster, So the only difference is whether bootm is called manually or in netboot.scr?
<GrueMaster> I am running into a time constraint here.  I really need to get these drive enclosures and it is Sunday.
<GrueMaster> bootm is called internally by the pxecfg code in u-boot.
<GrueMaster> And appears to be wrong.
<persia> I suspect you're right.
<persia> But go shopping: electronics stores have fixed hours, but #ubuntu-arm doesn't.
<GrueMaster> It works if I just use my netboot.scr to manually tftp the kernel & initrd followed by a bootm call.
<GrueMaster> Back in several (3+) hours.
<mahmoh> nice, root=/dev/sda2 (usb root!) that should speed things up a bit!
<persia> By a factor of 4-5, usually.
<GrueMaster> Grrr.  Son took the car to the store.
 * GrueMaster has to wait to go to Fry's...again.
<rsalveti> huge backlog
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: mahmoh: what is the current issue?
<persia> rsalveti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/641355/
<GrueMaster> pxecfg boot fails to properly jump into the kernel startpoint.
<GrueMaster> to be more precise.
<persia> If *anything* is done manually, it works, but from what we can tell, u-boot isn't handing over execution to linux when booted from PXE
<mahmoh> rsalveti: pxe boot fails to start the kernel, it loads both uimage + uinitrd, gets to checksum verification, then hangs
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: and you said it worked when doing the same steps with tftpboot?
<rsalveti> interesting that it's loading the kernel and initrd
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: essentially, if I use tftpboot to load the kernel & initrd into their respective memory locations then I can get them to boot using bootm $kernel_ram $initrd_ram.
<GrueMaster> but pxecfg boot fails.
<GrueMaster> No output on serial console or hdmi.  Only indicator is both leds start blinking very rapidly on the panda.
<rsalveti> that means a hang at x-loader/u-boot
<GrueMaster> Is there any way to see what pxecfg is doing behind the scenes?  Like a debug switch I can turn on at compile time?
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: what are the mem addresses you're loading uImage and uInitrd when doing tftp by hand?
<rsalveti> let me check the code
<GrueMaster> Same as those used in the normal boot.scr
<rsalveti> pxe is using a different address
<rsalveti> Load address: 0x81600000
<rsalveti> Load address: 0x80000000
<GrueMaster> why?  I have kernel_ram & initrd_ram set to use the same addresses.
<GrueMaster> That's what I have.
<GrueMaster> Unless they are opposite.
<mahmoh> yeah, bootp to those same addresses works too
<rsalveti> yeah, it should be fine
<rsalveti> for some reason my boot.src file is using a different address for uImage
<rsalveti> mahmoh: what is the pxe file you're using at the host size?
<rsalveti> will try to reproduce the error here
<mahmoh> 3.1M 4.M initrd
 * GrueMaster won't be able to go to Fry's today, rolls up sleaves and dives back into debugging.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: do you have the pxecfg file in hands?
<rsalveti> the one you're using
<GrueMaster> Yes.  Where do you want it?
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: just paste it somewhere
<GrueMaster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/641509/
<GrueMaster> Here's my netboot.scr http://paste.ubuntu.com/641511/
<GrueMaster> I only have MLO & u-boot.bin on my SD.  On boot, u-boot pulls netboot.scr via bootp.
<rsalveti> ok, cool, let me try
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: which suites are you running for phoronix?
<GrueMaster> I've only ran the disk test suite for benchmarking filesystem performance on SD.
<mahmoh> and my board rebooted! great
<GrueMaster> mahmoh: So that was a netboot install running through u-boot manually, right?
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: via bootp, so almost everything over the net except up to u-boot
<GrueMaster> Until the pxecfg issue gets resolved, you could use a netboot.script.  Just add tftpboot to the netboot.scr I posted earlier to pull kernel & initrd.  Not as good as pxe, but workable.
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: yeah, I think I may have to do something like that but I'm guessing the pxe issue could get resolved quickly
<persia> What's the disadvantage to traditional dhcp+tftp when compared to PXE?
<GrueMaster> pxe gives you a menu of boot options and a default.
<rsalveti> mahmoh: yeah, hopefully :-)
<mahmoh> I have full confidence ;)
<rsalveti> finally able to install a working tftp server and such, with a panda able to test
<rsalveti> had all my setup at another computer
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: so I'm running the apache system test suite with a usb root disk, let's see how that goes
<GrueMaster> mahmoh: Are you doing it through jenkins?  I'm still looking into getting that up and running.
<persia> GrueMaster, Where does the menu display?  At console, or on the automation host?
<mahmoh> not yet, one step at a time
<GrueMaster> persia: on the serial console.
<mahmoh> bbl
<persia> Ah.  So exceedingly useful for local (or remote-serial) activity, and equivalent for the total automation scenario.  Not that I don't like improved ability to troubleshoot or shift defaults :)
<GrueMaster> It can be very useful in a fully automated environment.
<GrueMaster> But first we need to get pxe working, then make it work more intelligently (instead of having a mac address built in at compile time).
<persia> I thought there was a plan to sort that, and generate a meaningful mac address.
<GrueMaster> Time for me to do something else for a while.
<GrueMaster> There is, just not implemented yet.
<persia> Oh, heh.
<skymera> xchat for ARM?
<persia> So, yeah, xchat is so very available for ARM.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-07-02
<angs> I am trying to install a driver on ubuntu-desktop 12.04 on beagleboard-xm.  When I type "make", I get the following error http://pastebin.com/wRqt7X3R  that links to wrong directory. It links to ...arch/armv7l/Makefile directory instead of arch/arm/Makefile   .. This is the Makefile of the driver installation file (not .../arch/arm/Makefile directory) http://pastebin.com/s9TJ9uk2   . What line do I need to change in the makefile in order to fix t
<angs> he link problem?
<angs> or if I change the directory name ../arm/Makefile to /armv7l/Makefile by manual, would it cause further problems?
<Chipaca> hi guys. Can anybody tell me why "runhaskell" is not in precise's ghc package on arm? and where i can find it?
<steev> angs: ARCH=armv7l is wrong, the kernel only knows about arm
<angs> steev: thank you, I solved it as you told by changing the make file
<steev> angs: why not use the driver that's in the kernel (or compat-wireless)?
<janimo> ogra_, has the daily image spinning stopped? I see latest is jun 29
<ogra_> update-xapian-index errored out
<ogra_> so all images failed for a while
<angs> I am trying to use the usb doggle in the ad-hoc mode, I was able to connect to my access point without installing any extra package. However, I could not use it on the ad-hoc mode. I thought I should install the driver that came with the wifi dongle. But, I still cannot use it in the ad hoc mode. I am using these commands: http://pastebin.com/kTMkgCDx  I wonder if someone can tell me what is wrong with the settings or what can I do to use the wif
<angs> i dongle in ad-hoc mode. the doggle is micronext mn-wd 152B that has RTL8188CUS chipset.
<ogra_> not really an arm specific problem ... did you search the wiki for setting up ad-hoc ?
<angs> I used this instruction https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<angs> it is not arm-related, I also tried it on my laptop (ubuntu 12.04), it did not work. maybe there is someone that has experience in setting the dongle in ad-hoc mode could advise me what to do
 * ogra_ never used ad-hoc, sorry, cant help
<angs> thank you, I will try my chance on #beagle
<steev> same, i've been using wireless cards since way back when, never bothered with ad-hoc
 * GrueMaster debates turning his beagle into a digital doorbell.
<Chipaca> is python-matplotlib just not built for armhf?
<ogra_> what source package would that be in ?
<Chipaca> ogra_: matplotlib
<Chipaca> i'm currently rebuilding ghc because it's missing some binaries on armhf, also
<Chipaca> so can't really rebuild that too :)
<janimo> Chipaca, did you find why ghc does not include runhaskell, oversight or intentional?
<Chipaca> janimo: no
<Chipaca> janimo: i'm just blindly rebuilding
<Chipaca> janimo: because i couldn't really look into the packaging until tonight
<Chipaca> so if it's done by tonight, i'll know more than if i didn't rebuild :)
<janimo> Chipaca, unless it is an oversight the maintainers may have had a reason for it, ghc was not as well tested on ARM as elsewhere
<Chipaca> janimo: i'm hoping it's an oversight, becaue it's not much use without that :)
<janimo> Chipaca, precise or quantal?
<Chipaca> janimo: precise
<janimo> Chipaca, you may want to tweak mk/config.mk.in in the ghc package. It has ArchSupportsGHCi= which says which arch ghci and other commands are built on
<janimo> runhaskell goes in only if there's an interpreter built
<janimo> so you need to buld with armhf added there ans see if there's a bug
<janimo> or just a historical ommission :)
<Chipaca> janimo: awsome, thank you
<janimo> Chipaca, hopefully it should just work and then a patch can be applied upstream :)
<janimo> Chipaca, I just googled it an apparently ghci on arm is being worked on, so not yet
<Chipaca> gah
<Chipaca> janimo: so now i need to figure out how to build things which have runhaskell as the how-to-build
<Chipaca> and i know just enough haskell to know that's not going to be fun
 * Chipaca suddenly realized he knows haskellites at the university who own the same computer he has
 * Chipaca runs to find them
<Chipaca> huh
<Chipaca> ghc --make
<Chipaca> ogra_: any news re matplotlib?
<scientes> where is the apckages.ubuntu.com for ports?
<mythos> scientes, apt-get install apt-file
<scientes> mythos, that is entirely differn't
<mythos> different from what?
<scientes> packages.ubuntu.com
<mythos> ports.ubuntu.com is not indexed on packages.ubuntu.com. but you can use apt-file instead
<scientes> oh shitty
<scientes> even emdebian has a packages.debian.org alt
<mythos> apt-file is a really neat tool. don't be shy, you are going to love it
<scientes> i refuse to use it, cause i don't like extra databases
<scientes> i use dpkg -S instead
<scientes> and packages.debian.org/file:foo
<scientes> also, rapt-file doesn't work
<mythos> apt-file downloads only the contents.gz from your repo.
<mythos> did you an apt-file update first?
<mythos> then apt-file search <you name it>
<scientes> the whole point of rapt-file is that it doesn't need a database
<mythos> rapt-file?
<scientes> its part of the apt-file package *remote*
<mythos> yeah, ok
<scientes> most of my uses of p.d.org etc are about getting up-to-date info
<scientes> which is another reason apt-file just doesn't cut it
<mythos> an apt-file update is so hard?
<scientes> no, cause its backwards for what i'm doing
<scientes> and it only works on the same arch and dist as your computer
<mythos> ok... then you could set up an equivalent for packages.ubuntu.com for ports?
<scientes> p.foo.bar works everwhere
<mythos> no, that's nonsense
<mythos> you can specifiy an sources.list and an cache folder
<scientes> like, you can download a debian package from it, and use it on ubuntu , etc
<scientes> oh for apt-file
<mythos> don't know what you mean with "p.foo.bar works everywhere"
<scientes> packages.debian|ubuntu.org|com
<mythos> and what's with that?
<Chipaca> can ppas be made to build armhf?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-07-03
<steev> Chipaca: last i knew, because arm devices tend to be lower... power, and take longer, they don't tend to extend them to users
<lilstevie> steev: I think it is more to do with the security side of things, they don't have the same virtualization thing going on that the x86 and x86_64 machines do
<lilstevie> or a combination
<steev> lilstevie: could be a combination, i just know i was told there wasn't enough hardware to support giving users access to it (wouldn't get stuff built in time)
<steev> maybe with all these quadcore machines coming down the pipe (and armv8 (drool)) that will change
<lilstevie> yeah
<lilstevie> It is just annoying that we can't build a package and upload it to a PPA either
<ppisati> ndec: with latest tilt-tracking (44fef05d56961d0f34178e3c7ca4e362948e3107), during boot i get a lot of
<ppisati> ndec: wl1271_sdio mmc1:0001:2: sdio read failed (-110)
<ndec> ppisati: is it 3.4 or 3.5?
<ppisati> ndec: wl12xx: ERROR command complete timeout
<ppisati> ndec: 3.4
<ppisati> ndec: tilt is still on 3.4 if i'm not mistaken
<ndec> well, i am asking because latest tilt-tracking is on 3.5
<ndec> and it's probably not in a good shape atm.
<ppisati> ndec: really? couldn't find the 3.5 part
<ppisati> ndec: anyway, still 3.4 here
<ppisati> ndec: let me paste the entire boot logs
<ndec> ppisati: well, we don't use tracking atm, but tilt-3.4.
<ndec> ok. you're right, it is still 3.4.
<ppisati> ndec: http://people.canonical.com/~ppisati/3.4.0-202-wifi/
<ppisati> ndec: dmesg and config
<ppisati> ndec: it's just an annoyance by now since it resets later in the boot process
<ppisati> ndec: and it seems to work (get the ip via dhcp and so on)
<ndec> ppisati: well, not sure if i can help atm. can you ping andy, or send an email to linaro-dev?
<ppisati> ndec: i'll do, just wanted to check out if it was a known issue
 * ndec checks quickly
<ndec> ppisati: if you want a 3.4, you should use tilt-3.4 branch instead. it is supposed to be better branch.
<ndec> -tracking will get some support for 3.5 later.
<ppisati> ndec: i see
<ppisati> ndec: i'll check tilt-3.4 then
<ogra_> ppisati, your kernel looks good, i get a lot of wireless errors in dmesg though (they were there before but less noisy)
<ogra_> (ah, the same errors you described above)
<ppisati> ogra_: yeah
<ppisati> ogra_: working on that and "INFO: task kinteractiveup:55 blocked for more than 120 seconds." crap
<ogra_> i cant really notice any issues that causes
<ogra_> i have it too though
<ppisati> ogra_: it's harmless but still an annoyance
<ogra_> yup, the wlan is more intresting
<ppisati> ogra_: hopefully i'll have both them fixed for this afternoon and then i'll pull request
<ppisati> ogra_: thanks for testing
<ogra_> so thats the latest TILT ?
<ppisati> yep
<ppisati> bleeding edge
<ogra_> do we know if the audio device names will stay like that ?
<ogra_> they changed again vs precise so i need to update alsa
<ogra_> and wouldnt like to do that twice
 * ogra_ wonders why one cant just stay with one name)
<ppisati> ogra_: you better ask TI about the name changes
<ppisati> ogra_: but if needed i can revert the modification
<ogra_> PandaBoardES now ... was PandaBoard and the version before it was just Panda
<ogra_> well, it would be cool if upstream could just decide on a proper and persistant name :P
<ppisati> persistance is the past, we are heading for the future! :)
<ogra_> haha
 * ppisati reminds of a Gamma Ray song/album
<ppisati> and with that said, i'm out for laundry + lunch
<ppisati> back later
<ogra_> have fun
 * ogra_ just notices that HDMI sound works OOTB
<ogra_> nice !
<janimo> lilstevie, do you know if the tf101 supports USB console over it's dock cable?
<lilstevie> janimo: look at the acm usb gadget
<lilstevie> requires a bit of fiddling to get working
<janimo> lilstevie, thanks. should it work with kernel boot messages too?
<lilstevie> once the gadget driver has initialized
<lilstevie> before that no
<lilstevie> I have no idea what or even if there is a UART pinout on the connector
<lilstevie> in probing I cannot find one
<janimo> lilstevie, do you know the easiest way to get kernel boot messages when the screen/fbdev are not working?
<janimo> as is the case with 2.6.39
<lilstevie> ramconsole
 * ogra_ would so love to know why the ac100 kernel explodes in his face with the recent images
<hrw> ogra_: kernel itself before initramfs?
<ppisati> ndec: what's BCMDHD?
<ogra_> hrw, pretty hard to say, no serial ... i end up with an oops and it looks like the kernel couldt use the initrd ...
<ogra_> *couldnt
<hrw> ogra_: use PRINTK_DELAY option in kernel?
<ogra_> that would mean i need to recompile ...
<ogra_> nah, thanks
<ppisati> ogra_: i've a new kernel that fixes wifi sdio and interactive governor log spam
<ppisati> ogra_: willing to give it a test?
<ogra_> sure !
<ppisati> ogra_: http://people.canonical.com/~ppisati/linux-image-3.4.0-203-omap4_3.4.0-203.8_armhf.deb
<ppisati> ogra_: enjoy
<ogra_> ppisati, so i see the wlan device in dmesg, but network-manager doesnt, something is still missing it seems
<ogra_> beyond that, the oopses are gone
<ogra_> hmm, disabling wlan in NM and re-renabling it fixes it ... odd ...
 * ogra_ tries a reboot, lets see, probably just a hiccup
<GrueMaster> Disabling/reenabling probably reset NM's config.  I've seen that before in Natty iirc.
<ogra_> well, lets see i boot with unplugged wired now ...
 * ogra_ would love to know what the system does so long in the initrd
<ogra_> seems to take minutes until it moves on
<ogra_> k, works
 * ogra_ puts that one in the hiccup category
<ppisati> good
<angs> I am searching the package for ralink rt2870 chipset on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for beagleboard-xm (ubuntu-desktop 12.04) but it does not show any output for "rt2870" or "rt2800" keywords. am I checking it on the wrong webpage?
<GrueMaster> angs: Just check /boot/config-<kernel version>.
<GrueMaster> That will tell you if it is built or not.
<ogra_> thats shipped in teh kernel as rt2x00.ko
<ogra_> and its firmware comes as /lib/firmware/rt2870.bin in the linux-firmware package
<ogra_> both should be installed by default
<angs> I can see the rt2870.bin in the directory that you said. but the led of the usb dongle does not work, also iwconfig, ifconfig -a does not show the wireless interface. however, I can see the usb stick on lsusb
<angs> does the stick suppose to work as I plug it to the board?
<ogra_> do you apply enough power to the board ? USBV wlan adapters draw a lot
<angs> I use 5V, 2.5A power supply
<angs> I plugged the usb stick on my laptop, it does not work
<GrueMaster> If it doesn't work on your laptop either, that could indicate a bad dongle.
<angs> most probably
<ogra_> either that or it needs a special initialization ...
<ogra_> i had such dongles in the past, they had a mini HDD on them that carries the windows driver and you needed to tweak the device in sysfs to make it switch from HDD mode into wlan
<ogra_> anyway ...
 * ogra_ is off to mow the lawn
<angs> thank you, I saw some threads on google that this d-link product has some problem, I will try to find a solution
<janrinze2> lilstevie: which 3.x kernel do you recommend for the tf101?
 * janrinze2 runs ubuntu and pidgin on a tf101
#ubuntu-arm 2012-07-04
<davecheney> since upgrading to quantal 3.4.0-202-omap4 there is not serial console anymore
<davecheney> i mean to say, under quantal 3.4.0-201-omap4, /dev/console was available on the serial port
<davecheney> under 202, just get booting the kernel, and that is the last I hear
<davecheney> host is working fine, accessible over the network, but no serial console
<janimo> lilstevie, thanks, ramconsole does the job and it's useful
<ppisati> ogra_: ping
<ogra_> ppisati, your omap problem ... *theoretically* you should be able to tell ubiquity to run on serial on the new live images ... though i have never tested that
<ppisati> ogra_: actually i reach the console
<ppisati> ogra_: so kernel is up & running
<ppisati> ogra_: but i don't have any video out
<ppisati> ogra_: anyway, when you have time if you can try to tests too
<ppisati> ogra_: that would be nice
<ppisati> i'm off to the gym now
<ppisati> see u later
<janimo> ppisati, what are the issues with omap4 on 3.5? Does it boot at least?
<ppisati> janimo: daily is ok
<janimo> ppisati, I saw that it's still 3.4 in the archive so thought 3.5 has serious issues still
#ubuntu-arm 2012-07-05
<angs> what is the current limit for an expansion signal as an input to the beagleboard-xm?
<Aks> is it possible to load ubuntu on tablets
<Aks> it has processor cortex A8
<ogra_> thats a pretty vague question
<Aks> i have tablet pc which runs on android
<Aks> i want it to works with ubuntu
<Aks> is it possible to remove android and load ubuntu on it
<ogra_> well, if you have access to the bootloader , have the kernel source and know how to set both of these up, installing ubuntu is usually possible
<ogra_> first get the two first bits resolved, then come back
<Aks> i have kernel source but i don't know to how to access bootloader
<morphis> Aks: it's usually fastboot you can use for this
<morphis> with fastboot support you can boot a different kernel than the flashed one shipping a special init-script to boot from an ext2 image on the internal flash disk
<ogra_> if your bootloader isnt locked down by the vendor
<morphis> thats the best (and safest) way to get this done
<ogra_> (which it is on many tablets)
<morphis> ogra_: yes, thats the condition to be able to do this
<LetoThe2nd> i'd suggest rephrasing - it is usually doable under these preconditions, but still requires considerable knowledge and is no click here, click there process.
<Aks> i have 2.6.36-8-omap3 kernel m i be able to boot it using fast boot?
<morphis> you need the kernel source special for the tablet you have
<ogra_> is your tablet an omap3 device ?
<morphis> Aks: look at this http://git.shr-project.org/git/?p=meta-smartphone.git;a=blob;f=meta-samsung/recipes-bsp/chroot-script/chroot-script/init.sh;h=4ad32a66258bd1163efe908608e65f37dc5b4c09;hb=HEAD
<Aks> yes its on omap and i have kernels source .
<morphis> for a suitable init script
<Aks> can you give me step by step description of installing ubuntu on any tablet ?
<LetoThe2nd> now thats exactly what i meant.
<morphis> Aks: thats not possible
<morphis> Aks: a tablet is no PC as you know it where you can install everything
<morphis> it's build for a very special case, to run android
<Aks> is there any hardware limitation ?
<LetoThe2nd> Aks: there are bits and pieces of information available, and solving the puzzle will eventually enable you to install ubuntu on a platform. but there's not step by step guide, nor does anyone want to give that.
<morphis> Aks: and you can't expect anything to work after you have ubuntu on the tablet
<LetoThe2nd> so its sad but true: if you have to ask, it is not for you.
<morphis> LetoThe2nd: :)
<LetoThe2nd> am i sounding too pseudo-31337?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> since you are right :)
<ogra_> its technically possible to do what he wants but you need quite some skills that go beyond basics
<LetoThe2nd> i know, i wouldn't be able to do it myself without a lot of effort.
<ogra_> right, same here, and i do it as a day to day job
<morphis> LetoThe2nd: it's which is not worth you spend it on this
<Aks> ya i am new to this so we want your help?
<LetoThe2nd> morphis: exactly, hence i do not even try.
<morphis> LetoThe2nd: I did this for years now
<morphis> started with the Palm Pre ended with the Nexus S
<morphis> not ubuntu
<morphis> but something else
<morphis> it makes fun
<morphis> but you spend too much time on it and never really get usable results
<LetoThe2nd> i think i got some good skills on arm linux, but in another direction. and i admit, exchanging android on a probably underdocumented device is not what i'd call fun to me.
<morphis> :)
<morphis> you learn a lot
<LetoThe2nd> but i guess i can judge the skillset needed - and i do not sense this kind of schwartz in our young padawan here.
<morphis> :)
<ogra_> getting a working image for the toshiba ac100 took me several months ... and thats not even a tablet where you have to fight with the input setup too
<morphis> it's bad but things are getting better with the years
<ogra_> definitely ... mostly thanks to linaor who work on  unifying things like kernel and bootloader
<ogra_> *linaro
<morphis> yes, linaro is a great effort
<ogra_> ppisati, hmm, could it be that you forgot to close bug 1010009 in the last changelog of ti-omap4 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1010009 in linux-ti-omap4 "omapdss only works on some monitors in quantal" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010009
<ppisati> ogra_: thanks, closed
<ogra_> :)
<ppisati> ogra_: by any chance, did you try your beagle xm?
<ogra_> no, i havent managed to get a properly working install still, will do a netboot server install now
<ppisati> ogra_: what you mean?
<ogra_> i only tested the desktop images dirung A2
<ogra_> and these all failed ... since then i havent touched my XM
<ppisati> even the omap3 desktop?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> the only working image we had during A2 was panda
<ppisati> so you saw the same problems i mentioned in the email?
<ogra_> no, i couldnt get it booting iirc
<ppisati> i had errors during bootup (on xm rev a)
<ppisati> squashfs errors&c
<ppisati> which rev do you have?
<ogra_> also a rev a
<ppisati> ah
<ogra_> and i had seen the squashfs errors before but that was back when there were also USB and display issues
<ppisati> anyone with a beagle xm, an empty sd card and willing to do some tests?
<ogra_> i am, i just need to do an install first :)
<ppisati> ogra_: why don't you try daily?
<ogra_> because i was to lazy to zsync :P
<ogra_> but yeah, i should probably do that to make sure they work
<ppisati> ogra_: it seems to work on my rev c
<ppisati> ogra_: but doesn't on rev q
<ppisati> *a
<ppisati> ogra_: if you have another rev a, and we reproduce the same problem
<ogra_> hmm
<ppisati> that's a good hint
<ogra_> right
<_william_> do you know if there are any pla to release ARM repositories with the upcoming 12.10 ?
<ogra_> well, i can surely say i saw the squashfs errors before
<ogra_> _william_, ?? we release arm repos since 3 years
<ppisati> ogra_: ok, as soon as you can do another reinstall, that would be nice
<ppisati> ogra_: moreover, do you know who has another xm?
<_william_> ogra_: hu... what is the URL please ?
<ogra_> ppisati, 3:21 to go for zsync ;)
 * _william_ feeling stupid ;)
<ogra_> http://ports.ubuntu.com/
<_william_> excellent ogra_ ! i've been looking for this along time until i came to this chan
<_william_> even a few people from Canonical (i won't name ;) ) were not able to given me this url
<_william_> thanks a lot
<ogra_> welcome :)
<ogra_> we also roll installable images for some architectures
<ogra_> ppisati, hmm, apart from the fact that the spalsh is missing, the current daily looks fine to me
<ogra_> no squashfs erros on boot this time
<ogra_> (lets see how it behaves during copying)
<ogra_> argh
<ogra_> thats really messed up, it runs a live session !
<ppisati> except for the last comment, i assume it's working for you
<ppisati> right?
<ogra_> right, i get into a fully functional live session
<ppisati> ogra_: this one? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/quantal-desktop-armhf+omap.img
<ogra_> yes
 * ppisati tries again
<_william_> ogra_: so far i had only found images. Anyways... i'm going to try it over the next days. I'm trying to build a custom environnement based upon Armada chip
<ogra_> armadaxp ?
<_william_> armada 510
<_william_> have you already tested with this processor ?
<ogra_> isnt that armv6 ?
<ogra_> (ubuntu only supports v7 and above)
<_william_> according to marvell it is ARM v6/v7-compliant
<ogra_> well, if its v7 it should work
<_william_> http://www.marvell.com/application-processors/armada-500/
<ogra_> (if you can force that mode somehow)
<_william_> i'll get the answer soon ;)
<ogra_> well, that page only say v7
<ogra_> they should make their mind up :P
<ogra_> i guess you are good
<_william_> 500 is v7 only, 510 seems to be v6/v7
<_william_> let's test, i'll know it
<ppisati> [flag@newluxor ~]$ md5sum Downloads/quantal-desktop-armhf+omap.img
<ppisati> 6907b9027e355ea599935a8e268834e6  Downloads/quantal-desktop-armhf+omap.img
<ppisati> ogra_: with this img i still get tons of squashfs errors
<ppisati> ogra_: at this point i can only assume that my rev a is dying
<ogra_> ppisati, well, dont throw it away :)
<RoyK> hrmf! seems my network doesn't work after updating my pandaboard ubuntu 11.10 to latest (not 12.04). iwconfig/ifconfig looks good, but no ping/arp/nothing works. no firewall setup. any idea how to reboot with an old kernel on this thing?
<ppisati> RoyK: ls -al /boot
<ppisati> RoyK: choose the preferred version/kernel
<ppisati> RoyK: sudo flash-kernel 3.2.0-omap4
<ppisati> RoyK: if, for example, you want to use that kernel
<ppisati> RoyK: btw, which kernel are you using now?
<RoyK> 3.0.0-1211-omap4
<RoyK> erm... seems 3.1.0-1282 is installed, but not in use
<RoyK> so "flash-kernel vmlinuz-3.1.0-1282-omap4" ?
<ogra_> drop vmlinuz-
<RoyK> got it
<RoyK> thanks again
<ogra_> "sudo flash-kernel 3.1.0-1282-omap4"
<ppisati> no wait
<ppisati> if you are using 3.1.0-1282 it's not our kernel
<ogra_> no, thats from some TI PPA
<ogra_> still, if it worked before ...
<RoyK> tried it, and didn't work too well
<RoyK> found the error - PEBKAC
<ogra_> remove it !
<ogra_> ppisati, Snd_omap_soc_beagle ... geez !!
<ogra_> what a mess
 * ogra_ just saw the mails
<ogra_> ppisati, so even my netinstall has issues here ... i see lots of oopses and the NIC just hangs after a while (smsc95xx i think)
 * ogra_ will file a bug if this installation ever ends
<ppisati> ogra_: omap4 or omap3?
<ogra_> 3
<ogra_> havent touched any pandas today ... i keep my bamboo for mself :)
<ogra_> *myself
<ppisati> LOL :)
<ppisati> is it a server or desktop installation?
 * ppisati never ever tried netinstall
<ogra_> netinst .... its neither
<ppisati> do i need a working video out? or i can everything from console?
<ppisati> *can i do
<ogra_> it drops you into tasksel ... if you dont select anything you get pretty much the same as deboostrap gets you ... but properly configured
<ogra_> we have serial and framebuffer netinst images
<ogra_> you can pick :)
<ogra_> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/quantal/main/installer-armhf/current/images/omap/netboot/
<ogra_> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/quantal/main/installer-armhf/current/images/omap4/netboot/
<ppisati> cool
<ppisati> any doc how to use it?
<ppisati> i mean
<ogra_> boot.img-fat-fb is what i currently use
<ogra_> just dd it to the SD and boot
<ppisati> i throw all the stuff in a vfat partition on my sd and btoo from there
<ppisati> after that?
<ppisati> wait
<ppisati> ok
<ppisati> i'll try
<ogra_> just dd
<ogra_> nothing else ...
<ppisati> you mean cp
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> dd
<ppisati> i see
<ogra_> you download the file and dd it to the sd card
<ppisati> it's a boot.img
<ogra_> then you plug it into the board and boot
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> the installer is the initrd
<ppisati> ack
<ppisati> i'll try
<ogra_> take -serial though since you want serial output i guess
<ppisati> yep
 * ogra_ finds it intresting that the gzipped versions of the omap4 image are 9M while the omap3 ones are 16M
<ogra_> seems omap3 has a lot more content in it
<ppisati> ogra_: in master we probably compile more modules
<ogra_> ah, that might be
<ogra_> more udebs and udeb content
<ppisati> yep
<ppisati> where does it hang for you?
<ogra_> well, i left it alone, but it was stuck at "selecting software" where it tried to access the net to pull down Packages.gz
<ogra_> manually unloading the smsc driver and running dhclient eth0 fixed it ... but dmesg is full of oopses
<ppisati> here is at
<ppisati> "Loading additional components"
<ppisati> and it's downloading stuff
<ppisati> xm rev c
<ogra_> right, "selecting and installing software" is pretty much at the end of the install
<ppisati> ok
<ppisati> i'll go till the end then
<ppisati> it's partitioning
<ogra_> yeah, just let it run ... might also be cause by idling ... i left it for like 45min before i checked again
<ogra_> *caused
 * ogra_ has the beagle on a spare input of one of his desktop monitors ... i only occasionally switch to the other input to check
<ppisati> "Installing the base system"
<ogra_> grrr *sigh*
<ogra_> crashed again while downloading packages
<TypoNAM> is anybody else having a problem where when I move my mouse pointer to the far right hand side edge in Unity desktop on Ubuntu 12.04 on pandaboard the mouse pointer completely disappears? I did ctrl+alt+F1 and then ctrl+alt+F7 to find just a completely white background canvas with my mouse pointer and nothing else is there as if my mouse got trapped in a second blank X11 session
<TypoNAM> the only way to get back into unity is to restart lightdm without rebooting :/
<ppisati> ogra_: btw, it's still installing
<ogra_> for me it failed again ...
<ppisati> "Finishing the installation"
<infinity> TypoNAM: I've never seen that with the default kernel and X drivers, no.  Are you using something fancy, like TI's PPA?
<ogra_> lucky you
<ppisati> done
<ogra_> to me it looks like the traffic on the USB hub makes it fall over
<ppisati> but it doesn't boot
<ogra_> hooray, i made it past the point
<ppisati> it created an ext2 /.boot partition
<ogra_> yeah, thats fine
<ppisati> and anoither ext3 for the rest
<ogra_> ext3 ?
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> should be ext4
<ppisati> ext4
<ogra_> i think thats all NCommander's parted-uboot stuff
<ppisati> so it's a kamikaze instyallation
<ogra_> which we seriously dont need
<ppisati> it does all the stuff it needs to do
<TypoNAM> infinity: just using powervr sgx graphics package, but nothing developmental
<ppisati> but it doesn't create the vfat boot partition
<ogra_> well, we dont need an ext2 /boot
<ppisati> yep
<ppisati> it's so x86
<ppisati> and so old
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> and we dont use it for anything :)
<ogra_> all we use /boot for is to read kernel and initrd from there
<TypoNAM> infinity: I'm specifically using unity-2d (Ubuntu-2D option) since regular unity has rendering problems with pvr sgx enabled
<ogra_> to put them into the vfat
<infinity> ogra_: Weeeeeell...
<ogra_> or into flash
<infinity> ogra_: We don't need it if we use flash-kernel and stuff everything on the SD.
<ogra_> or other presistant storage the board needs to boot
<infinity> ogra_: It becomes useful if you use bootz instead of bootm.
<ogra_> why would that differ ?
<infinity> (Like we do on the highbank machines)
<ogra_> i mean, does bootz make any special use of /boot ?
<infinity> Yes.
<ppisati> anyway, it freak me out that you have so many problems with your beagle
<infinity> We don't load from a vfat, we load from /boot
<ogra_> oh, i thought its just a different bootm
<infinity> Which is sane and reasonable.
<ppisati> ogra_: ^
<ppisati> ogra_: have you tried serial installation?
<ogra_> infinity, depends
<ogra_> ppisati, not yet, and i seem to get through this time
<ppisati> ogra_: but still
<ppisati> ogra_: even if it fails just once
<ogra_> infinity, if your uboot cant support something else than vfat you cant use /boot
<ppisati> ogra_: it's something we should look at
<ogra_> yes, i will file bugs and all ... once i have a proper system
<infinity> ogra_: extload is enabled in every uboot we ship.
<ogra_> my dmesg if full of errors
<ogra_> infinity, that does say nothing about OEM projects :)
<ogra_> and i had my share of boot issues thanks to vfat /boot
<ogra_> or rather dpkg issues
<ogra_> if we once have a grub like bootloader (or even grub itself) i would go for /boot  ... as long as we go with uboot and flash-kernel, i wouldnt ... just adds the need for special casing again
<infinity> ogra_: vfat /boot is never the right answer.
<ogra_> heh, no
<ogra_> i learned that the hard way, years ago with my first classmatePC image
<ogra_> GEEZ !
 * ogra_ bilt himself a new desktop machine last weekend ...
<ogra_> and i cloned and merged the contents of several old /home dirs on the new install
<ogra_> ... and i just stumbled over a loki install of unreal tournament GOTY in my homedir !
 * ogra_ wonders if that still runs after all these years and on such new hardware
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Games/ut$ ./ut
<ogra_> ./ut-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<infinity> Most of the old Loki ports still run, though the sound is suboptimal on a lot of systems.
<ogra_> sad :(
<infinity> Oh, and you might need some LD_PRELOADs. :P
<ogra_> well, its also an x86 game i guess i would need chroot fiddling
<infinity> I'm still annoyed with the Linux community in general that we didn't throw enough money at Loki to keep them afloat.
<ogra_> ++
<infinity> ogra_: Multi-arch libs should fix it.
<ogra_> i think i even paid for this version
<infinity> But yeah, hearing Linux gamers complain about the lack of top-shelf games on Linux when we had people actively porting, and no one bought their games.  Bleh.
<ogra_> well, multi arch might not bring me back old libs that are not existing anymore
<infinity> libx11.so.6 still exists.
<infinity> Not sure what else UT might want.
<infinity> ldd will tell you.
<ogra_> oh, sure, but i expect things like libstc++ etc to show up too
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Games/ut$ ldd ut
<ogra_> 	\tdas Programm ist nicht dynamisch gelinkt
<infinity> ut-bin
<ogra_> lets see how well your german is ;)
<infinity> Programm isn't dyanmically linked, of course.
<ogra_> yep
<infinity> That one was a bit too easy.
<ogra_> haha
<infinity> Technical German and English are too close.
<ogra_> they are
<ogra_> we just took what you already had and just pronounced it differently
<infinity> To be fair, that's all English is, is German and French, poorly-pronounced.
<infinity> So, it seems fair. :P
<ogra_> heh
 * ogra_ sighs ... with a 5760x1920 resolution i always lose track of where my mouse focus is
<infinity> Get a bigger pointer?
<infinity> Don't we have a "tap to hilight" option?
<ogra_> i usually use focus-follows-mouse ... but that suddenly exposes other issues *and* is really hard to enable nowadays
<ogra_> no, gnome dropped that "crtl to show mouse" feature
<ppisati> i still use focus-follow-mouse
<ogra_> well, try to play a flash movie fullscreen with FFM
<ppisati> whenever you move the mouse it exits full screen
<ppisati> i know :)
<ogra_> if you can eneter it at all
<scientes> yeah but that flash
<ogra_> *enter
<ppisati> it's verbotten! :)
<ogra_> hehe
<scientes> one of the buggiest commonly used pieces of software
<scientes> (on linux_
<ogra_> thats why adobe gave it to google now
<ogra_> at least the linux one
<scientes> lets see: audio problems, blue video tint with vdpau, stores big files in /tmp, drains battery, memcpy() where memmove() should be used
<ogra_> i guess they will fix that
<ogra_> given they plan to have it built into chromium
<ogra_> anyway ... time to find some dinner
 * ogra_ is off
<scientes> https://static.fsf.org/nosvn/restricted-boots.jpg
<GrueMaster> Blue tint with vdpau?  Ok, so it isn't just me.  And here I thought youtube was invaded by aliens.
<TypoNAM> has anybody figured out a way to get ddd to stop hanging on "opening session" in Ubuntu 12.04?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-07-06
<Gnea> I'm interested in obtaining a cortex a8 (or a9) tablet... can anyone confirm that Ubuntu will work on one or the other and to what satisfaction?
<infinity> Gnea: Other than us probably not having a kernel or bootloader that supports the specific hardware you're buying, the userspace will be just fine.
<lilstevie> as for satisfaction, that depends on a number of factors, including but not limited to availability of xorg drivers
<Gnea> well, I'm looking specifically at the Eken line of tablets... it looks like their new line has done any extensive market saturation yet, so it may take some time
<Gnea> s/has/hasn't/g
<Gnea> infinity: being a kernel-configuring/compiling guru myself, I could probably get a kernel together for it at some point
<Gnea> bootloader, OTOH, is a bit out of my league :)
<Gnea> I'm just amazed that someone is making a tablet with ethernet *and* a usb 2.0 port built in
<infinity> Gnea: It may be less about configuring and compiling and more about hacking.
<infinity> Gnea: Unless the thing ships with linux anyway, then you can just cheat and use the kernel (and bootloader setup) it came with.  Ish.
<Gnea> infinity: they claim it's got android 4.0
<infinity> Well, that's sort of Linux. ;)
<infinity> Desktop Linux can run under an Android kernel, generally, with a few potential hiccups.
<infinity> But it's good enough to fiddle with, at any rate.
<Gnea> I've got an x-server running on my droid x, and that can be interesting at times, but not too useful :)
<lilstevie> Gnea: unless you get it for an amazing price the A10 is going to be a nightmare
<ogra_> ppisati, urgh ...
<ppisati> ogra_: that doesn't sound gut...
<ogra_> ppisati, so i got my install to finish (funnily there is no beagleboard entry in the flash-kernel hardware DB, i had to add it) ....
<ogra_> that bootloader bit didnt go so well and i now end up in the initrd shell ...
<ogra_> (where i could fix the issue if ..... )
<ogra_> ... sadly i have no kbd or mouse now ...
<ppisati> but what i found strange is that you had all these problems with netinst...
<ogra_> could we compile the HID stuff in or some such ?
<ogra_> well, it were only two problems actually
<ppisati> dead usb? uhm...
<ogra_> one is the NIC driver randomly commiting suicide under load
<ogra_> and the other is flash-kernel actually not knowing about beagleboards
<ogra_> once i worked around both i had a proper install
<ogra_> (flash-kernel will be fixed in a minute)
<ogra_> what *I* find intresting is, how could *you* finish your install with flash-kernel being completely broken
<ppisati> but you never had any problem with smsc95xx in the other install, right?
<ppisati> i mean
<ppisati> the live or preinstalled
<ogra_> no, but they dont have to work under load
<ogra_> in preinstalled server the network only gets used to update apt once
<ogra_> and to find the TZ
<ppisati> uhm
<ppisati> right
<ogra_> in preinstalled/live desktop its similar but there also NM gets into the game
<infinity> In no case is a network required, however.
<ogra_> but my current prob is the missing usb support in initrd
<ppisati> missing? why?
<ogra_> no idea, by my kbd definitely doesnt work :)
<infinity> Is initramfs-tools not giving you hid stuff?
<ogra_> seems like
<ogra_> at least something down the stack is missing
<ogra_> without kbd thats hard to check :)
<ogra_> might be USB completely missing or just HID bits
<infinity> We specifically add a bunch of hid_* modules.
<infinity> It's possible that ARM has differently-named ones.
<infinity> Which would be lame.
<ogra_> right, its more likely the HUB isnt initialized or so
<ppisati> do you have lights on the nic?
<ppisati> is the mouse/keyb powered?
<infinity> Well, if you can get the system fully-booted at some point, I'd love an lsmod and such.
 * ogra_ is still *massively* surprised that flash-kernel has no trace of beagle support
<infinity> To compare against initramfs-tools.
<infinity> I'm not shocked about the lack of support.
<ogra_> ppisati, neither num- nor capslock show any sight of life
<infinity> Loic did tell us the new DB didn't have many entries.
 * ppisati yesterday tried but was unable to get an installation at all
<infinity> Luckily, omap3 and omap4 support are a sed job away.
<ppisati> ogra_: so IMO usb is dead
<ogra_> infinity, heh, be careful ...
<ppisati> ogra_: kernel version?
<ogra_> took me a while to find out that it is "OMAP3 Beagle Board" but "OMAP4 Panda board"
<ogra_> (note the capitalization)
<infinity> ogra_: Hah, yeah, I've noticed that before. :)
<ogra_> ppisati, ugh, whtever is the the most current d-i image ...
<infinity> ogra_: Arguably, it's a "bug" with the Pandas, but one they get to live with.
<infinity> I wonder if they'll fix it with the Panda5, just to keep confusing you.
<ogra_> so my sed replacing "OMAP4 PAnda" with "OMAP3 Beagle" didnt work somehow :P
<infinity> Or maybe go "OMAP5 panda Board" just for you.
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> or probably Omap5 :)
<infinity> Anyhow, after a night of chasing kernel SRU buggery, I think I should find a pillow and get to know it better.
<infinity> Have fun with your Beagle madness.
<ogra_> yeah, get some sleep
<ogra_> heh, i will
<infinity> If anyone wants to send me an xM to replace the piece of &^%!$ on my desk, I'll suddenly feel more excited about helping out with omap3. :P
<ogra_> talk to steve ?
<ogra_> we should have some spare XMs in the DC
<infinity> He's the one who gave me this one. :P
<infinity> Oh, were the buildds xM?
<infinity> If so, we have a ton of them.
<ogra_> right, i think they were
<ogra_> not sure which rev
<infinity> I'll ask elmo's crew what we can do about getting those in the hands of developers.
<ogra_> i *think* linaro owns them though
<ogra_> we might need to ask there
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> this boot has a lot more info !
<infinity> Well, rev is less exciting.  All xMs are 1GHz/512MB, right?
<ogra_> udevd segfauilting doesnt help much with having input devices i guess
<ppisati> ja
<infinity> Which sure beats the C4 I have.
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> "mounting /dev on /dev/root failed: no such file or directory"
<ogra_> err /root/dev indeed
<infinity> I assume root isn't mounted?
<ogra_> that somehow smells like i dont even end up in the initrd
<infinity> Or not populated yet?
<ogra_> shouldnt matter for mount if its empty or not
<ogra_> its either /dev missing completely or /root/dev
<ogra_> at the top of the screen i see the end of an oops, something went seriously wrong here
<ogra_> aha, this time /dev is there but it cant find fstab (which the new flash-kernel needs to read the rootfs UUID from)
<ppisati> ogra_: but why you don't have any problem with live images then?
<ogra_> no idea
<ppisati> i mean
<ogra_> i havent had a successfull install, i cant really say if i would have probs
<ppisati> i'm ok if errors are coherent
<ppisati> but this way...
<ppisati> no wait
<ogra_> the installer worked in both
<ppisati> didn't you say live image was ok?
<ogra_> apart from the NIC issues which dont matter in live
<ogra_> no, live image got me into a live session instead of the installer
<ogra_> and the bioard doesnt have enough ram to run both
<ppisati> and that's ok, right?
<ppisati> i mean
<ogra_> so i didnt bother at all to attempt an install
<ppisati> ah ok
<ogra_> the live session itself didnt have any issues
<ppisati> ok we need a way to bisect this
<ogra_> both, live and d-i run from SD
<ogra_> the final install has root on USB
<ogra_> i'm pretty sure we have some USB issues here
<ogra_> which the missing kbd in initzrd points to as well
<ppisati> i thin kwe have more than usb problems here
<ppisati> see my email with you and Ming
<ogra_> yes, that too
<ppisati> ok
<ppisati> we need to bisect this
<ogra_> USB might just be a fallout
<ppisati> right
<ppisati> how can i recreate the netinst image?
<ogra_> recreate ?
<ppisati> i want to recreate one with pure vanilla kernel and omap2plus_defconfig
<ppisati> so to see if upstream has it too
<ogra_> thats quite effortful, you need to build d-i
<ppisati> any way i can "open" the img and replace uImage&c?
<ogra_> i would suggest trying with the preinstalled server image instead
<ogra_> no
<ppisati> uhm
<infinity> ogra_: Hrm?  A netboot image?  You can just write it to an SD, and then replace the bits you don't like.
<infinity> It's just a vfat.
<ogra_> well, the installer *is* your initrd ... thats the prob here, you couold indeed replace the kernel in there but all your udebs wouldnt work and the installer would look for different versions all over the place
<ogra_> infinity, and the hardcoded versions ?
<infinity> (Assuming all you want to replace is the kernel)
<ogra_> modules etc
<infinity> If you're replacing the initrd, yeah, that's harder.
<ogra_> well, just replacing the kernel will make the initrd contents incompatible
<ogra_> at least all that contain modules
<infinity> Unless you replace it with a monolithic kernel ;)
<ogra_> indeed :)
 * ppisati is thinking...
<ppisati> so, problem crops up *only* after the installation, right?
<ppisati> i never tried netinst in my rev a actually
<ogra_> yes, on the installed system
<ppisati> ogra_: so you should encounter it with the preinstalled image too, right?
<ogra_> ppisati, hmm, so not finding / is my fault
<ogra_> i messed up the partition when fiddling with flash-kernel
<ogra_> err, or not
<ogra_> ignore that
<ogra_> (i looked at the wrong device)
<ppisati> ogra_: ok, i'll finish with an O/omap4 kernel release
<ogra_> k
<ppisati> ogra_: and then i'll try with my rev c and rev a
<ppisati> the preinstalled image
 * ogra_ will dig further
<ogra_> bah, no installer logs were saved
<ppisati> it looks like a mess
<ogra_> no, thats normal if the installer cant do its things in the right order
<ogra_> and if i hack stuff in inbetween
<ppisati> i know it's a pain, but i'll have to ask you to retry with preinstalled then
<ppisati> we don't what's going on with this netinst
<ppisati> *don't know
<ogra_> i do and want to fix these issues (thats why i picked netinst ) ... but yeah, no prob in testing preinstalled too
<ogra_> ppisati, we should wait for rcn-ee to show up, he isially works with the bleeding edge kernels for his elinux ubuntu beagle images
<ogra_> *usually
<ppisati> yep
<ogra_> he might know about any issues
<ppisati> we can check with him if he knows anything is broken upstream
<ogra_> thats what i mean :)
 * ogra_ sees musb_hdrc.fifo_mode=5 in rcn's boot.scr ... but that seems to be for beagle A-C
<ppisati> ogra_: where is it?
<ogra_> http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu#boot.scr_-.3E_uEnv.txt
<ppisati> ogra_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/current/ has only ac100, no omap3
<ogra_> ppisati, ubuntu-server/daily-preinstalled
<ppisati> ogra_: ok, found
<ppisati> ogra_: perhaps i'm crazy but, my preinstalled omap3 here
<ppisati> ogra_: i mean, the installation process
<ppisati> ogra_: it never ends
<ppisati> ogra_: it keeps restarting
<ppisati> i'm not kidding, it never edns
<ppisati> and it restarted again
<ppisati> ...
<ogra_> weird
<ppisati> is there an emergency console available?
<ogra_> not on preinstalled, no
<ogra_> live has auto-logged-in tty's
<ogra_> but not on serial
<ppisati> uhm :(
<ppisati> then i can't even complete the installation and see what's wrong...
<ogra_> where does it restart ?
<ogra_> somewhere in the middle ?
<ppisati> after installing all the packages
<ppisati> it goes back to the first screen
<ogra_> installing packages ?
<ogra_> on preinstalled ?
<ppisati> (Choose the language for the installation)
<ppisati> wait
<ppisati> let me try again
<ppisati> so i can tell you exactlty what's the title of the last dialog
<ogra_> if the installer gets thorugh far enough you should be able to log in on a tty with the user you created
<ppisati> i'm back to "Selecy a language" now
<ppisati> it kept all my settings (Full user name, user name, hostname, etcetc) except for the pwd
<ogra_> if you are sure it went far enough, put the SD into your desktop and remove  /var/lib/oem-config/run
<ppisati> ok
<ppisati> now i'm at "Software selection"
<ogra_> then boot it again and apt-get purge  ubiquity
<ppisati> i select "Basic Ubuntu server" + "OpenSSH server"
<ogra_> right
<ppisati> Installing system
<ogra_> check if you can log in with that user... if debconf did set it up already you should eb able to do something with that system
<ppisati> Configuring keyboard
<ppisati> Configuring ah!
<ppisati> ERROR: The OEM installer failed.
<ppisati> first time
<ppisati> after 7/8 restarts
<ppisati> at least i've a console now
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> check if the user works
<ppisati> i'm #
<ogra_> if so, remove the file and the ubiquity package
<ppisati> nope
<ogra_> being in # should pretty much enable you to check for the user ;)
<ppisati> /etc/passwd doesn't have my user
<ogra_> crap
<ogra_> well, for debugging you should be able to just use adduser (still remove the file and the ubiquity package)
<ppisati> dmesg doesn't show anything
<ppisati> i mean, no oopses
<ppisati> or other crap
<ppisati>  /proc, /sys, /dev, etcetc
<ppisati> are all mounted
<ppisati> and are ok
<ppisati> ah!
<ppisati> /var/log/oem-instaler
<ogra_> also syslog should have info
<ogra_> might simply be ubiquity being broken ... there were some bugs that were only recently fixed
<ppisati> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078029/
<ogra_> most likely the fixes arent on this image
<ppisati> http://people.canonical.com/~ppisati/Jul062012_omap3_preinstall_brk/
<ppisati> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> permission denied for syslog
<ppisati> retry
<ogra_> well, console-setup seems pretty unhappy
<ppisati> right
<ppisati> ubiquity.install_misc.InstallStepError: Plugin console_setup failed with code 1
<ogra_> right
<ppisati> in the oem-config log there more warns/errors
<ogra_> i guess thats an old bug
<ppisati> but still relevant
<ppisati> who is the ubiquity guy?
<ppisati> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> #ubuntu-installer ;)
<ppisati> ogra_: ok so, i'll restart omap3 testiong on monday when the flash-install fixes hopefully landed
<ogra_> just uploaded them
<ogra_> they should be in the next build
<ogra_> ppisati, have a look at the last comment of bug 709245
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709245 in linux-linaro "ARM SMP scheduler performance bug" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709245
<ogra_> i wonder if thats related to the smsc95xx issues i see on omap3
<ogra_> (it has clearly nothing to do with the scheduler i think)
<ppisati> ogra_: i agree there's something rotten in omap3 ATM
<ogra_> well, thats omap4 though
<ogra_> i thik there is either a general usb prob on the omaps or smsc95xx has an issue
<ppisati> definitely could be
<ppisati> as soon as we have a preinstalled working
<ppisati> i want to try omap2plus_defconfig + vanilla
<ogra_> sounds good
<kzrk> helloo all
<kzrk> I am trying to get perf tool to work on any ubuntu release
<kzrk> I installed the linux tools but perf tool returns with error "open_counter" returned with error 19
<kzrk> did any one get the perf to work on any ubuntu release or daily builds?
<tim__> GrueMaster, ogra_, I have built the 3.2.14 kernel with snd-soc-overo builtin, and it does seem to work. Thanks very much! I'm getting an odd delay on playback..
<GrueMaster> tim__: Excellent!
<GrueMaster> Not sure what to tell you on the delay/
<tim__> its an issue with puredata-
<Wladyslaw> Hi, I have a question about Robert C Nelson's Ubuntu images on Beagle, sorry if this is the wrong channel
<Wladyslaw> I booted the latest pre-build Oneiric MMC card from here http://rcn-ee.net/deb/rootfs/oneiric/
<rcn-ee> go for it. ;)
<Wladyslaw> Thanks! Then I built replacement kernel .debs from https://github.com/RobertCNelson/linux-dev.git
<rcn-ee> ah, 3.5-rc ?
<rcn-ee> display is broken...
<Wladyslaw> 3.2.0
<Wladyslaw> I did a git checkout of a previous version
<rcn-ee> use head of https://github.com/RobertCNelson/stable-kernel latest 3.2.x
<Wladyslaw> OK I will
<rcn-ee> linux-dev is more experimental, and stabilized when moved to stable-kernel
<Wladyslaw> Anyway I copied the .debs onto the Beagle and installed them with dpkg -i
<Wladyslaw> (worked fine except for one file conflict in linux-firmware)
<Wladyslaw> but when I reboot, I am still using the old kernel
<rcn-ee> don't bother with that firmware packg.. ;)
<Wladyslaw> OK cool. Do I need to update UBoot somehow?
<rcn-ee> use the "./tools/install_image.sh"
<Wladyslaw> OK I have tools/load_uImage.sh
<rcn-ee> it'll install directly to the sd card.. ;)
<Wladyslaw> Looks like I need to run ./build_kernel.sh instead of ./build_debs.sh then. Trying that now.
<Wladyslaw> Thanks for your help!
<rcn-ee> deb is only useful if you don't have access to the machine. ;)
<Wladyslaw> Oh I see... if you want to install into a prebuilt image
<Wladyslaw> ./tools/rebuild.sh running now... on my powerful Atom CPU ;-)
<rcn-ee> just a note, that only rebuilds the tree, so if you do a checkout another tag or something, that doesn't udpate the kernel/patachset to the specific checkout..
<Wladyslaw> OK... so I should do build_kernel.sh instead of rebuild.sh?
<rcn-ee> to give you an idea.. when i'm making small patches/tweaking the config i use the "rebuild.sh"...  when starting from scratch with a new checkout use the full "build_kernel.sh"...
<rcn-ee> otherwise, the "KERNEL" directory isn't going to be updated with your actual checkout, it'll still contain the old patch/config setup..
#ubuntu-arm 2012-07-07
<scientes> http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<scientes> holy shit, i386 has 3.5X the number as amd64
<steev> scientes: well the ubuntu site defaults to 32bit for the suggestion, most people will just use that if they don't know better
<scientes> (and they sortof should....)
<angs> I have a beagleboard-xm that runs ubuntu 12.04 image. when I compile a C program, is it okay to use gcc or do I need to install a special compiler for it?
<lilstevie> on device just use gcc
<angs> thanks
#ubuntu-arm 2012-07-08
<yangster> anyone know what is the best ubuntu image to use on a beagleboard xm
<comradekingu> Does the trimslice pro work on 12.10?
<marvin24_DT> comradekingu: it shouldn't be too different to the ac100
<marvin24_DT> so if you have a booting kernel ...
<satellit-arm> I tried to do an update on the Trimslice H250 and it failed for me
<comradekingu> well, supposedly there is a graphics issue on hdmi for 12.04, but i was thinking i could skip right ahead to 12.10 or restart and do it over ssh
<lilstevie> you really need to use the 3.1.10 kernel
<lilstevie> I've currently got 12.04 running on                   my trimslice
<lilstevie> with the hardfp beta drivers
<caspinol> Hello, I installed a arm compiler on my system from Codesourcery. I added it to a PATH but for some reason programs do not see it. I keep getting: "/bin/sh: arm-none-eabi-cc: command not found" while running make file or in Eclipse can anybody advise please??
<marvin24_DT> lilstevie: is there a 3.1.10 repo for trimslice somewhere?
<marvin24_DT> ah git://gitorious.org/trimslice-kernel/trimslice-kernel.git
#ubuntu-arm 2013-07-01
<mijk> any games ported to arm??
<mijk> everyone idling?
<mijk> american idle?
<maxinux> idle party!
<sire> have you tried ubuntu 12.04 on the cubieboard?
<mijk_> anyone know of any good games ported to ARM linux?
<XorA> Carmageddon
<mijk_>  cool lol
<mijk_> I've trie looking for a list but none seem to exist
<XorA> Quake, Doom, Heretic, Hexen, etc etc
<mijk_> Ithink Doom 3 is
<LetoThe2nd> emacs' elize.
<mijk_> Half-Life would be awesome on ARM linux
<XorA> I guess that will happen when thingymabobbers can make the Steam box really cheap using nvidia tech
<mijk_> someone should make a list of games/apps porte to ARM linux
<XorA> mijk_: that list is the same as games ported to Linux
<XorA> minus the obvious valve ones
<mijk_> evry game will crosscompile to ARM??
<XorA> if we have sourcecode it will
<XorA> main issue on arm is lack of decent GL drivers
<mijk_> only OpenGL ES?
<XorA> mijk_: even they tend to be second class!
<mijk_> open glez? or opengles?
<mijk_> ouch, my opengles!
<XorA> we pray to Gods like Rob Clark for freedreno and whoever does Lima for opening arm to gaming!
<ogra_> XorA, Mir will surely solve all first world probs here :P
<XorA> ogra_: thats only really a part time hack as its build on delicate binary drivers
<XorA> ogra_: although Im impressed with Mirs progress
<ogra_> XorA, well, sort term i doubt you will find ubuntu images that dont use boinary blobs on arm (and the lxc container for the android HAL)
<ogra_> s/sort/short/
<ogra_> so whatever has the android container will have full HW support through Mir to get GLES as well as codecs just working
<XorA> ogra_: but I see hideousness in GL rendering even in Android :-D
<ogra_> with plain Mir it shouldnt be a prob, not so sure about XMir on arm though
<XorA> ogra_: Mir can only ever be as good as its base, and at the moment that base sucks!
<ogra_> well, it works fine with surfaceflinger
<ogra_> and i havent heard of regressions with Mir vs SF
<ogra_> in the arm case Mir is just a 1:1 replacement for SF
<ogra_> indeed, if the vendor blob drivers suck, there isnt much to fix :)
<XorA> ogra_: thats my main issue, when I try 3d games, they tend to misrender a lot on a lot of devices
<ogra_> ah
<XorA> Nexus 4 seems to do ok though!
<ogra_> yeah, well, we support like 50 sdevices now (well, the community does) ... but yeah nexus should all work
<XorA> these embedded GFX drivers are currently second class in a lot of manufacturers I think, I guess this will change if Android gaming market becomes real $$$
<ogra_> even gnex
<ogra_> ouya will save us all !
<ogra_> :)
<XorA> I think the best thing would be a Steambox arm, Valve kicked x86 vendors butts, they need to do arm now :-D
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> ++ on that
<ogra_> i suspect they are waiting for Mir here though
<ogra_> so they can just use the drivers for now
<ogra_> (and kick the butss for actual issues they find)
<ogra_> *butts
<XorA> hmm, half life on me tablet :-D
<ogra_> HL2 rather :)
<ogra_> and TF2 with oculus rift on your phone !!!
<XorA> ogra_: Blueshift was my favourite
 * ogra_ has a CD of that somewhere in a box
<XorA> ogra_: Add any HL game to steam and you get them all for free :-D
<ogra_> yeah i have a ton of steam games i bought and still didnt even play once
<ogra_> HL being among them
<XorA> I figure it must be becuase the original HL/Opposing force had no CD keys
<XorA> or at least my ones don't
<ogra_> my blueshift CD does
<XorA> yeah blueshift is the only one that does in my collection
<deegee_1> hi all, is there a way or a howto; to reloading lubuntu onto the nand of pcduino? if the os on nand is not booting up. read through the pcduino user guide alreaady. tnx
#ubuntu-arm 2013-07-02
<benbloom> can someone look over my fstab (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5838350/) and make sure I'm not doing something stupid? I'm trying to preserve the microSD card that my TrimSlice (Precise armhf) uses for it's root fs. Obvously my media and nfs mounts are irrelevant. I'm mainly looking for help with the commented lines at the top of the fstab. It's difficult to troubleshoot because the Trimslice is headless.
<benbloom> I've not had a problem with it, I just was hoping for a second pair of eyes to help proofread it before I try to boot with it.
<hrw> benbloom: use ext4 not ext2?
<hrw> benbloom: use tmpfs for /tmp/
<benbloom> hrw: is "tmpfs  /tmp       tmpfs defaults,noatime,nodiratime,mode=1777  0 0" correct?
<hrw> none              /tmp                          tmpfs   defaults                            0       0
<hrw> is what I use
<hrw> noatime etc shoult not be used for tmpfs imho
<benbloom> k. I got all that from http://www.mysolutions.it/linux-ssd-solid-state-drive/ . There seems to be a few ways to accomplish this
<hrw> benbloom: align partitions to 4MB for SD cards
<hrw> benbloom: if you plan to have /var/tmp/ as tmpfs then just make it symlink to /tmp/
 * hrw off
<benbloom> thx
#ubuntu-arm 2013-07-03
<drasko> hi all, I am booting ubuntu on Wandboard (i.MX6), and in the end it pauses before presenting me login screen. This pause takes long time, without any print on the console. Where to look ?
<drasko> hi all, I am booting ubuntu on Wandboard (i.MX6), and in the end it pauses before presenting me login screen. This pause takes long time, without any print on the console. Where to look ?
<drasko> hi all, I am booting ubuntu on Wandboard (i.MX6), and in the end it pauses before presenting me login screen. This pause takes long time, without any print on the console. Where to look ?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-07-04
<dragonn> Hi! Not sure if I am at right place, but have some one expirenc with kexec hardboot? As far I know someone helped to get it working on Nexus 7
#ubuntu-arm 2013-07-05
<mijk_> lilstevie: you around?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-07-07
<bondar> l
<isaias> hello. i used Ubuntu on my Nexus 7 several months back. It was mini computer. Well, I need an update. Not the Ubuntu for tablet thing that came out just like the ubuntu phone, the one i tested a few months ago, the mini computer... I dont know what I'm supposed to look for on google, i just keep finding the Tablet version of Ubuntu Phone...
<isaias> Unless it is the same thing, could someone please help me and point me in the right direction?
<tassadar_> isaias: here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<tassadar_> you'll have to install it manually though, I think
<tassadar_> the files are here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/13.04/release/
<tassadar_> ubuntu-13.04-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+nexus7.bootimg and ubuntu-13.04-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+nexus7.img.gz
<isaias> tassadar_: Thank you! :D
<tassadar_> this desktop version is discontinued though - 13.04 is last image, there will be no newer ones
<isaias> aww
<isaias> but, it works just fine, right?
<tassadar_> yeah
<isaias> then thats alright :P
<tassadar_> there is still that touch bug, but besides that it works fine
<isaias> touch bug...i was hoping that was fixed, lol. ehh, i'll get around it xD
<isaias> question about the tablet version though. I was using the tablet for coding. bought a keyboard and everything... could I still code and run terminal applications on the ubuntu tablet? (not the desktop version)
<tassadar_> not yet, if you have keyboard and mouse and wanna code, then the desktop version is better
<isaias> ok. thanks for the advice :)
#ubuntu-arm 2014-07-01
<milissa> http://adf.ly/pyduc
#ubuntu-arm 2014-07-02
<genii> If anyone is familiar with the Radxa Rock development board ( http://radxa.com/features/ ) I'd be interested to know if you think it's a decent platform to build something from
<laura_h> somebody active in this channel=
<laura_h> ?
<k1l> nope, noone is never active
<k1l> :)
<laura_h> oh, great, everybody is retired ;)
<laura_h> q: how to upgrade distor from 13.04 to 14.04?
<k1l> do-release-upgrade ?
<laura_h> do-release-upgrade failed :(
#ubuntu-arm 2014-07-03
<ivali> Is there any ubuntu desktop version for ARM?
<k1l> the regular desktop is build for arm
<k1l> see the topic of this channel for more info for this
<ivali> you mean the image for the pandaboard?
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<ivali> I'm unsure where is the regular desktop build. All I can see are links for OMAP, Toshiba and IMX53 builds.
<ogra_> we dont really do any image builds anymore ... there are some debian-installer netinst images you can use but generally all regular image building was moved to phone stuff or arm64 server builods
<ivali> oh. thanks
<ogra_> you can create a rootfs using debootstrap ...
#ubuntu-arm 2014-07-05
<wookey> someone asked about elfutils on arm64 a few daysa go, but I've forgotten who. It's fixed now anyway: bugs.debian.org/753552
<infinity> wookey: I already fixed it in Ubuntu.
<infinity> wookey: (Based on that bug report)
<infinity> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/elfutils/0.159-3ubuntu1
#ubuntu-arm 2014-07-06
<muessigb> hello
<muessigb> can anybody help me, crosscompiling for xscale (armv5te) on ubuntu / debian (with uclibc)
<muessigb> i mean c++ crosscompiling
#ubuntu-arm 2015-07-04
<bpye> If targeting armhf for ubuntu, what's the feature level I can rely on? on clang armv7-linux-armeabihf seems to imply NEON which is above the level of some armhf targets
<infinity> bpye: It shouldn't imply it with Ubuntu's clang... Or didn't used to.  Maybe someone dropped that patch.
<bpye> That's when i'm setting with -target armv7-linux-armeabihf
<infinity> bpye: Anyhow, the minimum ISA for armhf is armv7, thumb2, vfpv3-d16
<bpye> Alright, thank you
#ubuntu-arm 2015-07-05
<eQuiNoX__> Hi everyone, could I have some assistance in setting up networking for QEMU ARM.
<eQuiNoX__> (ARM64)
<eQuiNoX__> The state is explained here : https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/214039/qemu-aarch64-and-networking-connections
#ubuntu-arm 2016-07-08
<sveinse> I'm looking to compile some upstream code (grafana) as the one in the official 16.04 repo does not work properly. What are my options to setup a build machine for compiling it? Emulated would be fine, but it has to generate armv7 code
<sveinse> E.g. how trivial is it to setup an emulated armv7 machine on an intel? Or would it be better to run it via the old debootstrap/chroot-setup?
<sveinse> Any opinions?
#ubuntu-arm 2017-07-04
<ocn> Hello, does anyone know if it's possible to install stuff like: ipython, matplotlib, gnuplot, seaborn, etc -- on ubuntu-arm?
<ogra_> if there are packages in the archive ... sure
<ogra_> oh, ... left already
